# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge 2010 Offtopicfree



## xfishbonex

Hallo liebe leute 
ich wünsche euch viel glück und fettes silber #6
lg andre


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Mir ist heute morgen sogar der Rollenfuß eingefroren:












Eigentlich ja zu schade für die Küste:





Fisch: wie die letzten Jahre auch erweisen sich meine ersten 2 Touren des Jahres als Nullnummern. Mein Guthaben ist also aufgefüllt und morgen kann ich das Silber abheben.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Moin Moin
Wir waren heut morgen auch unterwegs :Andre,Thomas und meiner einer
Erst wollten wir nach Dazendorf.....Abbruch ....unternem halben Meter Neuschnee war nicht mehr zu erkennen wo die Straße verläuft #q#q#q...nach zweimaligem Festfahren von Thomas und nem 20minütigem Ausflug über einen Acker(knietiefer Pulverschnee)mit Thomas sein Auto am Haken(fishbone hat noch schöne Bilders davon) auf nach Heiligenhafen
da war leider auch nix zu angeln....ne 4bft NNO mit ordendlich Dreck im Wasser......zwei Std rumgelatscht -ab nach Meeschendorf uffe Insel
da bis um 16.00 gefischt , Resultat des ganzen Tages -ich einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze(war ca 50cm groß)
fishbone einen Anfasser sonst nixxxx---außer viel Spaßßß beim Ackerpflügen:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

hallo leute wie addi schon schreibte :vik:hatten wir mörder spaß im schnee :qgucks du hier 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 wo ist denn nun die straße :q



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sieht das schön aus |bigeyes



	

		
			
		

		
	
angelständer umsonst 



	

		
			
		

		
	
ist schnee nicht geil 



	

		
			
		

		
	
den einzigen fisch den ich gesehen habe war der wittling amstrand |bigeyesden hättet ihr als lolly benutzen können 
lg andre 
und wisst ihr was mittwoch gehts weiter :vik:


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Moinsinger Mädels.

Wie auf den Bildern bei Euch sah unsere Rückfahrt aus Dänemark aus, hatte aber auch leider kein Glück, nur jede Menge Spass.

Frohes Neues 2010 #h


----------



## anisha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellen fänge januar 2010*

Moin,moin
bin neu hier im Forum.Ich angel jetzt fast genau 1Jahr auf Mefo.Hat lange und viele Strände gedauert bis ich die ersten erfolge verbuchen konnte.heute möchte ich auch mal eine fangmeldung abgeben.
03.01.10
15.00-17.00Uhr
Ort. Kifo
wind.N 2-3 
wassertemp.3grad
was.mefo 43cm
Bisher läuft das Jahr gut an. freitag hatte ich auch schon eine ,aber die schwimmt wieder, man sollte das jahr freundlich beginnen!


----------



## Newflyfisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Moin Ihr Verrückten!

Bin ein absolutes Greenhorn was die "Mefojagd" angeht.Trotz des besch... Wetters bin ich nun mit Locotus das erstemal zu neuen Ufern aufgebrochen. War ja lange geplant und unsere Frauen hatten uns den Kurzurlaub genemigt.
Vom 02.01.-03.01. haben wir uns in Boltenhagen und Umgebung rumgetrieben um was Silbernes aber auch abends von der Seebrücke was Plattes zu erwischen.
Was soll ich sagen, hat beides geklappt. Sind Samstag nach 5 stündiger Anfahrt (für ca. 250 km) endlich gegen 11:30 im Wasser gewesen. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich 5 Meter vor den Füssen den ersten Biss. Ein Schwanzschlag und weg |gr: !
Neuer Wurf  in die gleiche Richtung, erster Anfasser nach 3 Kurbelumdrehungen und nach weiteren 6-7 wieder Biss und da war SIE :vik: mein allererstes Ostseesilber gute 40 cm auf einen Hansen Stripper in weiß.
In MV leider untermaßig aber einfach geil !!!

Die nächste Tour für März 2010 ist schon in Planung!

Besonderen Dank an Rosi für Ihre geniale Homepage, und Kraft 67 für die Tipps an locotus.


----------



## anisha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

gestern an der kifö gewesen. 3stunden im wasser, und ebenfalls kein konntakt.


----------



## shR!mp

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

war heute 3 stunden in mukran unterwegs....leider kein kontakt 
aber war trotzdem ein schönes erlebniss 

leider war der strand heute ne echte gefahrenquelle zu das ich mich 3 mal geledert hab (zum glück ist meiner angel nischt passiert)

zum schluss musste ich abhauen weil die pipelinearbeiter in mukran ungefähr 20 meter vom parkplatz entfernt betonumantelungen von den pipeline rohren sprengen wollten (kein scherz)


----------



## mip

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2010*

Heute eine bei -7 Grad Luft Temperatur und gefühlten -15 im Wind erwischt. Sie hatte 44cm und wurde in der Kieler Förde gefangen.
Neue Rute eingeweiht und alte Rolle bei einem heftigen Treppensturz bei Glatteis zerstört.#q


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin Moin!
Erster!!!!!!!!!!!

Wo: Kieler Förde
Wann:07.01.10
Wasser: Arschkalt
Womit: Fliege (Polar Magnus)
Was: Eine blanke um die 40cm!!
Warum: Eine innere Unruhe treibt mich!!!

Hatte letzten Donnerstag noch einen Absteiger und gestern eine Nullnummer.
Es geht also noch was!!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

AAAlso wie in #72 angekündigt - ich war los !

Wer: Kraft
Wann: heute von 11-15.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht 
Womit: Fussel und Blech
Wetter: eigentlich suboptimal , -2 bis max 0°C Luft ,Wind aus W  , ging so,anfangs bedeckt , später bißchen Sonne 
Wasser : erste Stelle -0,2 , zweite immerhin plus 0,3 °C , ziemlich klar
Was : :vik: ne 60,5er  Trutte ; 1,66 kg
         Bilder folgen , wenn ich sie vom Handy hochgeladen kriege|uhoh:
Biß auf  15g - Gno beim Spinnstop , ziemlich inhaliert , vorher 2 Nachläufer
in ca . 5min Abstand - ob`s der selbe Fisch war - wer weiß . Fisch ist recht schlank , blank und mit intakten Flossen , beileibe kein Überspringer , hätte eigentlich noch ein bißchen zunehmen müssen , stelle mich hiermit der AB-Kritik :q. 
Fisch hatte sich den Magen mit 2 Tobis? und v.a. Wattwürmern vollgeschla
gen . Stelle lag an der offenen Küste ohne jeden nennenswerten Süßwassereintrag .

Warum : s.o. , wollte eigentlich nur mal wieder raus , ohne irgendeine Hof-
fnung auf irgendeinen Fischkontakt , deshalb blieben Kescher und Priest zu
Hause . Kann auch mal helfen ... . 
Also ran an die Buletten , kaltes Wasser ist kein Grund zum zuhause rumwarten ...
Petri Kraft


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

*Moin ich habe heute meine Mefo saison 2010 erfolgreich gestartet....:vik:*


Wann: *Heute 25.2 7.00-13.30 UHR*
Wo: *Ostholstein*
Wer: *Ich und meine Angel*
Wind: *Süd-Ost 2-3*
Wassertemperatur: *0,5 Grad|scardie:*
Womit:*Moresilda *
Wie Groß: *49cm und 35cm schwimmt wieder*
Warum: *Weil die saison langsam mal eröffnet werden mußte :q*


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Hier noch Bilder zum Posting#83 Schlankfisch on the Rocks:m!


----------



## Mefofischer

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Gestern (26.2.) habe ich mein Glück zwischen Katharinenhof und dem Horchposten auf Fehmarn versucht.
Leider ohne Erfolg, als Köder hatte ich verschiedene Tobis, Gladsax und Spöcket versucht.
Angelzeit war von 9:30 bis 16:00 Uhr, Wind aus Ost bis SO.
Das Wasser ist aber wirklich noch seeehr kalt.
Ende März wird den Forellen mit dem Boot nachgestellt, dann muß es klappen....


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moin Moin!
Ich dachte ihr überschlagt euch heute mit Fangmeldungen!!!

Na ja dann fang ich eben an! Konnte heute nach 5 Std in der Sporthalle doch noch 2 Stunden ans Wasser.
Also Fliegenpeitsche eingepackt und ab an meinen Hausstrand. 
Wasser hatte fast 2 Grad. Das ist zwar noch nicht viel macht aber Mut!
Nach einer Stunde ein leichtes ziehen an der Fliege. Versaut!!! Gleiche Stelle angeworfen wieder leichtes ziehen. Sitzt.
Das Ende der Geschichte war um die 60cm lang und in Laichkleid ein Bilderbuchbock!
Ich bin langsam mal wieder dran mit was essbarem. Ich dachte an groß und silbern!!
Hoffe der Rest hatte mehr Gück mit der Kondition. 

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Wer: ich und weitere 5 Blechwerfer :q
Wann: gestern von 08:45 - 15.00
Wo: Lübecker Bucht 
Womit: Blech
Wetter: 5°C Luft ,Wind aus SW 4 bf, bedeckt , ab und an kurz Sonne 
Wasser : 5°C , leicht getrübt
Was :  leider keinerlei Fischkontakt
Warum : die Finger juckten, dat war nicht mehr auszuhalten :q

War dennoch ein toller Tag an frischer Ostseeluft.
Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen vom Strand.  #h


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Wann: heute von 15.00 bis 16.00
Wo: bei Börgerende
Womit: Blech

Erster Versuch und Test der neuen Rute und gleich ne totale Nullnummer...Wasser 2 Grad, dazu Regen...aber ich bleib dran...


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Wann: heute von 7-15 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wetter: 1-2° draußen , knapp 2° drin ,Wind von rechts auf den Wurfarm|gr:
            wolkig mit Regen ab Nachmittag.
Womit: Blech und Fussel 
Was: vormittags  nix , mit Fliege schon gar nix ; dann bedeckter Himmel
        mit zunehmendem Regen - und schon gings . Biß auf Springerfliege
        aber nur auf den Blinker rutergezuppelt - aber 4-5 Fische als Nach-
        läufer (keine Riesen, aber immerhin) , dann eine 43er auf Springer,
        noch mal Nachläuferbande mit Blinkerattacke , nächster Kontakt ne 
        46er auf Stripper , fetter Grönländer , schwimmt aber wieder .
Warum: s.o. :vik:

Fazit : geiler Tag , daß ich auf einen Stripper doch noch mal einen Fisch 
         fange , hätt ich nicht gedacht . 2 mal los - 2 mal maßige Fische ,
         läßt hoffen . März kann kommen !

Petri Kraft !


----------



## Gerd-Dieter

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Moine,
nachdem die Saison dieses Jahr aufgrund des Frostes mit Verspätung starten sollte, konnte ich meinen neuen Hausstrand (2min entfernt) heute endlich einweihen. Und was soll ich sagen, es war ein richtig geiler Trip!
Um 13.00h Frau und Kind mit Beschäftigung zuhause gelassen und ab ins Wasser. Der Wind kam relativ unangenehm von SSO, so dass ich mir hinter einer Kurve der Steilküste ein wenig Windschatten suchte. Nach einem Angriff eines Schäferhundes, welcher von der 10m Steilküste meinte ins Wasser kommen zu müssen (vielen Dank an dieser Stelle noch einmal an den Besitzer, welcher nichts besseres zu tun hatte als seinen Hund anzufeuern), sollte ein Platz- und Blinkerwechsel erfolgen. Nachdem ich also meine Lieblingsfarbe an die Schnur gebunden und weit ausgeworfen hatte, ruckte es auf halber Einholstrecke ordentlich durch die Rute und durch meinen Körper. Die Bremse musste herhalten und an ein einholen war nicht zu denken... - Dann sprang ein silberner Torpedo circa 20m entfernt von mir aus dem Wasser und meine Knie zitterten wie verrückt: Jetzt nur nichts falsch machen! Nach einigen Fluchten konnte ich den Fisch auf etwa 10 m randrillen und er schwam leicht erschöpft mit aufgerichteter Rückenflosse an mir vorbei. In diesem Moment merkte ich erst, dass mein Kescher noch nicht im Wasser war und hoch konzentriert schmiss ich das gute Stück von mir. Jetzt sollte ich den Silberbarren das erste Mal in die Augen schauen können, was ein dicker Brummer! Langsam holte ich den Fisch näher und senkte den Kescher, ich schätzte ihn auf etwa 60cm und dachte schon an die leckere Backofenforelle für den Abend. Doch dann passierte, was passieren musste: Ein eleganter Sprung direkt vorm Kescher, der Blinker landete noch in diesem und ADOIS! - Ich hatte doch tatsächlich mein Abendessen 10cm vorm Kescher verloren :c
Daraufhin habe ich ersteinmal wieder das Wasser verlassen, um meinen Adrenalinspiegel wieder auf ein Normallevel zu fahren....
Was soll ich sagen, nachdem ich mich etwa 30min richtig aufgeregt habe, freue ich mich jetzt richtig. Warum? Na weil der Bessere gewonnen und dieser wunderschöne Fisch weiter im Meer schwimmen kann. Und ich bin richtig heiß auf die nun endlich startende Angelsaison! - Besser kann das Angeljahr nicht starten :vik:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Dann macht der Anfänger mal den Anfang!!!*

*Wann: Heute 13.00 - 15.00*
*Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht*
*Was: Mefo 53 cm 1410 g*
*Wasser: 1°C glasklar*
*Warum: Ich hatte Lust und Hunger*
*auf Was: Spro blau-rot 18g*


*Und jetzt wandert sie in die Pfanne!!!!*


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wann: heute 14-18h
wo: lübecker bucht
wer:   ich mit mir
wind:  nw-w , stärke von... bis...
wasser: milchig bis trüb, leichtes flachwasser
womit: blech
warum: wiel ich schon ne gefühlte ewigkeit nicht mehr an der küste war
fänge:1mal silber, 62cm, 2,3kg
         keine weiteren fischkontakte


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wann: 02.03.
wo: wismarer bucht
wer: mir
wind: 4-5btf aus westlichen richtingen
was: 70cm 3,8kg
womit: blech grün weiß
warum: weil fisch echt viel von diesen super gesunden omrga3fettsäuren hat. außerdem sollte ich lernen und/aber hatte keine lust

hatte noch eine um und beim mindestmaß verloren, einen biss und 2 nachläufer


----------



## dacor

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute
Wo: Trondheim/Leangenbukta (der Strand wird nach diesem Post sicher nicht von Anglern ueberlaufen
Wer: ich
Wind: wechselhaft
Womit: Morild Trout blau und Springerfliege Polar Magnus
Wie Groß: 2mal um 40cm (schwimmen natürlich wieder) + 1 Longline release
Warum: Weil ich den Schneesturm ausgehalten hab, der mir in die Fresse blies

Die beiden waren eine Doublette. Ich dachte sowas gibt es nur in dänischen Angelfilmen. Hat trotz des fiesen Wetters Spass gemacht zum ersten mal dies Jahr Mefokontakt zu haben. Ausserdem war das heute mein erster Fisch auf Selbstgetüddelte


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

soooo, hier mal die bilder von gestern


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

so und weil es gestern so schön war, war ich heute wieder los. Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle aber *kein* Fisch :c


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin!

War heute nochmal ein bisschen wedeln in der Kifö! Nullnummmer!
Die Forelle die ich nicht fing hatte aber Ringler gefressen!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge Februar 2010*

Wann:03.03.2010
Wo:Flensburger Hafen
Wer:Mein Freund Kim und ich
Wind:
Womit:Spinner und Wobler
Wie Groß:56,45,52,49,5
Warum:Weil wier da richtig Bock drauf hatten und die Sonne schin.
           Wahr ein cooller Tag.

           Mfg.Ingo


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Nun laßt`s mal gut sein!* 

Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt dazu beitrage, euch "aufzumuntern".

Wie geplant, habe ich gestern am *04.03.2010* meine "Mefoversuchstour" durchgeführt.

Als ich bei der *Wismarer Bucht* um *10:30 Uhr* ankam, wehte schon eine gute Brise aus Nord. So etwa 3 bf.
Ein Gleichgesinnter stand schon im Wasser und versuchte sein Glück. Da er sehr weit im Wasser stand (auf einem Riff ), ging ich noch etwa 300 - 400 m weiter Richtung Nord. An einer Stelle, wo das fischen bei dem Seitenwind noch möglich war, ging ich ins Wasser. "Versuchsköder" war ein *Snaps Draget 25 gr. rot/schwarz*. Nach 10 Minuten mußte ich feststellen, daß der Wind noch mal ne ordentliche Schippe zugelegt hatte. Er blies jetzt mit gut *4-5 bf aus Nord*.
Nach weiteren 10 Minuten und gut 8 Gewaltwürfen entschloss ich mich, an dieser Stelle das angeln abzubrechen. An eine kontrollierte Köderführung war nicht im Ansatz zu denken. |gr:
Also eine neue Stelle anfahren. Aber wohin bei dem Nordwind! |kopfkrat
Da fiel mir ein, daß ich zuvor an einem Strandabschnitt vorbeigefahren bin, der leicht im "Windschatten" lag, am Wochenende noch mit einer Eisdecke verschlossen war und jetzt "Eisfrei" war.
Diese Stelle zeichnet sich durch einen geringeren Salzgehalt und durch Seegrasfelder aus. #6 Aufgrund des geringeren Salzgehaltes und der Lage war der Küstenabschnitt auch recht lange mit Eis bedeckt.
Als ich dort ankam und zum Strand ging, erwarteten mich viele Eisschollen am Ufer, einige Wellen schräg von links auflandig und etliche Schwäne. Schwäne, Seegras? |kopfkrat  #6
Da sollte doch was gehen.  Dank meiner überragenden Körpergröße  ( nur 1,70m  ), kam ich bis etwa 10 m an die Seegrasflächen heran. Das sollte reichen. Das fischen war nicht einfach, denn ich mußte dem Köder, wieder der *Snaps Draget 25 gr. rot/schwarz* #6, ordenlich Schwung verleihen, daß er die von mir anvesierten 60 - 70 m schaffte. So konnte ich den Köder eine längere Strecke über die Seegrasfelder führen. Zwischenzeitlich war es schon 13:30 Uhr geworden und die Sonne schien mir auf den Pelz. Wäre der kalte Wind nicht gewesen, ich hätte vor lauter "Entspannung" garnicht konzentriert fischen können. 
Dank des Windes und der damit verbundenen Wellen, mußte ich meine Arme immer recht hoch halten. Es gibt sicherlich entspanntere Körperhaltungen.  
Meine Gedanken schweiften um den Köder, der unermütlich seine Bahnen durch die knapp *1°C* kalte Ostsee zog.
Wie aus dem NICHTS, durchfuhr meine Rute ein Schlag. |bigeyes
Meerforellenkontakt! :z
Das Adrenalien und da werden mir die meisten zustimmen, schoss mir schlagartig in die gefrorenen Glieder! 
Nach kurzem Drill konnte mein Watkescher eine *pralle silberne Schönheit von 53 cm Länge* umschließen. :vik:
Ich versorgte den Fisch und angelte konzentriert weiter. Aber ein weiterer Fischkontakt war mir leider nicht mehr vergönnt.
Um 15:45 Uhr verließ ich das Wasser, um das Ostseesilber noch ins rechte Licht zu bringen. 
Anschließend trat ich die Heimfahrt an.
Der Mageninhalt der Meerforelle ergab:
1x Grundel (Aalmutter ?) 3 cm
1x Grundel (Aalmutter ?) 5 cm
1x Tobiasfisch 15 cm
1x Plötze |bigeyes 11 cm
Das Fleisch war "intensiv orange"! ( schließt auf den Verzehr von Krustentieren z.B. Garnelen)
Und nun noch ein paar Bilder zur Motivation!

Petri Heil euch allen und vertragt euch gut! 

Euer Rolf #h


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ein Bild hab ich noch.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So um 12 hatte ich sturmfrei, also ran an den Pc den Wetterbericht checken. Traumhafte Aussichten, also ab an den ersten Strand, ne seichte *Badebucht westlich von HWI*. Traumhafte Bedingungen wie ich meine. Für ne Stunde war der Teich spiegelglatt, so dass ich es kurzzeitig in Erwägung gezogen habe, die Watjacke auszuziehen. Angefangen mit nem *Spro blau - rot 18 g* über *Hansen Flash* und *Hansen Fight, Möre Silda alle so um 20 g*....nix half. Nach drei Stunden im wasser also zurück zum Auto, kurz die Uhr kontrolliert - Geil erst 15 Uhr, also weiter Richtung Westen. Angekommen in dem *Kurort* beste Bedingungen, leicht angetrübtes Wasser Sonne/Wolken leichter Wind schräg auflandig. Fazit des Ausfluges: ein *Grönländer*, ich schätz ihn mal auf *40 cm* auf *Spro blau -* *rot 18 g.* Ansonsten nix weiter. So und nun warten wir mal ab, was noch so passiert. Aber ein rundum gelungener Tag. Bestes Wetter und ein kleines Stück Silber in der Hand gehabt, aber selbstverständlich *wieder schwimmen gelassen*. Das zweite Stück Silber diese Woche......:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

hallo leute :gPetri heil den fängern #6Ich war heute von 8,00uhr bis 15,00 auf der insel :vik:bei super wetter und sonnenschein pur #6konnte mein freund sein ersten tag in der ostsee mit watbüx :vik:ein reines vollbad nehmen :vik:wir hatten von stabersdorf bis staberhuk alles abgefischt nicht eine trutte hat sich sehen lassen :v:vbei bester bedingung :gin 14tagen gehts weiter 
lg andre


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hi Leute,
war heut endlich mal wieder los und was war, NIX!!!#c

Aber ich bin absolut nicht enttäuscht, da Ich endlich mal wieder in einem anderen Element war und die Anderen die ich heute gesehen habe auch nichts hatten.

Wann: Heute 16:00 - 17:30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: nur Ich
Wind: spürbar
Womit: Stripper (weiß-rot-gelb)
Wie Groß: -----
Warum: weil das Wetter gut war und ich endlich mal Zeit hatte

gruß bellyfisher


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ersma *Petri  *an die Erfolgreichen !

War heute nachmittag kurz noch mal los .
Wo:Lübecker Bucht
Wann: 16-18.30
Womit: Blech,PVC, Springerfliege
Bedingungen: ich kam , die Sonne ging und ließ mich mit stetig zunehmendem eisigem Ostwind alleine . Wasser an der ersten Stelle Milchkaffee bis mind. 500 m , nur leider wesentlich kühler , so 0,8°
Zweite Stelle , zumindest konnte man im knietiefen Wasser Steine erahnen, trotzdem keinerlei Fischkontakt , den Springer hätten die Trutten auch nur mit nem Blindenstock finden können .
Hätte ich doch nur schon vorher von der Eisfreiheit einer best. süßwasserverwöhnten Bucht gewußt , wäre Mefohunters Taktik auch die meine gewesen und sicher auch erfolgversprechender ... . Hoffentlich verjagt die Kälteperiode nicht die Silberlinge so weit von der Kante weg:r


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6

Ich habe auch die Meefos gejagt.

Wann: 03.+04.03.10
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wer: ich
Wind: Di. frisch aus NW u. Mi. mäßig bis stark und kalt aus N
Womit: Gnosjodraget 20g von Falkfish (weiß-gelb-orange)
Wie Groß: einen Silberbarren von 52 cm
Warum: weil die Sonne geschienen hat und ich den Turn schon seit letztem Jahr organisiert habe.

Fazit: 1. Tag
1. Stelle; ein Biss auf geschleppte Seeringelwurm-Imitation beim raus heben aus dem Wasser #q
2. Stelle; eine Trutte verhaftet und einen weiteren Anfasser auf Blinker.
2. Tag
1., 2. u. 3. Stelle nicht einen Kontakt gehabt.

..trotz des kalten Wetters, 2 schöne Tage am Meer gehabt mit herrlichem Sonnenschein, der jetzt schon Lust auf Frühling macht!

Anbei noch einige Impressionen :g


























Grüße, Janni


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann:    Heute 11:00 -ca 14:30
Wo:       Dahme TP
Wer:      Ich mit 3 Kumpelzz
Wind:     3 N NO (lt Windfinder...)
Womit:   Gno, Sölvpillen, Thor, Spöket, Hansen Flash & Stripper, Beifänger Borsti
Wie Groß: keine Ahnung aber GROß
Warum: Weilsum 9 Noch echt geil aussah...

Leider dann aber erst gegen 11:00 am Wasser gewesen, die erste Würfe im flachen ufernahen Bereich, NIX...
Beifänger ran, Gno in 20gr und Richtung Dänemark geschickt...
Nach gefühlten 99 Würfen ein leichter Stupps, STOPP, Angekurbelt, BISS ---+|bigeyes:vik:|bigeyes+--- Shogun Knüppelkrum, Kurzer Ruck, 1 Meter Schnur von der Rolle, FEST...
Habe noch ein zwei kurze hektische Schläge bemerkt und hatte dann alle mühe meinen Köder (ohne Fisch...) aus dem Seegras zu zerren... #q|krach:

Borsti sah gut zerzaust aus, der arme... |kopfkrat

Ja, hätte anders kommen sollen, war aber nicht.

Naja, kann nur besser werden.

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Berat

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

kommt ein bisschen spät, ich weiß ... musste meine kleine Kuh noch zuende einreiten und bin am 03.03. mittags von der Arbeit von HH nach Weißenhaus .. war noch nie da und wollte mir den Spot mal angucken. Ab 13:30h am Riff geangelt. Die Mefos waren eine totale Fehlbesetzung! Arrogante Viecher! Habe noch mit einem Snaps angefüttert und bin dann nach 2 Std. beleidigt abgehauen. Vor mir hatte ein Local 2 Std. vergeblich geworfen; das hat meine Selbstzweifel gelindert. Auf dem Rückweg zum Parkplatz habe ich noch drei Kollegen getroffen, aber auch da war kein Silber zu sehen ... naja frische Luft und so ...|rolleyes


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann:    Heute 9:00 -ca 14:30
Wo: Brodten
Wer:      Ich und "Traveangler"
Wind:     3 N NO
Wasser: 0,2 Grad, Trübe
Womit:   Thor, Spöket, Hansen Flash & Stripper,
Was: nichts, aber auch gar nichts. Noch nicht mal kontakt
Warum: Weil wir das vorher schon abgemacht haben


Es kann nur besser werden. Leider war es sehr trübe (Michkaffeewasser) und dazu auch noch zu kalt. Letzte Woche hatten wir dort schon bessere Bedingungen und auch zumindest schon Kontakt gehabt. Es waren noch mehr Leuter dort, von denen ebenfalls niemand etwas hatte. ...... zum Glück, hatte schon an mir gezweifelt.
So, bis denne
Marco


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petrie den Fängern
War heut auch unterwegs
Wann:10.00 - 15.30
Wo: Meckl. Bucht
Wer : ich und meine Watbüx
Wind : schlappe 2-3 aus W-NW
Wasser : glasklar am Vormittag,Nachmittags kaum warnehmbare Trübung
Was: nix auf Blech , 2 zaghafte Anfasser auf geschleppten Borstenwurm am Sbiro
schöner Tag eigendlich mit 2 Grad Lufttemp. bei Stralendem Sonnenschein nur das Wasser war deutlich kääälter:v,am Nachmittag wurd es dann merklich trüberes Wetter und der Wind legte ein wenig zu
in 300 m konnte ich noch zwei Truttenjäger ausmachen....die waren aber nach ner halben Std wieder weg
Also nicht alleine Schneider geblieben,das muntert ein wenig auf.
Habe am schluß mal etwas genauer den Uferbereich und die Findlinge im tieferen Wasser beäugt|bigeyes|bigeyes nix ,kein Lebewesen zu sehen ....wie ausgestorben .
Jedenfalls gibt der Wetterbericht ab Mitte nächster Woche anlaß zur Hoffnung ,es soll endlich wärmer werden....na mal sehn obs hinhaut|wavey:


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

#q
Wann:    Heute 13:00 - 16:30
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wer:      Ich, "luette-hl" und ein Arbeits Kollege
Wind: 2 aus O
Wasser: Klar und kalt
Womit:   Thor, Spöket, Hansen Flash, Sbiro mit Wurm
Was: nichts, aber auch gar nichts. Noch nicht mal kontakt
Warum: Weil wir das vorher schon abgemacht haben

Danach bin ich nochmal zum BU gefahren und habe noch ne Stunde geworfen, aber ohne Erfolg. Dort war das Wasser immernoch stark eingetrübt. Mir kam auf dem Weg dort hin ein Anlger entgegen, der seit heute morgen 11:00 Uhr sein Glück versucht hatte. Ebenfalls ohne Kontakt. Wir müssen wohl noch ein paar Tage auf mehr Temp. warten.

So denn, MArco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 11:30 - ca 14:00
Wo: Neustädter Bucht
Wer: Ich und n KumpelWind: 2 aus O
Wasser: Klar und kalt
Womit: Gno,Thor, Spöket, Hansen Stripper, Borsti als Springer
Was: Nullnummer
Warum: Weil wir das machen WOLLTEN und gestern die gebeizte Forelle sehr SEHR lecker war...

Tja, beste Bedingungen, klares Wasser, Sonnenschein, leicht Auflandiger Wind aber kaum Leben im Wasser...

Ich bleib am Ball...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Geht auch der 2005. ??

Wann: Heute 10:30 - ca 14:30
Wo: "Bones berühmter Strand"
Wer: Ich und n Kumpel
Wind: ?? 
Wasser: 2° und leicht getrübt
Womit: Falkfish Kingtrout Schwarz, Borsti als Springer
Was: Silber, Maßig
Warum: Weil ich heute Nacht von nem MeFo Drill geträumt habe...


Genaue länge?? Keine Ahnung, wenn die Forelle von der größe nichts aussergewöhnliches ist wird nicht gemessen, und wenn ich überlegen muss ob die maßig ist bleibt sie im Nassen Element...

Grüße

Mirco

PS: @ Rosia siehste mal, alle schimpfen über den Spöket... #c|bla: aber er fängt REGELMÄ?IG seine Fische...

PETRI!!


----------



## stichi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Glückwunsch Rosi 
War auch die letzten 3 Tage los (Technopark) da Strandweg noch unpassierbar durch Schneewehen,Hatte jedoch weniger 
Glück 3mal Nullnummer.Alle Farben durchprobiert ob Blech
 oder Wobbler noch Springerfliege wurde alles missachtet.

gruss Stichi|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

NA dann woll`n wir mal. |rolleyes

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an euch zwei!!! :m
Habt ihr fein gemacht. #6

Wann:      11.03.2010
Wo:         Wismarer Bucht
Wer:        Malla (Malte) und ich
Wind:       W 3bf
Wasser:    1 °C
Womit:      Blinker in rot/schwarz
Wie Groß:  63 cm :m
Warum:     Na weil Malte dran war!!!  :m


Gegen 11:00 Uhr am Strand angekommen. Leichte Welle und Wasser klar. Um 12:25 Uhr war Malte seine Rute krumm. |bigeyes  Geil!!!   Kurz darauf lag die 63-er im Kescher.
Anschließend eine Stunde Pause, der Zehen wegen! 
Ab um 14:00 Uhr wieder im Wasser. Gegen 15:30 ein ganz harter Biß an meiner Rute! |bigeyes  Anhieb! Zwei Kopfstöße, die Bremse läuft los und....... weg!!!  
Schade. Eigentlich hatte ich, bei den Eisfüßen, auch eine verdient! 
Aber wurscht. Es war wieder mal ein toller Tag am Wasser, ne Malte!? 

Bilder wir Malte demnächst wohl nachreichen. #h


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute dann mitm Boot draußen gewesen.
Hat sich gelohnt 
Bei mir gabs eine untermaßige und eine zwischen 50 und 55, die aber noch leicht braun war und deshalb wieder schwimmt (siehe Bilder)
Bei meinem Kollegen gabs eine von ca. 45, die mit durfte

Ich hatte dann noch einen nette Beifang Hab einfach mal einen Daiwa Wobbler rangehängt (Tournament Shiner) und nach ca. 5 Würfen ein heftiger schlag in der Rute und dann gibs los....
Nach kurzem aber heftigem Drill, wann die nette Regenbognerin dann auch gelandet.

War bei mir zwar keine Mefo, die mitdurfte, aber das ist auch mal ne Entschädigung

Gruß Tim


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tja Männers beinahe hätte ich Euch hier meine zweit größte, jemals vom Ufer gefangende Meerfforelle präsentieren können...
Auf den angesagt LETZTEN wurf des heutigen tages bekam ich einen HAMMERBISS auf meinen 18gr Kingtrout von Falkfish und nach ca 10 sec war der Fisch das erste mal in der Luft um dieses dann innerhalb von ca 5 Minuten 15 mal zu wiederholen...
Mehrere lange Fluchten gepaart mit den 15 Luftsprüngen war schon eindrucksvoll, aber den Fisch das erste mal im flachen Wasser zu sehen war der Hammer...
DEFINITIV 80+ und mindestens 7kg...
Da ein solcher Fisch nicht in meinen (eigentlich schon sehr großen ...) Watkescher passt, und ich Angst hatte das die Springerfliege sich evtl verheddert versuchte ich den Fisch zu Stranden.
Dies gelang auch sehr gut, allerdings nahm die nächste Welle ihn wieder mit in die Ostsee.
Es folgte wiede ein Flucht, nicht lang aber heftig, und als ich den Fisch das 2. Stranden wollte schüttelte er kurz den Kopf und der Blinker lag am Strand... 
Habe immernoch an diesem Verlust zu kämpfen, allerdings bin ich morgen wieder am Strand, denn wenn die Forelle wirklich verdient war, kommt sie wieder 

Greetz

Mirco

PS: Vielleicht ließt ja der Sportsfreund mit der am Ufer sich zu uns gesellte und das "Viech" mit eigenen Augen sah...


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin,
wann: heute 
wo: Staberhuk, WH
womit: Blech
wer: Osteangler +1
wind: 4-6 nw
temp: Luft 2,5, Wasser 1
was: absolut nix.....
warum: konnte nicht mehr abwarten, Entzugserscheinungen...trotzdem mal endlich wieder einen schönen Tag am Wasser mit frischer luft gehabt...

leider musste ich noch feststellen das meine Wathose von Ron T. für 160 taler genauso lange dicht ist wie mein Vorgängermodell von Askari für 60 Taler...schönen Schiet.. massiver Wassereinbruch links was für ungleichmäßig temperierte Füsse sorgte...

MfG oa.


----------



## Malla

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hier noch eben das von Rolf angekündigte Bild unserer "gemeinsam" hart erangelten und von Rolf gekescherten Trutte. Danke nochmal!
LG, Malte


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Waren gestern zu zweit in der Kieler Förde.
Absolute Nullnummer.
Alles ausprobiert, na ja fast. Es tat sich nichts.
Bei eigentlich guten Bedingungen bis auf die Wassertemperatur .


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ich wünsch dann auch mal allen Fängern ein fettes Petri....

ein Glück hab ich Familien-Wochenende....

Bin Mittwoch kurz mal am Wasser gewesen.

Resultat: keinen Fisch; Eisgang an meinem Lieblingsstrand und 30 € an die Verkehrsüberwachung bezahlt. Hab gar nicht gewusst, dass es in Deutschland ne Gurtpflicht gibt.:q naja man unterstützt den staat ja wo man kann. Ein Glück hab ich vorher noch das handy vom Ohr gerissen.....Bedient war ich trotzdem. Und dann kommste an Strand und siehst nur Eis...Danach noch ne Stunde in der süßwasserverwöhnten Bucht im wasser gestanden. Nüscht...Naja ich bin ja auch erst bei 867 Wurf....Den Rest mach ich die Woche....

LG Ossi:vik:


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tach auch!

Wer: Smith1337,Kraft67,TorpedoTobi und ich
Wann: heut Vormittag
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Was: 3 mal Mefo

Als Kraft und ich gegen 7Uhr ins Wasser stiegen war es noch recht schattig,ein lausig kalter Wind aus W pusztete uns um die Ohren.Nach ner Stunde(ohne Fischkontakt),kam dann auch endlich die 2.Hälfte der Verabredung ans Wasser.
Nach einem Winken gingen Smith und Tobi dann ins Wasser und im Handumdrehen auch schon wieder heraus!
 Warum? Der Smith hat sich doch glatt erdreistet den ersten Wurf mit dem ersten Fisch des Tages zu verbinden!! Leider war die Mefo knapp untermaszig und wurde zurückgesetzt.
Ne knappe Stunde später sorgte dann TorpedoTobi für Aufrur in der Flachwasserzone,nach kurzem aber heftigen Drill konnte Smith Tobi´s Fisch beherzt keschern.Einen kugelrunden 71er Torpedo!!#6

Weiterhin gabs dann noch mehrere Kontakte;
dank des kalten Wasser´s sind die Fische wohl noch recht unentschlossen.
Gegen Mittag konnte ich dann noch ne 53er verhaften.
Der Kraft hatte heute leider groszes Pech,
ein ca 65er Fisch nam seinen Köder und hatte nix anderes zu tun als damit wild aus dem Wasser zu springen und sich aus Leibeskräften zu schütteln um dann mit einem Winken zu verschwinden..#d

Es war mal wieder schön mit den Jungs im Wasser zu stehen,
und trotz Kälte schon mal die Vorschau für´s baldige Frühjahr zusehen..


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: heute morgen, 6:30 - 8:00 Uhr
Wer: Ich und mein Silda
Wo: E-Bay
Wetter: Wind ins Gesicht, Welle an den Watgürtel
Was: Gröni ca. 37
Warum: Suchttherapie


Moin auch,

Heute konnte ich meine Lanze für 2010 brechen.

Ich bin nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder beim Hähnekrähen an einem Strand meines Vertrauens in der Nähe von Eckernförde aufgeschlagen, dem Zielfisch Nr. 1 nachzustellen.
Aufgrund des starken Windes und des Wellengangs merkte ich schnell, dass alles unter 20g an dem Strand heute nicht so richtig will. Nach ca. einer halben Stunde dann überraschenderweise tatsächlich angegriffen worden, aber leider war der Biss nicht zu verwerten. 10 Würfe später hing der Fisch aber, gebissen direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Leider hatte sich meine Heringsforellenhoffnung schon während des Drills verabschiedet, und das Forellchen, dass ich dann in Empfang nahm, hatte geschätzt 37cm. Glücklicherweise auf Einzelhaken und im Wasser released, so hoffe ich doch, dass iIe nur einen kleinen Schrecken davongetragen hat und sich in 2 Jahren wieder meldet.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 10:00-13:00
Wo: erst Dahme, dann Dameshöved
Wer: Ich und n Kumpel
Wind: Erst 4 N NW dan 5-6 N NW
Wasser: 2° und leicht getrübt
Womit: Falkfish Kingtrout Schwarz, Borsti als Springer
Was: Nullnummer
Warum: Weil ich heute Nacht von DEM MeFo Drill Gestern geträumt habe...

Naja, für´s WE siehtserstmal SCH3I$$3 aus mit Fischen... DER WIND :c


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 11:30-14:00
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: WNW, gute 3
Wasser: 1°C lt. BSH und klar
Womit: Blinker
Was: nix
Warum: um zu testen, ob´s genauso viel Spass macht wie letztes Jahr

Habe Mefohunter im Wasser getroffen. War 'ne angenehme, entspannte Unterhaltung. So wie es sein soll. Danke Rolf.
Fazit: Es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt.


----------



## KugelBlitz

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 11:30 bis ca 16:00
Wo: irgendwo in OH....
Wer: Ich und nen Kumpel
Wind: WNW
Wasser: lt. BSH 1°C und schön klar 
Womit: Snaps und Spöket
Was: ich geschneidert, mein Kollege einmal 48cm Silber
Warum: Weils einfach sein musste!

Heute wars mal wieder soweit und wir mussten einfach wieder los zum Blechschmeissen.
Aufgrund des doch recht heftigen Windes aus WNW war der Ziel-Strand schnell klar.
Am Parkplatz drehte schon die Blau-Weisse Rennleitung seine Runden also schnell sauber geparkt,aufgetackelt und los.
Auffem Weg zum Strand haben wir noch zwei andere nette Angler getroffen und sind dann gemeinsam los.
Trotz der Handvoll anderen Infizierten die bereits vor Ort waren haben wir schnell ne nette Stelle für uns gefunden.
Die beiden anderen haben auch ca 100m weiter ne Stelle belegt und ab gings.
Keine 20 Minuten später gabs bei den beiden auch schon ne ordentlich Krumme Rute.Über 60cm,rund und silber....(Petri nochmal an euch beiden#h) 
Innerhalb von ca 20 Minuten haben die beiden allerdings dann nochmal 2 gute Fische von knapp 50 gefangen.:k

Und dann hatte ich plötzlich weiche Knie.....
Die Sonne schien und ich sah meinen Snaps Blinker schon in 10 Metern Entfernung vor mir durchs Wasser trudeln....
und hinter ihm nen dicker dunkler Schatten in ca 1m Entfernung.
Als ich nicht mehr weiter einkurbeln konnte lies ich den Blinker einfach unter der Rutenspitze absacken und die Trutte hämmerte voll drauf und für ne sekunde war sie am Band um sich dann mit einem fetten schwall zu verabschieden.|bigeyes
Mein Kollege und ich sahen uns nur verdutzt an  und waren sprachlos.
DAS wäre SIE gewesen...:c
Aber weiter gehts.
Mein Kollege hatte direkt nach nem Platz und Köderwechsel ebenfalls Kontakt und nach kurzem Drill gabs dann noch ne ordenliche 48er Trutte die ich Keschern durfte.

Danach war dann Feierabend und wir sind glücklich nach Hause.
War mal wieder nen genialer Tag am Wasser und wir haben reichlich Fisch sehen können.(Insgesamt sind in der Zeit 8 gute Fische rausgekommen)

Bleibt nur zu sagen:
WIR KOMMEN WIEDER!!!#6

Gruss Tobi


----------



## BastianArlt

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 14.03.2010 08:00 bis ca 11:45 Uhr
Wo: irgendwo in OH.... in der Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Ich 
Wind: W 4-5 ordentliche Böen
Wetter: zum abgewöhnen mit Wasser von oben
Temperatur (Luft): 3-4 °C
Wasser: gefühlt sehr kalt und klar (BSH sagt 1°C)
Womit: Möresilda 22g (Kuper/ roter Rücken) mit Springerfliege "Polar Magnus"
Was: Nachdem mir eine um die 60 nach kurzem Drill ausgestiegen ist, noch ne schöne 45er.
Warum: Weil ich die letzten Tage schon nicht´s gefangen habe.

So hoffentlich ist jetzt der Bann gebrochen:vik:, habe schon an meinen Fähigkeiten gezweifelt.#q 
Der Schnee war hoffentlich auch der letzte den ich für lange Zeit finden konnte.
Und hoffentlich wird der Regen etwas weniger, damit ich nachher nochmal los kann.
Ansonsten den ganzen Montag  bei um die vorhergesagten 0 - 2°C.


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes petri allen Fängern!!!#6

Wer: Ich (gallus kennengelernt)
Wann: Samstag Nachmittag 
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Was: 1x 50cm Mefo
Warum: weil die Fangmeldungen mich in letzter Zeit total wuschig machten

Nach dem ich am Vormittag eine meiner 2 Mefo-Ruten crashte hat es mit der zweiten Rute Rute dann doch endlich geklappt. Im Flachwasserbereich gab es endlich einen schönen satten Ruck in meiner Rute und der kurze aber knackige drill begann.

Endlich mal wieder Silber!:vik:


Gruß bellyfisher


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute (14.3.2010)
Wo: Wismarbucht
Wer: Ich und Axel
Wind: fast windstill
Womit: alles was die Box hergab (Spöket, Gno, Banzai, Slash, ...)
Wie Groß: schön wär's - Nullnummer!|uhoh:
Warum: weil ich wegen der Fangmeldungen nicht mehr ruhig schlafen konnte.

So also ich war Heute mit Axel los - endlich wieder angeln.
Weil die Fangmeldungen zur Zeit nicht die schlechtesten sind,  entschieden wir uns, den Meerforellen nachzujagen.
Für Heute war ja eigendlich ein starker Wind aus nordwestlichen  Richtungen angesagt. Weil wir uns dachten, dass an den Stränden unserer  näheren Umgebung wohl durch hohe Wellen kein normales Angeln möglich  wäre, entschieden wir uns, an die Wismarbucht zu fahren. (wohl eine gute  Entscheidung, bei uns war ''Ententeich'') (danke gallus!#6)
Als wir ankamen und mit Sack und Pack am Wasser waren, trafen wir noch Addi, der gerade auf dem Rückweg war. Der war schon seit dem  Morgen da und hatte keinen Biss. 
Dennoch stürzte ich mich in bester Baywatch-Manier und frohen Mutes in  die kalten Fluten wärend Axel mangels Wathose sein Glück vom Ufer aus  versuchte. So standen wir denn da und suchten im glasklaren Wasser die  Fische.
Allerdings schienen die Fische uns nicht gerade zu suchen und deshalb  schneiderten wir beide ohne Fischkontakt ab.
Trotzdem hatten wir beide einen lustigen Tag am Wasser und am Ende  zeigte Petrus sich doch von seiner netten Seite und die Sonne strahlte,  als wir wieder ins Auto stiegen.


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



stint11 schrieb:


> was: 78cm und 5,5kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 130168
> 
> 
> Scheiß Wetter wurde belohnt mit richtig gutem Fisch.
> 
> Gruß Sönke




Was für ein Lappen? |bigeyes *PETRI HEIL!!!*

Jetzt erinnere ich mich auch wieder wieso ich mir gestern von ca. 11-14 Uhr die Eier abgefrohren habe 

Wann: Gestern (14.3.2010)
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wer: Ich und Jake the Snake
Wind: steife Briese von Achtern
Womit: alles aus der Box
Was: einen anfasser, sonst Nix 
Warum: weil ich dieses Jahr meine 72 cm vom letzten Jahr knacken will!


----------



## linkspaddel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wer: ich ganz alleine
wo: S-H bei Kiel
wann: gestern
Voraussetzungen: 5-6 W böig mit Regen- und Hagelschauern
was: 4 x 40 bis 42cm, 2 x 48 cm UND: es waren meine ersten mit Absicht gefangenen Mefos ;-) Jeaaah!


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

so leute, ich will euch mal das bild von torpedo-tobi und seiner 71er mal nicht vorenthalten...gewicht wurde leider nur geschätzt, jedoch definitiv nicht unter 4kg


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ja Andre |wavey: bin schon da
Wie schön Resturlaub sein kann seht Ihr hier 
Leider nicht auf Fliege.
Auf Fliege habe Ich leider eine verloren |gr:
Dafür gabs auf Gladsax eine 65 ziger 2,4 kg.
Seitdem hab Ich immer so ein Dauergrinsen, glaub das muss man mir rausoperieren.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So Männers...
Heute 10-14.00 Uhr
Sierksdorf
N NW 3-5
Ich mit 3 Kumpels
Nullnummer

Allerdings kam ein gut 50ér Fisch an den Gürtel, leider nicht bei uns :-(



Grüße

Mirco


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: high noon bis 16uhr (16.3.)
Wo: wismarer bucht
Wer: icke
Wasser: war da, kalt und im mocca-ton
Wind: steife Briese von links und bissel von hinten
Womit: blech in allen variationen
Was: nüschstz
Warum: hab doch angekündigt, dass ich üben wollte! 

schwierig auf grund des seitenwindes und starker trübung. dennoch hat ein mitstreiter 'n gut 60er in top kondition abgreifen können


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

ein petri an alle und ein kleiner bericht dazu!
wann:   heute von 14-17 uhr
wo:      wismarer bucht
wer:     mein kumpel rob und ich
wetter: bedeckt wind w-nw 4 abnehmend
womit:  snap rot-schwarz
warum:  weil mein chef sagte:nun hau schon ab!
was:     so wie es kommen mußte.kumpel rob das erste mal auf    
           mefo überhaupt und gleich mit ner ca.55ger.leider noch
           leicht braun und das war ihr glück.bei mir nur ein ca.60
           ger nachläufer bis zur rutenspitze.und dann #h!!
           und deshalb gehts morgen weiter.und übermorgen.und 
           überübermorgen...und dann kommt die spätschicht


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Moin!

Wann: Heute
Wo: offene Küste
Womit: Fliegengerödel
Wetter: wärmer!!!! 
Wasser: trüb 1,2 Grad
Wind: SW
Was: 1mal 43er(auf Juletrae)
Warum: Es wird wärmer! 

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So hier noch ne Fangmeldung.
Geheime Geheimstelle
X Fisbone                 1x 47 cm 
Hamburger Jung 93    1x 49 cm
Und meine Wenigkeit  1x 63 cm #6
Alle Fische in TOP Kondition. Meine hatte ausgenommen noch 3 kg.
Auf Fliege wollte nix gehen.
Hat mal wieder Richtig Spaß gemacht,da jeder seinen Fisch hat.


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wann: heute 12-18uhr
wo: wismarer bucht
wer: ich ohne begleitung
wind: sw 4-5
wasser: leicht angetrübt und kalt
womit: blech und kunststoff
was: :c:c
warum: die frage habe ich mir heute auch gestellt


also augenscheinlich "gute" bedingungen...jedoch nicht einen kontakt oder nachläufer. andere hatten (soweit ich sehen konnte) auch nix...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

|kopfkrat2 versuch 
Anhang anzeigen 130337


Anhang anzeigen 130338


Anhang anzeigen 130339

	

		
			
		

		
	
:k:k:k
lg andre 
#6freitag gehts weiter :g


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Gestern:

Ort: Warnemünde / Willi Höh
wann: 14 - 16 Uhr
womit: Blech / Plaste
was: nix
warum: zu schönes Wetter ? ;-)


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 12.30 - 16.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SSO 2 - 3
Womit: Blech 
Wie Groß: Ha ha ha nüscht
Warum: Weil das Wetter zu schön war zum arbeiten, morgen neuer Versuch....

Schön war`s......:c


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 07.45 - 16.00
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SW 3 - 4
Womit: Blech 
Wie Groß: geschätzte 44,9 cm  kurz vor dem Kescher abgeschüttelt #6
Warum: Hatte heute Zeit. 

Den Fisch hatte ich um 10:00 Uhr am Band. Stieg etwa 20 m vor mir ein und hat den gaaaanz großen "Zappelphilip" gemacht!  Kurz vor dem Kescher dann ab. 
War wohl hart an der Grenze vom Mindestmaß (45 cm).
Gegen 12:00 Uhr "Seitenwechsel". Leider ohne zählbaren Erfolg.  #h


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute war ich mal wieder los:vik:
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SW 2-3
Womit: Fliege und Blech 
Wie Groß: 40iger (released) auf Fliege, 
45iger (entnommen) und 60iger(released weil zu schlank) auf Blech,
Warum: Hatte heute Zeit und das Wetter war einfach nur HAMMER 

Da war echt mächtig Bewegung im Wasser, als ob die Trutten durch das geile Wetter so richtig in Fresslaune gekommen sind. Ist auch einiges an Fisch rausgekommen.
Also Männers, wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann???
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Also wer heute nicht am Wasser war #d
Wir waren zu 3 Unterwegs.
Ich hatte 10 Drills, 6 gelandet...
Mein Kumpel 8 Drills, 4 gelandet...
und der 3. hatte 5 Drills und leider nur 1 gelandet...

Bevor jetzt wieder alle "Alarm" schlagen, es wurden lediglich 3 Fische entnommen.
Ich hatte zusätzlich noch ca 12 Kontakte.
Habe einen Fisch von 1,6kg entnommen, die anderen waren bis max 50cm und gingen zurück...

Also, DAS war geil 

Grüße

Mirco

PS: Fisch hatte 2 Watti´s, 1 Ringler und einige Tangläufer oer so´n Krüppzeuchs im Magen *nä,FischBohne*


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo, Leute!
Ich war heute mal wieder los. Endlich ist der Bann für dieses Jahr gebrochen und es kann losgehen.

Wann: Heute 07.00 - 13.00 Strand 1 und 14-16:30 Strand 2 
Wo: (geheimer Geheimstrand)#6  Uuuaaaaahhh! Lüb. Bucht (ist das nicht blöd)
Wer: Ich und ab Mittag mit Traveangler
Wind: SW 2-3 
Womit: Blech und Wobbler 
Wie Groß: geschätzte 65er Heringsfresser kurz vor dem Kescher abgeschüttelt #h und eine 45er raus :q
Warum: War mal dran.

War echt geiles Wetter. Fische haben bei mir nur morgens gebissen. Wasser hatte 3 Grad und war klar.
Am Strand 2 (B.U.) Geheim Uuuaaaaahhhh!  war echt ganz schön was los.  Habe aber bei niemanden Fisch gesehen.

So denn, Marco


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ich hatte heute auch 2 !

wo : warmde. Willi höh

wann: 14 -16 Uhr 

womit : grünes Blech

Wie groß : 1x 45     1x 68 cm

warum: weil heute ein super geiles Wetter war !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerd-Dieter

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Auch ich war heute wieder in einer kurzen Arbeitspause los:

Wann: 12 - 14h 
Wo: Lüb. Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SW 2-3 
Womit: Blech
Was: - 1 Nachläufer, 1 Anfasser und einen Biss direkt unter der Rutenspitze (braune 60iger), welche sich allerdings nach etwas gespringe verabschiedete #h

Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So Männers
1x 66 cm 3.5 kg auf Gladsax
1x 52 cm die zählt Doppelt weil auf Fliegenpeitsche :vik:
1 Braune ca 50 cm schwimmt natürlich wieder.
1 kleine 40- 45 cm schwimmt natürlich.
Es war Absolut klasse Das wetter spielte auch mit.
Leider gibt es heute  keine Fotos. Frauchen brauchte das Teil.
Es wird ja auch langweilig mich immer mit dicken fischen zu sehen.:q


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Also wie schon angekündigt hat heute um 5 Uhr mein Wecker geklingelt, aber da mir das irgendwie zu früh war bin ich erst um halb 6 aus dem Bett gekommen. Dann das morgendliche Ritual: Zigarette an, Kopp ausm Fenster und gucken wie das Wetter is... SW 2-3, bedeckt, also alles bestens. Ab in die watjacke und los gings Richtung Lieblingsstrand. 6.15 Uhr am wasser, rin in die Watbüx und ab ins Wasser. Bis 8 Uhr nicht einen Kontakt. Da mir langweilig war bin ich bis hinter diesen Riesen-Stein gewandert, der da am Strand liegt. Spiegelglattes Wasser, ich schätze mal so um die 2°C, glasklar. Wurf, gekurbelt - ein Rucken in der Rute, 2 kurze Schläge - WEG. Na toll hab ich mir gedacht. Einen Kontakt und dann versaut. Nächster Wurf selbe Richtung, wieder ein Rucken, angehauen, sitzt. Nach kurzen Drill konnte ich eine *57er landen (1407g).* Gefangen auf einen *Hansen Fight* *21g*. Die fix versorgt, ran an den Galgen wieder rein ins Wasser. Da seh ich 20 m schäg links vor mir nen Wasserschwall, der da vorher nicht war. Drüber geworfen, gekurbelt, PENG. Die Bremse fing an zu knarren, also mal fix nachjustiert. Dann kam sie das erste Mal aus dem Wasser.*SILBER!!!!!* Aber ich bemerkte, dass der Drilling nur ganz knapp saß. Beim 2. Sprung wurden meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen dann Gewissheit - Kopf geschüttelt und weg war sie.:c Ich schätze mal so *+- 65 cm*. Schöner Fisch....Ne Viertel Stunde später hatte ich dann noch eine die aber wieder released wurde. *Knapp untermaßig*. 

Schöner Vormittag.....


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Kurzform!!!!

Wann: Heute 6.15 - 10 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SW 2-3
Womit: Hansen Fight 21 g
Wie Groß: 1 x 57cm (entnommen)
1 x +- 65 cm (self released)
1 x +- 40 cm (released)

Warum: Weil ich Bock hatte auf gebratene Trutte


----------



## luette-hl

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin moin,

ich war mal wieder zur falschen Zeit am falschen Strand.

2 Mann - 2 Stunden--------- Null

Wo? Lübecker Bucht
Wann? 14:00 bis 16:00 Uhr
Wetter. SW sonnig/bedeckt  leichte Welle


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Erstmal Petri allen Fängern

Vorhin mit meinem Vater los gewesen...
Bei mir wieder ein Aussteiger#d#d und sonst nichts...

Dafür konnte mein Vater gleich nach 10 Würfen eine sehr gut genährte 50er Regenbogenforelle landen. Gebisschen auf schwarzen Boss in 18Gramm.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Bellyman

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo Leute, mein Anangeln hat sich schon gelohnt:vik:
Wann: Heute, ca. 17.40 h (2 Stunden, von 16-18h), bin ja gerade erst gekommen.....
Wo: Heinrichsruh/Großenbrode
Wer: Bellyman
Wind: von hinten:q sw ca. 4-5
Womit: Falkfish-Thor, 7 g
Wie Groß: 53 cm 
Warum: weil geil isssss........!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Back from the Beach...
Start 06:00 im Wasser, durchgezogen bis 16:30
Ich 9 x Silber in der Hand, ca 6-8 Stück im Drill verloren, bissen sehr spitz.
Mein Kumpel 8 x Silber in der Hand, ca 5-6 verloren.
Heute biss es auf alles, Kingtrout, Flash, Borstenwurm, Tangläufer, Spöket...
leider alle recht "klein" bis ca knapp unter 50cm...
1x entnommen, ne runde 47ér für meinen Kumpel da es seine erste Tour mit Fisch war...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

und weil es so schön war heute leg ich doch glatt noch nen Grönländer nach.

Wann: Heute 15.30 - 19.30 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ossi
Wind: so wie heute morgen
Womit: Spro blau - rot 18 g
Wie Groß: leider untermaßig
Warum: weil ich schon 3 heute morgen an der Rute hatte....:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo leute 
heute auf der insel gewesen  mit 3 kollegen 
ich habe leider ne fette bombe verloren vor kescher :c:c:cim knietiefen wasser :c:c:cbamse 34 
2 geile silberne fische auf fliege GUCKS DU HIER 
Anhang anzeigen 130510

	

		
			
		

		
	
LG ANDRE


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So, nach 5 "Fehleinsätzen" kann ich heute auch etwas zur Fangstatistik beitragen.

Wann:   heute 14.15-18.00 Uhr
Wo:      Lübecker Bucht
Wind:    SW-W 3-4, abnehmend
Wetter: bedeckt, zeitweise heiter 12°C
Wasser: Temp ?, leicht trübe
Köder:   Meerforellenblinker von Balzer 22 g, rot/schwarz

1x Mefo 60 cm
1x Mefo 46 cm
1x Mefo ca. 35-40 cm, natürlich released
1x im Drill verloren, geschätzt 40-45 cm
1x Hammerbiß, saß nicht fest :c

Was für ein geiler Nchmittag und dann bei dem Wetter :vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hier mal ein Fisch von vorgestern...


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hi Leute,
heute hat sich das frühe aufstehen gelohnt! :vik:

Wann: Heute, ca. 6.00 Uhr bis 8.00 Uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: na Ick + Kumpel
Wind: von der Seite
Womit: SNAPS rot/schwarz, 25g
Wie Groß: glatte 60 cm
Warum: weil ich auch mal früh morgens mein Glück versuchen wollte

Nach einer kurzen Frühstückspause gingen wir wieder ins Wasser, blieben aber im knöcheltiefen Bereich stehen. Beim ersten Wurf viel mir ca. 6m vor meinen Füßen ein dolles Klatschen auf. Nach dem ich meinen Kumpel gefragt habe ob er grade etwas ins geschmissen hat, antwortete er mit nein. Dachte mir das es dann ja ne Mefo sein musste. Beim 2. Wurf hatte ich dann einen Nachläufer, dort wo es ungefähr Spritzte. Verärgert darüber, das es nur ein Nachläufer und kein Biss war lies ich den Köder gleich absinken und meinte zu meinem Kumpel, "Haste das gesehen?" Kaum hatte ich es ausgesprochen, merkte ich einen Schlag in der Rute. Nach einem reflexartigen Anhieb sah ich eine schöne Meerforelle mit meinem Köder Richtung offenes Wasser ziehen. Nach ca. 5 Minuten Drillzeit konnte ich das Gute Stück dann mit seiner Hilfe Keschern.

Petri allen anderen Fängern!!! #6


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute, 9-12.30 Uhr
Wer: Ich und Axel
Wind: erst Südwest, später aus West
Womit: Spöket Kula
Wie Groß: einmal untermaßig

War Heute wieder mit Axel los. Als wir morgens ankamen, sahs aus wie beim Heringsangeln - Angler, Angler, Angler. Weil wir uns dachten, dass die Forellen nicht so auf das Put&Take - Feeling stehen würden, fingen wir etwas abseits des Trubels an. (...jaja, Stoltera ist keine ganz unbekannte Adresse...)
Nach einer Weile kam ein Angler, der eine ü80er Forelle in seinem Kescher durch die Gegend schleppte |bigeyes. Daneben lag noch eine gerade Maßige im Kescher. Die sah daneben so klein aus, die hätte ich fast übersehen.
Einige Zeit später - besser Gesagt kurz vor Schluss, konnte ich noch eine 40er auf einen Spöket Kula fangen. Ein ganz gelungener Abschluss für einen lustigen Angeltag.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann : heute von 6-12.00
Wo: auch in der Wismarbucht 
Wer: ich solo
Wetter: SW3-4 , gegen Mittag mehr auf West und immer interessanter:c
Womit: Blech
Was: 1x47 , 2x untermaßig , etliche Bisse/Nachläufer , nix    wirklich kapitales dabei ,( schwimmen alle wieder)


Am Anfang stand ich quasi im Fisch , mit o. e. Ergebnis , Oberflächenaktivität , raubende Fische , wäre mehr zu erwarten gewesen ? Dann kehrte lange Ruhe ein , Stellungs-
wechsel und auffrischender Wind von links , Welle und schon ging`s wieder los mit etwas besseren - wieder nur - Nachläu-
fern , nur halbherzige Verfolgungsjagden trotz aller Tricks , 
dann war meine Zeit um (das häusliche Nudelholz kreiste schon :q ) . Hätte ich die Fliegenpeitsche mal nicht zu Hause 
gelassen ... .#c
noch paar Grad mehr : #a

Petri vom Brot !  (und irgendwann klappt`s auch 
                                      mit                                   bild !)
                                                   dem  Schrift


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So, heut isses dann bei mir auch soweit...der Bann ist gebrochen:q
Wer : ich 
Wann 7.30 - 15.00
Wo : zwischen Redewisch und Nienhagen
Wind : erst 2-3 aus ssw-w,drehte dann auf wnw und frischte   auf 4-5 auf
Temp: Luft 11 ; wasser 2
Womit : Fusselgerte mit Polar Magnus,Garneele orange,Pinker Bomber
Warum: weils das einzig wahre ist ne Trutte zu verführen,und weil ich jetzt auch mal drann war
Was : 1x60cm verloren(3m vorm Kescher)
         1x??     abgehauen mit meiner Garneele (Sau die :c)
         1x35cm  relased
         1x55cm  mitgenommen:q:q:q
ansonsten etliche Nachläufer denen der rechte Appetit fehlte
Morgen gehts 2std früher los:z
Petrie allen anderen Fängern|wavey:


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ich hab sie heut auch erwischt bzw. inzwischen ja gestern  und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht beim ersten Wurf bin so gegen 16 Uhr angekommen nachdem ich mir noch schnell die Jahreskarte geholt hatte zieh mich an geh zum Strand steck meine Rute zusammen und mache den ersten Wurf  und so 10-15 meter vor mir zack  ne schöne 51cm Mefo wenn das nicht der perfekte Jahresauftakt is.Danach hatte ich noch ne <40iger die sich selbst 2 meter vor dem Kescher befreit hat und dann noch nen  Anfasser den ich aber nicht verwandeln konnte.              Wer:Ich                                                        Ort:Mecklenburger Bucht                                                 Temp:Luft 15 Wasser 4 °C                                    Köder:vorgebleiter Snaps  20gr  und Springerfliege(alle Bisse auf die Fliege)


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: heute 5.30 Uhr - ca. 9.00 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich + 4 Mitstreiter + 3 Schlauchboote
Wind: erst SW 2-3 dann W 4
Womit: Hansen Fight
Wie Groß: Nullnummer
Warum: ich konnte nicht schlafen

Abbruch wegen absolutem Mistwetter und meine Jacke is nicht wasserdicht, wie sich nach 2 stündigem Dauerregen rausstellte. Ausserdem steh ich nicht so drauf wenn man mit 10 Leuten auf ner Stelle steht. Die beiden links von mir hatten mehr Erfolg, was mich zusätzlich zu den durchnässten Klamotten noch demoralisiert hat. Da fahr ich in der Woche wieder hin wenn da keine Völkerwanderung stattfindet.


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Donnerstag, 14:30-17:30 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: allein
Wind: SW 3-4
Womit: Küstenwobbler Gladsax lila
Wie Groß: 2 Mefo : 42 releast, und mein neuer Rekord 
66 dick und silber :l
Warum: Kumpel war tags zuvor dort und konnte auch 2 landen. Für mich wäre das Wasser von 2° zu kalt. aber man lernt nie aus.
10 min Drill und danach Adrenalin bis zur Hutspitze

:g


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wat soll ich denn sagen...

Hab gestern Abend noch überlegt ob ich alleine nach Sierksdorf/Neustadt fahre,aber da hat das so doll geregnet und mein Vater hatte mich noch angerufen und gefragt,ob ich Lust hätte heute zum Mittagessen und zum HSV-Spiel vorbei zu kommen,da bin ich dann doch hier geblieben!

Naja,der Baron will nächsten Sonntag auch los,da gehts dann rund...

So ,hier die beiden Trutten vom Baron von heute Morgen...

Anhang anzeigen 130603


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Jungs,
gestern von 9.30 bis 19.30 
zwischen Dahme und Süssau getourt:q
Ergebniss eine braune von ca.55 cm auf Stripper 14gr in grün und ein lüdder Dorsch auf 20gr Snaps R/S
Zwar nix für die Pfanne dabei ,aber der Start ist gemacht:l


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tja , Ossi......Rethwisch sahs besser aus:q
Wer:ich und noch zwei weitere verrückte
Wo:Rethwisch-Börgerende
Wann:6.00 - 10.00  21.03.2010
Wind erst ne 3bft gegen 9.00 dann ne 4-5bft aus NW mit ekligem Dauerregen
Wasser: schön angetrübt und irgendwie kälter als gestern
Was: 3x30-35cm schwimmen weiter
        3xverloren bzw selfreleased
        1x63cm  2,3kg (friert jetzt in meiner Truhe)
Womit : Thor 24g in schwarz
Morgen jehts weiter|wavey:


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 21.03.10, 8.00-12.00uhr
Wo: DK gebiet Apenrade
Womit: Fliege natürlich
Wind: Anfangs noch wenig gegen mittag wurde er immer stärker...
Wie groß:  glatte Nullnummer


Naja mal schnell ne nullnummer hingelegt, leider auch keinen kontakt gehabt, aber spaß hats trotzdem gemacht und man war mal wieder an der frischen luft, hoffentlich lässt der wind mal wieder etwas nach, damit das mit der Peitsche wieder richtig spaß macht und ich wieder an meine stammplätze kann wo heute leider nur auflandiger war und bei der Stärke war nichts mit gegenanwerfen, also musste ich mal schnell einige andere Plätze befischen wo ich den wind etwas im rücken hatte.... 

gefühlte 999 würfe gemacht also giebt´s beim nächsten mal Silber... :q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Sooo, zurück vom Trip anne Kyst.
Gestern Abend beschloss ich dch noch am Sonntag zum fischen zu fahren (war ja schon einen Tag nicht...) und verabredete mich mit Happy Jonas in WH, dort wollte ich mit Mc Marco aufschlagen. Jonas sms´te mich dann an das der Wind SCH3I$$3 kommt und wenig bis gar keine Kontakte vorhanden waren...
Also umgedacht und auf der Mitte getroffen.
PUK und ich standen vielleicht ne viertel Stunde im Wasser da kam die erste "Gürtel-Trutte" bei mir :l.
Der direkte Wurf danach, RUMMS Rute krumm, kurz gedrillt, verloren :c...
Aber nicht verzagt, weiter geworfen. Kurz bevor Jonas am Strand eintraf dann wieder bei mir: RUUUUMS :q sofortiger Sprung der Schönheit :k Oha, ein guter Fisch...
Nach einigem Hin und Her, Sprüngen und sportlichen Fluchten konnte Mc Marco das Ding aber sauber eintüten (zuhause ergab das Längenmaß 72cm)...
Jonas der noch etwas entfernt war hörte allerdings den verräterischen Jubelschrei so das wir ihm nicht´s mehr vorenthalten konnten...
Nun biss es eigentlich kontinuirlich und wir konnten alle unsere Fische fangen ausser zwei fischen, in den enddreißigern, keine kleinen dabei...
Resümee´des Tages 

Bootangler: 5 gelandet, 1 verloren
Mc Marco 4 gelandet 1 verloren
Lucky Jonas 4 gelandet 1 verloren

einiges an Bissen versemmelt, geiles Wetter, geile Fische...
Mc Marcos bis jetzt Fischlose MeFosaison 2010 bekam den richtigen dreh, Jonas erste Maßigen Fische kamen ans Band und in den Kescher und bald in die Folie, und ich bekam mal wieder einen guten Fisch nach meinem verlorenden 80+ Fisch ein kleiner Trost 

Männers das war geil 

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin moin und *Petri an alle Fänger!!!
*
Wann: Heute (21.03.2010)
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wer:  mein Bruder TrouTBenni & Ich
Wind: steife Briese von Achtern
Womit: alles aus der Box
Was: zwei anfasser, ein ca. 45er selbst releast (alles auf [SIZE=-1]Juletrae[/SIZE])
Warum: weil ich, bei all den Meldungen, nicht mehr still sitzen konnte #d

Das Wasser in der Kieler-Bucht ist immernoch zu KALT |krank:
Wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich mal eine Tour richtung Osten starten |thinkerg:


----------



## ranndale

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

moin 
wir sind wieder zurück von fehmarn.die erste tour auf mefo überhaupt .

Wann:fr.19.3&so21.3.10
Wo:fehmarn west und ost küste
Wer: ich und 2 freunde
Wind:fr. rückenwind und heute evt. ne 3
Womit:blech
Was:2 nachläufer und 4mefos 
Warum:weil wir mal was neues machen wollten .

wir haben am fr. 2 mal 45 cm mefo und heute einmal 41 und 59cm erbeuten können . nächstesmal werden wir uns nicht so einpacken ... kommt man doch schnell mal ins schwitzen wenn man so über die steine stolpert im wasser und es plus grade sind .am sa. abend wurde noch ein kasten bier verhaftet und dabei 8 platten am sund strand gezogen .
sehr gelungen das wochenende und wir werden es unter garantie wieder versuchen wenn wir an die küste kommen :l
die mefo hat min. 2 neue fan´s 
gruss
rann|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Die erste Mefo meines Lebens ist gefangen. |stolz: 
Und das beim ersten Trip dieses Jahres und meinem ersten gezielten Trip auf Mefo.

Wann: Gestern 20.03.2010
Wo: nördliche Küste Rügens
Wer: Mein Kumpel und Ich
Wind: 4-5 aus S - S/W
Wasser: kalt aber klar
Was: 72 cm und 3,2 kg pures Silber
Warum: weil ich es mir fest vorgenommen habe
Womit: Gno 28g rot/schwarz


Der absolute Wahnsinn! Nach langer Planung und zwei vereitelten Ausflügen war es endlich soweit! Um 9 Uhr an der Küste zwischen Glowe und Lohme angekommen, machten wir uns an den Abstieg der Steilküste, als uns erstmal 7 geweihte Dammhirsche über den Weg liefen. Was für ein Anblick! #t Dann ab ins Wasser. Links und Rechts von uns 10 weiter Mefo-Verrückte. #h Nach zwei Stunden ohne Kontakt bei uns und auch ohne Fisch bei den Nachbarn, beschlossen wir weiter nördlich unser Glück zu versuchen! Nähe Nobbin stiegen wir wieder ins Wasser. Außer uns war nur ein weiterer Angler da, der kurze Zeit später ging! Wind und Regen peitschten uns ins Gesicht. Nach vier Stunden bei schlechtesten Bedingungen glaubte ich nicht mehr dran. :c
Und dann Bääääämmmmmmmmm!!!!!! Biss! Das Adrenalin schoss mir ins Blut und der Drill begann! Jetzt bloß keinen Fehler machen. Nach kurzem aber heftigem Fight konnte ich die Granate landen. |jump: Jubelschrei und ein Grinsen über beide Ohren waren das Resultat. :q Jetzt bin ich infiziert und werde nächstes Wochenende wieder im Wasser stehen. 

Was für ein Erlebniss!!!

MfG Carphunter_MV oder sollte ich mich umbennen??? |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Carphunter_MV

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hier noch ein Paar Bilder!!!!!


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Gestern 21.03.2010
Wo: geheimer geheimstrand in Bliesdorf,Treppe runter 3 Buhne links ( aber keinem weitersagen !!! )
Wer: Marco 2x 40+,Carsten 2x 45, Torsten mein Sohn Henrik und ich 2 x 40+-
Wind: wechselnd
Wasser: kalt (3,8c) aber klar
Was:4 x 40cm schwimmen wieder 2x 45 cm
Warum: weil wir es uns vorgenommen haben 
Womit: 2 x auf Spro Clown , 2 x auf Polar Magnus , 2 mal auf Spro ???

Alle 6 Fische haben wir zwischen 6.30 und 8.00 gefangen !
Wärend dieser Zeit hatten wir auch unzählige Kontakte .
Was ein Tag dachten wir , so kann es weitergehen .Es sollte dann aber doch anders kommen.

Ab 8.00 war dann kaum noch was los ! Ab und an mal einen Zupfer.Trotzdem haben wir bis 18.00 ( Marco,Henrik und ich ) durchgehalten ( die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-)

Damit wurde mein Bann 2010 gebrochen und ich konnte meine ersten Mefos dieses Jahr anlanden , da ich 2x40 wieder in Ihr Element entlassen habe bin ich der Meinung das ich als nächstes das Recht auf 1x 80 habe !!!:vik:​


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin , Moin
Hätte heut ja gern wieder eine gepostet ,aber es hat nicht sollen sein:c:c
Wann:22.02.10/5.45Uhr bis 11.00Uhr
Wo:Börgerende-Rethwisch
wer:na ich ,gegen 7.00 dann noch zwei
Wind:NW 3 / 5°C+
Wasser: 50cm+ und Milchkaffebraun ,deutlich kühler als Samstag
Was: 1x30cm ging in der Brandungswelle am Strand verloren(aber ich hab sie noch gesehen)
1xmaßig(50-55cm schüttelte nach kurzem und heftigem Salto Mortale den Hansen Fight in Orange-Perlmut ab )#q

ansonsten keine weiteren Kontakte#c 
aber mein Cheff hatte ein einsehen und mir für Morgen auch noch mal frei gegeben:z:z:z
was dat heißt wist ihr ja selber

@carphunter MV: Petrie für die erste,


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So,meine Saison 2010 hat nun auch offiziell begonnen. Aber zuerst einmal ein Hallihallo in die "Silberecke". #h

Wann: 21.03.2010  15-19 Uhr
   Wo: Elmenhorst/Nienhagen 
Wetta: sonnig,windig,zunehmende Welle,Wasser leicht trüb
  Wer: Ich
  Was: 2x Mefo ca. 30cm (ganz schnell zurück!) und 1x 50cm für zu Hause
Warum: weil extrem lecker,schwer erarbeitet und die 1. in 2010

Gegen 15 Uhr am Strand angekommen,dachte ich schon es stimmt was nicht. Keine Angler weit und breit.!! Das sollte sich aber kurz darauf ändern. Hab dann erstmal bissi mit Sbiru und künstl. Wattwurm "rumgespielt". Da sich aber nix tat schnell auf Blinker gewechselt und weiter ging's. Leider tat sich die ersten 2 Std. gar nix,und das obwohl ich die halbe Box durchprobiert habe. Dann kam was kommen mußte,dem Trend gefolgt und schwarz-rot montiert. Und schon ging's los,mehrere Anstupser und zwei kleine 30iger gelandet. Ganz vorsichtig abgehakt und nach Hause geschickt. Bis mir,aus eigener Blödheit,das ganze Vorfach samt Springerfliege abgerissen ist.!! #q Hab dann nen Thor in schwarz-kupfer montiert und prompt war das Abendessen gesichert! Glatte 50 cm und schön munter. :l
Mein pers. Saisonstart war also geglückt und die neue Rute gleich standesgemäß eingeweiht. So kann's von mir aus gern weitergehen!
So,nu aber genug Text,sollte für die erste Fangmeldung ausreichen. 
Hätte gern ein Foto eingestellt,bekomme es aber nicht klein genug! :c


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 22.03.10 15:00-17:00 
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: ich
Wind: kaum
Womit: dies und das, Erfolg mit Falkfish Thor blau silber
Was: 1 schöner Zupfer, 1x 47 cm, 1 Nachläufer
Warum: weil´s Zeit dafür ist

Und plötzlich war die Rute krumm. Wat´ is dat schön.  So´n bißchen Abwechslung zwischen der ganzen Erholung beim Fischen ist doch was Feines.

@ Mefohunter und OssiHWI #h
Das Bild entstand auf ´ner Insel zwischen Hafen und NSG. |kopfkrat

und jetzt das Bild von heute:


----------



## bulldog81

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo
Erst ein mal ein Petri an alle.
Wann:Heute22.03. von 15uhr bis 16,30uhr
Wo   :Fl-FÖRDE
Wetter:Leicht bewölckt ca.12Grad
Wer    :Ich und meine Köderbox
Was    :Eine schöne Mefo.von 49cm
Warum as Wetter wahr gut,hatte frü Feierarbend und lust aufs 
           Angeln.Morgen gehtes weiter.

Mfg.Ingo


----------



## Bellyman

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Glückwunsch an alle die Gefangen haben,......und Kopf an alle die den Statisten gemacht haben.
So wie ich...................:c:c:c
Wann: Samstag, Sonntag, Montag.
Wo:Katharinenhof, Heinrichsruh, Klausdorf, Marienleuchte
Wer: Ich, Ich und nochmal Ich
Wind: meist Südwest, einmal NW
Womit: Blech, gesamtes Sortiment
Wie Groß: #c
Warum: Weil ich entweder vom Pech verfolgt werde, irgendwer Rache nehmen will, oder ich einfach keine Ahnung habe---#q
Ich glaub ich fische für die derzeitigen Umstände zu leicht, stehe zu spät auf und sollte auch mal Fliege versuchen, ggfl. mit Spiro.
Das mach ich dann Dienstag, hab ja noch 2 Tage:m


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

moin moin, ich war vom 17.-19 jeden tag von ca. 10-17Uhr im wasser(bei wismar/Rostock)-ergebnis:nichts, rein gar nichts!!!
an manchen tagen wurden die silberlinge wie die heringe gefangen, aber ich durfte nur zugucken#d!!!
das war vielleicht deprimierend#q 
naja gestern nach der arbeit wieder los 16-18 uhr-1mal<45...
naja der anfang ist gemacht, fehlt nur noch eine für die küche...

gruß an alle und lasst mir mal bitte noch eine maßige übrig


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Leude,

Pertri an alle erfolgreichen, und viel Glück an alle die noch dran arbeiten..
Hab seit Freitag das große Glück mich zur erstgenannten Truppe hinzuzählen zu dürfen.
Zuerst in WH mal längsgeschaut wegen unter der Woche und kurz nach 6.00Uhr... naja, war n versuch wert.. Bis zum großen Riff knapp 20 Leute zugange und aufm Parkplatz nochmal genauso viele..#d

Wo: East Holstone
Wind: Südwest 4
Wasser: leicht angesuppt, Temp. so knapp um die 2°
Von der Optik her reine Traumbedingungen.
Was: eimal 46cm dick&rund für de Pfanne weil erste in 2010 (Springer Polar M.), dann kam es richtig dick..Hab mich nach 2KM Fußmarsch voll in den Wind gestellt, nach dem 2. Wurf kurzer Kontakt direkt vor mir, vergeigt, dananch 10m vor mir dicker Schwall..5 Würfe später kam der Einschlag 3m vor mir, nach 10 min Drill großer Jubel... 3 Sieges-Kippen später dann weiter gefischt..als der Wind mir zusehr in den Nacken pustete zog ich mitten im Wurf die Kaputze über, Spöket derweil im schön am absacken und beim ankurbeln fest...Schiet dachte ich: HÄNGER! Der Hänger wurde dann aber schnell sehr agil und kampfstark....Sicher eingenetzt konnte ich es dann nicht fassen: die ist ja noch dicker......

Zurück zu WAS:  66cm und 69cm feinste Überspringer auf Spöket R/S..

Auf Snaps hatte ich zuvor einige Kontakte die nicht hängen blieben, so beschloss ich was kleineres zu servieren...schon jetzt die beste Entscheidung der Saison...
Hier noch n paar Bilder...

Mein Kollege hat zum Glück auch noch zwei nachgelegt...



Gruß


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute 7:30-15:00
OH Küste
3 x Silber in der Hand davon ging 2x Silber zurück
2 im Drill verloren (knappe 50ér Fische)
und einen Hammerbiss (BÄÄÄÄNGGG, RUTE KRUMM) VERPENNT.... #d#d#d
Nun ja, man merkt das langsam das Futter da ist, die Bisse werden weniger und vorsichtiger (gut ausnahmen bestätigen die verpennte Regel...) und die Fische dicker (für ihre größe...)

Greetzz

Mirco

PS: hier noch mein "Pannfisch" von Heute...


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Bei mir heut nichts anderes als gestern. Glatte Nullnummer.
Egal.... kann ja nicht immer Fisch geben. Trotzdem geiler Tag gewesen.
Wann:23.03. / 6.30 - 12.00
Wo: da wo ich gestern und vorgestern auch war
Wind : erst 1,5 dann bis auf 5 bft auffrischend ,in Böen bis 6 aus west bis wnw#dBjön Dunkerbeck hätte heut viel Spaß gehabt#q
Wasser : ganz leicht angestaubt,bis 50cm Wellen
Womit:3/4 Std mit Fliege,danach alles was die Blinkerbox hergab
Was: nicht mal nen Anfasser,irgendjemand hat die Trutchas wieder eingesperrt#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Petrie an alle die heut gefangen haben


----------



## Justsu

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Endlich habe ich auch mal was zu vermelden!

Wann: 18.03. 9.30-16.30 & 19.03. 6.15-10.00  
Wo: OH
Wer: ich
Wind: SW 3-4
Wasser: leicht trüb / ca. 2 Grad
Womit: Snaps g/s - Pattegrisen Springer
Wie Groß: 43cm & 48cm
Warum: Bei dem Wetter musste man ja einfach los!

Schon vor langer Zeit Donnerstag und Freitag Urlaub genommen um die Mefosaison einzuläuten. Am Donnerstag zunächst nichts, dann den Strand gewechselt und am Nachmittag noch zweimal Nachläufer gehabt (einmal davon zwei ca. 55-60er auf einmal - eine auf den Binker und eine auf die Springerfliege!)
Am Freitag dann nochmal hochmotiviert an die gleiche Stelle gefahren, nach einem kleineren Nachläufer gleich zu Beginn erstmal länger nichts und als dann der Wind gegen 9.00 Uhr deutlich auffrischte hats endlich gescheppert! Innerhalb von ner halben Stunde kam dann noch ein Nachläufer und die Zweite raus und die Mefosaison war erfolgreich eingeläutet |supergri

Gruß
Justsu


----------



## Hommi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri an alle Fänger

Hier ein Nachtrag vom Wochenende. 
Wann: Samstag,20.03
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wer: ICH !!!!!!
Wind: ganz schön!Windstärke?
Wasser: zu kalt(aber nur am Anfang)
Womit: Gno Kupfer/grün
Wie Groß: 50cm silber(soooo schöön)
Warum: Weil es sooo toll ist als einziges weibliches Wesen nen Fisch zu fangen. 

War mal wieder toll, letztes Wochenende auch schon eine, war auch gut. Und Samstag die Einzige zum mitnehmen, is dat nich schön?!?!

Gruß an alle Silberschwärmer(noch 3Tage arbeit, dann 2 Wochen frei juhuu)


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 13.30 - 17.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht (wie immer)
Wer: Ich
Wind: wie Sau SW - W 4-6
Womit: Hansen Fight
Wie Groß: 53 cm
Warum: Ich war auch mal dran

Fangstatistik: 1 x Nachläufer
3 x Bisse versaut
7 x kleiner als Mindestmaß (released oder self released)
1 x MeFo ( bin mir aber nicht sicher) 53 cm

Schöner Nachmittag, allerdings auch ne ganz schön steife Brise...

@ Addi

Warst wohl in der falschen Ecke wa?

P.S.: Der Fisch sah schon so schlecht aus, als er aus dem Wasser kam. Keine Ahnung wer den gequält hat....


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So! Jetzt mal wieder ne Fangmeldung... Gestern früh Punkt 9. Ca. 60 cm und geschätzte 2,5 kg. Aber braune Backen... Ist mir aus der Hand gerutscht Des weiteren heut morgen kurz vor neun einen netten Anfasser. Mein Kollegen neben mir eine Dublette als Nachläufer und eine schöne blanke 61 iger. Ansonsten Natur pur! Robben vor Rügens Küste!

Gruss an Gallus. 

Wir fangen die dicksten;-)


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

wieder zurück von der küste...

Wann: 24.3.10 von 7.00 - 12.00uhr 
Wo: DK / Als
Wetter: super sonnenaufgang danach zog es sich wieder zu,             wind aus S - SW
Womit: Fliege natürlich 
Was: 1x nachläufer, sonnst die ganze zeit nichts  keinen         einzigen anfasser :c
Warum: weil es einfach mal wieder sein musste.


bei so einem schönen Angeltag keinen einzigen Anfasser.... ich denke das das Wasser hier oben einfach noch zu kalt ist... oder muss ich anfangen an mir selbst zu zweifeln#c.
Hoffentlich wird es nächstes mal besser, denn beim dritten ansitz muss es ja mal klappen mit dem silber... 

Allen anderen Fängern ein Dickes Petri...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Ü-60 vom Weekend...







SH-Ost, Insider kennen den Ort...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Na darauf hatte ich doch schon gewartet #q
War ja nur ne Frage der Zeit bis hier wieder so´ne SCH3I$$3 abgeht...
Back 2 Topic

Heute 7:30- 10:30 im "Osten" SH`s: NIX
Heute 11:00-14:30 im "WESTEN" SH´s 4 Bisse im Wasser stehend
ein Aussteiger, 3 gelandet (ca 40 BLANK, ca 45 BLANK, ca 50 BRAUN und SCHLAUCH)
direkt im Flachwasser noch ein "Schiff" buckeln sehen  |bigeyes,mehrfach vom Strand angeworfen, reingehämmert|bigeyes, leider nicht den Anschlag durchbekommen...#q
Schätze den Fisch auf ca 70 und BLANK :c

Nun ja, es kann nicht jeden Abend MeFo zu Essen geben ...

Greetz |wavey:

Mirco


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 15 - 17.30 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: SO 2-3 Wasser trüb, 20 cm Sicht
Womit: Hansen Fight 21g
Wie Groß: 58cm, 57 cm, 50 cm
Warum: hatte was gut zu machen.....


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin,ich war heute auf Rügen unterwegs....uuunnndddd 51cm in silber! Das ist ja eigendlich ganz schön,aber ich musste mit ansehen wie ein netter Angelkollege ne richtig geile 71iger|bigeyes|rolleyes!!! gezogen hat!!!! Und dann hat er mir erzählt das er heute morgen ne ganz wunderbare 70iger gezogen hat....und ich glaube dem Kollegen#h:g.Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe macht er auf Rügen Urlaub und war schon ein paar Tage ohne Erfolg und dann das.Jedenfalls hab ich mich sehr für ihn gefreut und bin nächste Woche wieder da#h!!!Übrigens gebissen haben seine auf Gno 20gr.sw/rt bei ablandigem Wind und 2 Grad Wassertemperatur;+.Was hab ich heute wieder gelernt...so richtige Regeln gibts beim Mefoangeln nicht;+:g#d!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## mcrae

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 24.03.2010
Wo: Mittelstrand
Wer: ich
Wind: SO 2-3
Womit: Wobbler, Blinker
Wie Groß: -0-
Warum: weil ich endlich mal los wollte und meine erste Mefo fangen wollte...

War ein schöner Nachmittag am Wasser, leider ohne Fisch...


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann:Heute von 5.30-11Uhr
Wo:zwischen Boltenhagen und Rügen|supergri
Gefangene Fische: 4   , entnommen 2x (48cm,54cm) 1x <45cm schwimmt wieder 1x >45cm ich denke ein Absteigender ist mir nach einem  Foto im Wasser leider aus der Hand gerutscht 
außerderdem hab ich eine ganz digge um die 70cm nach 5min Drill verloren(die hat beim ersten run erst mal ganz gemütlich 30 40meter schnur gegen die straffe Bremse abgezogen)  und hatte noch etwa 5 Bisse bei denen aber keiner hängen blieb 
Köder:bebleiter Snap 20gr und meine selbstgetüddelte  Fliege 
Wasser:3°C
Wind:1-2 SO
warum:Ein Mann muss  tun was ein Mann eben tun muss 

 Langsam gewinne ich meinem 2.Bandscheibenvorfall auch eine positive Seite ab hab zwar keine Kohle da seit 4Monaten Krankgeschrieben aber dafür jede Menge Zeit für die Mefos mein
Arzt hat mir lange Spaziergänge empfohlen und die mach ich jetzt.War das 2. mal dieses Jahr los und hab 3Fische in der Truhe viel besser kanns nicht werden , vieleicht etwas grösser|rolleyes Hier noch ein paar Bilders


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin moin!
War auch endlich mal wieder los!

Wann: Gestern und Heute (24.03 und 25.03)
Wo: Hohenfelde
Wer: Ich 
Wind: 3-4 S/W-S/O
Womit: Blinker und Wobbler
Wasser: ca 3 grad
Was / wie groß: 7 mal Mefo
4 mal recht lütt (ca. 35-40 cm)
2 mal 50 cm für die Pfanne
1 mal ca 65 cm aber noch leicht braun also schnell wieder zurück

Sonstiges: Etliche Anfasser, Nachläufer und buckelnde Fische gesehen. Zwei super Tage, leider mal wieder keine Kamera dabei gehabt aber das wird mir nächstes mal sicherlich nicht passieren.

Gruß Lasse


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hier ist die 85er von heute... geschätzte 6kg mindestens




Auf Fliege gefangen|supergri
Und ich hab sie wieder zurück gesetzt, weil man ihr das Laichgeschäft doch angesehen hat.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Tja ich war gestern mit Jörg auch mal wieder los.  

Wann: 24.03.2010
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Jörg und ich
Wind: SO 2-3
Womit: Blinker
Wie Groß: von "Untermaßig" bis 51 cm, insgesamt 11 Fische
Warum: weil wir Zeit hatten und as Wetter einfach traumhaft war.


Egal wo wir standen, die Grönis waren schon da.  

Das Verhalten der Kleinen war sehr unterschiedlich. Von "Hammerbiß" bis Köder anstupsen und verfolgen bis zur Rutenspitze war alles dabei. 
Gleiche Ecke hat einen Tag zuvor Fische bis 10 Pfund "bereitgehalten"!  

Das angeln auf die Grönländer ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Aber wie gesagt, die Lütten waren einfach überall. Kann man vorher natürlich nicht wissen. 

Nachdem Jörg seine 7. Lütte hatte, war ich "endlich" dran. 3x Lütte. Die Hälfte der Fische wäre in S-H maßig gewesen, aber eben nicht in M-V. Die 8. von Jörg hatte dann "wenigstens" 51 cm und trat mit ihm die Heimreise an.


Ach ja.

Und ein dickes  *Petri*  an die anderen glücklichen Fänger!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 10 - 12 uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich und ca. 15 - 20 andere im Wasser und 5 Boote
Wind: von Wind kann keine Rede gewesen sein (Ententeich)
Womit: Blech
Wie Groß: *------
*Warum: Mir war mal so
Wasser: glasklar

Ich hätte ja nie im Leben gedacht, dass an einem Freitag da so ein Auflauf stattfindet. Aber egal wo man hinkam, einer war schon mindestens im Wasser. Damit hätte ich morgen eigentlich erst gerechnet, aber die Idee hatten heute wohl so einige. Nachdem ich dann bei einem Wurf mit ansehen musste, wie mein Hansen Fight ins Wasser plumste und dort auch blieb, hatte ich die Lust verloren. Beim Wurf ist der Schnurfangbügel zurückgeklappt und die Schnur hat sich geteilt. Eigentlich steh ich nicht auf diese Art der Umweltverschmutzung, aber zum Tauchen ist es mir auch noch zu frisch. Zu allem Überfluss hatte ich natürlich keine neuen Wirbel mit bei, also Abbruch....Bis dahin aber absolut keinen Kontakt. Habe mit jemandem gesprochen, der meinte, dass für ne halbe Stunde Fisch da war und dann war wieder Ende:v....Mein schöner Hansen Fight.:c:c:c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Jo Männers heute morgen ab 7:00 im Westen im Wasser gestanden, dort noch DR KOMIXX getroffen (hier noch mal ein Moin, war nett mit dir  )
Während der DR kurz zum Auto ging hatte ich zuerst einen Biss vergeigt, beim nächsten Wurf wurde die Trutte aber "verhaftet".
Sie biss auf die Springer Fliege am Liftsystem, leider haute sie sich den Drilling des Blinkers beim "Liften" so in die Kiemen das beim Drill ein Kiemenbogen einriss und sie sehr stark blutete so das ich den fisch mit 52cm entnehmen musste obwohl er zwar Blank aber immer noch sehr schlank war...
gegen Mittag sind wir dann von der WESTCOAST zur EASTCOAST rübergewechselt und siehe da einer der ersten Würfe entschneiderte den DR, kurz darauf hatte ich 2-3mal ne Doublette als Nachläufer, einer der dreisten Grönis wurde ein paar Würfe später dann kurzzum Knutschen aus dem Wasser genommen :l

Das war´s denn aber heute auch...
SCH3I$$ Wetterumschwung...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Petri Gunnar, wirklich toller Fisch !

War heute mit Ines in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs.
Uhrzeit : 10Uhr-15Uhr
Wasser : kalt, ententeich und glasklar
Fisch : eine von ca. 30cm 
Köder : Falkfisch Thor blau/silber


----------



## Wildshark

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Fängt langsam an mit dem Naß von oben!!

Ach ja heute morgen Neustädter Bucht eine mit 42 cm!!
Aber sie schwimmt wieder!

Petri an alle Fänger!!


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger und vor allem An Bellyboarter zum Traumfisch

Wann: 26.03.2010 17.00-18.30Uhr
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Wind: erst so gut wie ncihts, dann auffrischend
Womit: Blinker
Wie Groß: ---
Warum: Weil wir vor dem Wetterumschwung nochmal eine fangen wollten...

Unser Plan ist leider nciht aufgegangen... Trotzdem war es mal wieder eine schöne Zeit am Wasser, wenn auch ohne Fisch.
Vllt. gehts nächste Woche nochmal los, dannach aber erstmal eine Woche Pause, da ich dann in Dänemark an der Nordsee bin...


Gruß Tim


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 26.03.2010 15-17Uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: ich und weitere 10-12angler
Wind: so'n büschen umlaufend und eher ein laues lüftchen
Womit: Blinker grün/weiß
Wie Groß: ca. 43, 48 und 65cm
Warum: fischstäbchen sind alle

alle fische haben einen klasse drill geliefert, mit mehreren sprüngen und allem was dazu gehört...die untermaßige schwimmt natürlich wieder, der 65er hätten ein halbes kilo herring gut getan...nicht vom bild des blinkers verwirren lassen. war nur grade beim fototermin am band.


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 26.03.2010 13-17Uhr
Wo: S.H.
Wer: Ich und Stefan08
Wind: Ententeich laues findchen
Womit: Ich alles was die Box her gab/ Stefan Fliege
Wie Groß:Ich geschneidert/Stefan ??cm
Warum: weil das wetter am we schlechter wird

Geiler Tag:m stefan hat ne schöne 65-70cm mefo im drill verloren... die gute biss ganze zehn meter vor ihm hatte ne schöne figur gemacht mit divers sprüngen und alles was da zu gehört|bigeyes... kurz vorm landen hat sie es sich doch anders überlegt und hat an der kopf schüttel krankheit gelitten#q sie lag schon an der oberfläche auf der seite und dann peng fliege raus:c.. naja schade aber dann war sie noch nicht soweit|supergri...


----------



## rouvi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hey ihr und petri an die Fänger. Wir waren gestern auch mal los...

Wann: 26.03.2010 13.00-18.00Uhr
Wo: Bliesdorf
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel, beide vom Bellyboot
Wind: erst so gut wie ncihts, dann auffrischend
Womit: Blinker und Springer
Was: ja... 2 Dorsche und ein Knurrhahn.... Alles direkt nach dem eintreffen des Blinkers gebissen...
Warum: Weil wir den ersten Fisch des Jahres fangen wollten 
Die Dorsche waren maßig und liegen im Kühlschrank... eigentlich hatten wirs aber auf die Mefos abgesehn.... Schätze nächste Woche gehts nochmal los, dann hoffentlich mit nehr Glück

Lg
Rouvi


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: heute
Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Wer: Ich
Wind: erst Eng Teng Teich, dann Hackte es
Womit: Fliege und Blech
Was: 3 x 30 / 38 / 40 
Warum: Weil wir alle bekloppt sind 


Moin Jungs und Mädels,

Mich trieb es heute Morgen ebenfalls in der kalten Dämmerung ans Wasser, um endlich den ersehnten fetten Frühjahrsüberspringer zu verhaften. Dort angekommen konnte ich bereits beim 5. Wurf einen Grönländer auf Polarmagnus überlisten. Es folgten noch 2 weitere in den nächsten 5 Minuten, und da alle Fische zwischen 30 und 40 cm groß waren und ich ja nicht zum Zwergenverangeln gekommen war, stellte ich meine Taktik um und montierte eine Weitwurfgranate mit Springerfliege, um ins etwas tiefere Wasser zu gelangen. Nach einer Viertelstunde bekam ich einen Biss in der Sinkphase, den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Dann noch einmal einen fetten Mittfünfziger als Nachläufer bis vor die Rutenspitze, der im Absinken dann auch noch einmal die Fliege attakierte, dummerweise jedoch blind danebenlangte. So blieb also ein spannender, unerwartet kalter Morgen am Wasser und ein warmer Kaffee zu Hause. Gruß & Petri an die anderen Fänger,

Reverend Gröni


PS Andre, Fischigste aller Bohnen, das waren die ersten auf Deine Polarmagnus! :m


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 26.03., 16-18 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel und natürlich noch ein paar andere, die da im Wasser standen
Wind: NW 1-3
Womit: Blech
Wie Groß: ------
Warum: war halt Freitag
Wasser: stellenweise etwas milchig

Tja, nicht jeder Freitag ist gleich :c


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 27.03. 05:15bis09:00
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: kraft, ich und weitere 3 patienten aus der selbsthilfegruppe
Wind: steife briese von achtern
Womit: Blinker grün/gelb
Wie Groß: ca. 39,75cm
Warum: therapiesitzung

angekommen am wasser und auf grund der uhrzeit niemanden angetroffen (ich glaube wir sind doch nich ganz dicht heiko). wasser zu anfang stark angetrübt und bis 9uhr dann glasklar. morgens gegen 6uhr dann ein trupp gröni's. als erster war ich dran, noch einen nachläufer...dann heiko 2 stück. ich mußte dann nach hause mein weibchen füttern...warte auf die fangmeldung von torpedo-tobi, der gleich losstartet. petri@all


----------



## cck

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Mahlzeit, auch ich gehöre zu den Verrückten, die heute schon kurz nach 6 Uhr am Wasser waren.

Wann: 27.03.2010
Wo: Hubertsberg
Wer: Nur ich, meinen Freunden war das zu früh.
Wind: sw 3
Womit: Snap rot/schwarz
Wie groß: 46 cm
Warum: Ist besser als ...

Kurz vor 8 Uhr habe ich meine erste Mefo des Jahres verhaften können. Ich habe paralell zum Ufer geangelt, also nicht weit draußen. Ein weiter Wurf, drei Kurbelumdrehungen und der Fisch hing am Haken. Nachdem ich den Fisch versorgt habe bin ich wieder rein ins Wasser. Erster Wurf, ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen und dann ein knalharter Biss. Leider ist der Fisch nicht hängen geblieben. Ein toller Tag. 




Schönes Wochenende


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute morgen mal wieder los gewesen & endlich, endlich mal wieder mit richtigem Erfolg 
Hab meine erste maßige Mefo verhaften können.
Gebissen auf die gute alte Polar Magnus als Spinger montiert 

53cm hatte der kleine Silberbarren :l
http://img717.*ih.us/img717/8773/md000485.jpg
http://img38.*ih.us/img38/6097/md000480.jpg

Greetz Guido


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Freitag, 9.30-16.30 Uhr
Wo: OB Nienhagen
Wer: Ich 
Wind: erst Süd, später auf Nordost gedreht
Womit: Hansen Fight Blau-Silber
Wie Groß: 2 x ca. 40 cm, schwimmen wieder
Warum: weil ich endlich mal los wollte
Wasser: Klar, zumeist Ententeich

Haben durch einen Schwall an der Wasseroberfläche auf sich aufmerksam gemacht. Ausreichend überworfen und peng.

Beim nächsten mal melde ich ne MAßIGE #h


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So,erstmal Petri an die Fänger !!!

Ich war heute auch seit langen mal wieder an der Küste.

Zusammen mit Shez hab ich von um 7-10Uhr30 erstmal an Fehmarns Nordküste und dann von um 11-13Uhr30 an Fehmarns Ostküste gefischt.
Wir haben beiden komplett abgeschneidert,wir hatten nichtmal mehr einen Anfasser...#q
Da fährt man schon seit langen endlich mal wieder los und dann sowas,obwohl die Bedingungen eigentlich echt gut waren.
Andre und seine Jungs haben wir auch noch getroffen,der wird euch noch n Fisch präsentieren können.
Freitag gehts erstmal mit Baron nach Boltenhagen mit einer Übernachtung und dann hab ich noch die ganze Woche nach Ostern frei,da muss nochmal gesilbert werden!|rolleyes


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Och Zacharias,mein Beileid.....ich hab schon gedacht das ich heut nen Sch....ß Tag erwischt habe aber da waren ja einige noch schlechter drann.
wer:ich 
wo:Börgerende bis Nienhagen-West
wann:28.03 von 8.30 - 16.00Uhr
womit : alles was die Box hergab
wind:4 aus west in Böen 5
wasser : leicht angetrübt
was: 4x Kindergarten zw.30-35cm
       1x Maßig verloren nach 10-15m Drill
       einige zaghafte Anfaser  sonst nüscht
Gebissen haben sie bis auf eine alle auf Thor 26g schwarz
Eine hab ich auf nen Spöket 18g in Barschdesign , das war meine Premiere heute ....die erste Mefo auf nen Spöket:vik:
Hab die Dinger schon 3 Jahre in meiner Box und regelmäßig mit gefischt , aber nie gefangen damit. Wollte sie eigendlich schon in die Mülltonne hauen#c
Hoffendlich wird'Ostern auf Fehmarn besser,sons krieg ich noch nen Klopfer von die lütten Mefos

Petrie an alle die heut besser drann waren


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

War heute mal wieder los!

Wann: 28.3.  6:00 Uhr - 8:30Uhr
Wo: mein Lieblingsstrand
Wer: ich alleine
Wind: 2-3 W
Womit: Flex und Stripper
Wie Groß: 38 cm zurück und 46 cm durfte mit:vik:
Warum: bin um 4:30 Uhr aufgewacht und wollte Brötchen holen

War ein super Morgen. Hatte einige Kontakte, noch zwei Aussteiger und  einen Hammer Nachläufer mit richtig Welle. Das war mal wieder einer  schöner Morgen.

Marco


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute, 15.30-17.00 Uhr
Wo: OB Nienhagen
Wer: Ich und Schwager 
Wind: Süd-West / mehr aus West
Womit: alles probiert, zuletzt 24 g Hansen Fight Blau-Silber wg. Wind
Wie Groß: pralle 50-iger nach Srüngen bei Schwager ausgestiegen, ich mehrere Anfasser, eine  gerade Maßige vorm Kescher verloren 
Warum: weil das Wetter eigentlich perfekt war
Wasser: Klar

Ab ca. 17.00 Uhr starker Regen + Westwind ca. 5 bf mit richtig fetten Wellen. Haben abgebrochen. Momentan geht was! #h


----------



## Patty

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute, 07.30-12.00 Uhr
Wo: Mein Lieblingsstrand
Wer: Ich und reichlich andere 
Wind:West 3-4
Womit: Gno 20Gramm
Wie Groß: satte 71-iger 
Warum: weil ich jetzt ne Woche Urlaub habe
Wasser: Im Uferbereich Milchsuppe, weiter draußen klar

Einfach ein geiler Morgen!
Nach gefühlten 10000 Würfen in den letzten 2 Jahren hab ich meinen ersten "Kracher" gelandet. Hammerharter Biss nach 5-6 Kurbelumdrehungen in ca. 50 Meter Entfernung, sofort gefolgt von mehreren Sprüngen. Der Fisch zeigte sich beim ersten Sprung in voller Größe und mir schoss das Adrenalin in die Blutbahnen. Was mir in den nächsten 10 Minuten alles durch den Kopf ging..., auf jeden Fall immer wieder der Gedanke, bloß nicht verlieren das Teil. Hatte die Trutte dann zwei mal kurz vorm Kescher, doch jedesmal zog Sie wieder 10, 15 Meter Schnur von meiner guten alten Stratic. Nach geschätzten 15 Minuten konnte ich die Schöne sicher keschern. Bin Stolz wie Oscar!!! Meine erste Ü70....

P.S.: Hätte gerne noch ein Foto eingestellt, bekomm die Bilder aber leider nicht vom Handy auf´n PC.


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: fr. 26.03. und sa. 27.03
Wo: steilküste ab kiekut/ecktown
Wer: Ich, kumpel und am sa. noch ca. 25 - 30 andere ( man kam sich vor wie am forellensee 
Wind:fr. morgens nix, mittags zunehmen von der seite; sa. ne gute briese ebenfalls seitlich :q
Womit: alles was so da war
Wie Groß: fr. 38 cm, 48 cm (noch braun) 
Warum: weil ich seit 3 jahren endlich mal wieder ne mefo fangen wollte
Wasser: klar, klar, klar... 

mein kumpel hat am fr seine mefo kurz vorm kescher verloren. wäre seine erste gewesen...

nächstes woche gehts für 6 tage nach rerik. da gehts hoffentlich ähnlich weiter. vllt dann auch mal was für die pfanne.


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo,

bin zwar schon länger Mitglied, möchte mich jetzt auch mal "aktiv" beteiligen :vik:

War letzte Woche für 5 Tage bei unseren Dänischen Nachbarn auf der Insel Aeroe. 5 Tage Powerfischen bei schönstem Sonnenschein, voller Hoffnung auf Silber. Aber dann das Fazit: Nullnummer:c, lediglich zwei Anfasser uns ein Nachläuferin der gesamten Zeit. Seit 15 Jahren noch nie dagewesen

Insgesamt wurde auch von anderen Kollegen sehr wenig gefangen, größter (gesehene) Fisch war eine blitzblanke Ü70 mit 3,7 kg. 

Und dann die Fangmeldungen von unserer Küste...

Kann nur besser werden!! 

Martin


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Hallo Leute 
wie z zander schon sagte andre wird was posten #647cm 
und die schönheit hatte 2 tangläufer in magen 
fliege Woolybugger in PINK :vikink geht immer 
Anhang anzeigen 131339

	

		
			
		

		
	
lg andre


----------



## Newflyfisher

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Heute 8-15:30
Wo: Boltenhagener Ecke
Wer: Ich, Locotus und ca. 20 andere Verrückte
Wind: von Mau bis 4 sw
Womit: Hansen...
Wie Groß: 4 Anfasser, 2 Nachläufer, 1 Aussteiger und 1 Granate 72 cm knapp 4 kg:vikMageninhalt 2 Heringe)
Warum: weil der Tripp schon lange geplant war
Wasser: Klar

Die Bisse haben sich bei locotus und mir relativ gleich verteilt.
Leider konnte locotus keinen Biss verwerten. 
Eigentlich ging es ganz gut los. Keine 10 Min. gefischt, Biss, kurzer Drill, einmal sich gezeigt, gewälzt, zum Abschied gewunken und zisch kam der Blinker#q
Danach folgten mehrere Bisse und locotus konnte eine Silberne hinter seinem Fight erblicken. Aber Nö...
Bis Mittag tat sich bei uns nichts mehr. Kurze Stärkung, auf zu runde 2.
Ca. eine halbe Stunde später SUPERGAU. Rutenbruch bei locotus#c

Fast zeitgleich Donnerschlag in meiner Rute und der Tanz begann...

Einfach geil ! Mein 2. Silber und so `ne Granate!(Stripper weiß)


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

*Wann: 29.3 17.00-21.30 Uhr*
*Wo: S.H.#6*
*Wer: Ich und mein Nachbar*
*Wind:Süd-Ost 2*
*Womit: Alles was die Box her gab:c(Blech,Blech+Fliege,Spiro Fliege)*
*Wie Groß: nix#q... aber ein Angler 20m neben mir ne schöne 60er*
*Warum: Weil Ich richtig bock hatte und unbedingt los mußte:vik:*
*Wasser: Leicht trübe:m*


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> war heute zufällig jemand in Boltenhagen/Redewisch unterwegs? Ich wollte morgen nochmal angreifen, aber nur wenn da nicht ne Völkerwanderung stattfindet. Sind ja schließlich Ferien....
> 
> LG Ossi




Joh ich und noch etwa 6 andere Blechwerfer.
Nachdem ich von dem besagten Fang (siehe unten) gehört hatte, ging es voll motiviert ans Werk. Leichte Strömung, Wasser recht klar und steigender Wasserstand. Dazu ein paar Sonnenstrahlen. Eigentlich nicht die schlechtesten Bedingungen.
Ergebnis:
1 Anfasser am Ganzen Tag! 
Tja so ist das eben, den einen Tag läut`s wie verrückt, den nächsten garnicht! |rolleyes  #h


@ Newflyfisher #h,

ein ganz fettes  *Petri*  zu dem Silberbarren. Hatte an der Küste schon davon gehört. #6


----------



## Andy Antitackle

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: 30.03.2010 6-11 Uhr
Wo: Weissenhaus
Wind: Morgens wenig dann auffrischend
Womit: Shimano Technium 3,3m + Shimano Stradic 4000
Köder: Snaps, Stripper, Fight, Spöket + Beifliege
Wasser: Klar
Warum: Weil ich Urlaub hab und auch mal los musste
Fänge:  Fehlanzeige

Fazit: Waren 8 Angler im Wasser und soweit ich sehen konnte wurde nichts gefangen.
Waren bei dem Wind erstaunlich viele mit der Fliegenpeitsche los.

:vik:

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Heute 6:00 - 14:30 Neustädter Bucht
Wind :_ Ja...
Wasser :Zu hoch
Fisch: kein...

Hatte auf den letzten Wurf einen geilen Biss den ich leider nicht verwandeln konnte...
So ist das wenn mann nicht bis zum letzten Wurf konzentriert durchfischt sondern beim vorletzten gedanklich schon aus dem Wasser geht...


Naja, wird wieder besser 

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

mal wieder Fangmeldungen...
Sonntag: 59cm und 41cm, zweitere schwimmt wieder
Wo: Selliner Strand
Womit: Kupfer mit rotem Schwanz

Montag: 52cm
Wo: Gellort
Womit: Kupfer mit rotem Schwanz

Gestern: erstmal nichts und dann holte mich die Arbeit ein...


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

30.03.2010 15 - 19 Uhr Ich und 5 andere in Wittenbeck bei Kühlungsborn. SoO3-4 leichte Welle wechselhaft bewölkt. 2 Stück im Drill verloren sonst noch 2 Bisse. Die anderen konnten 4 Mefos verhaften. 45 bis 55 cm


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Wann: Gestern
Wo: zw.Boltenhagen u Rügen 
Zeit: 10-19uhr
Wind: 2-3 SO
Wasser: Ententeich ,Glasklar ca 3-4 °C
Wetter: bis 15.30Uhr wolkenlos dann bewölkt mit ein paar Tröpfchen
Köder: Snaps 16gr. in rot/schwarz + Springerfl. in grellen Farben
gef. Fische: 6    1x  braun um die 50, 4x um die 40 und ein Ausnahmefisch so  20- 25cm ich dachte erst an nen stattlichen Hering war aber doch ne Mefo. 
Entnommen: 0,0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000   
Außerdem: einen Fisch beim Springen verloren ca 55-60cm und jede Menge Bisse gehabt und eine ganz digge  beim rauben gesehen ü70 
Besonderes: 10-16 uhr 2 Bisse ,15.30 bis 17°° 6Fische gefangen 1 verloren und jede menge Bisse dabei 5 Fische auf die Fliege


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin Leute,

Erstmal ein petri an alle Efolgreichen.

war jetzt 4 Tage in DK fischen.
Ich sach nur blöder Wetterwechsel...
Die Bedingungen waren wirklich nicht so berauschend, das is noch hübsch ausgedrückt.
Irre Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem, saugeiles Essen, geile Leute, Fisch war aber nicht wirklich da.
Es wurden von den insgesamt nur 7 Trutten gefangen, 5 davon von den Teilnehmern, 2 von denen von mir.
Unter anderem kam bei mir diese hübsche Trutte raus.
Ich war mit meinem Kumpel grade am Wasser, er meinte grade zu mir(beim ersten Wurf!) er hätte grade nen Nachläufer gehabt und ca. 5 Sekunden später machte es direkt vor mit Baaaaaaaam!.
War schon geil.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So Männers es geht wiederwas...
Heute 06:00-12:00 mit nem Kumpel
Ich 3x -Silber am Band (42+47) (eine ca 45 verloren) und 2 Dorsche!!!
mein Kumpel 2 xd Silber (ca 35cm +46cm)

EASTCOAST SH


----------



## Jo Black

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

moin moin, letzten tage viele fische  bis 50 auf dunkle fliegen in w haus bzw s dorf , bis auf eine alle mager. Trotzdem spass ohne ende......
wer hat lust, ostermo. auf die insel,abfahrt 10 h ,SE ,Gruss Jo


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Bohne, ich drück dir natürlich auch die Daumen...

Übrigens heute Morgen: 6:00-11:00 Uhr, Eastcoast...
Wind: Mächtig bis Lebensmüde...
Was: 3 x Silber inner Hand, 2 x verloren

52, 48, 44cm, alle Blak, mittlerweile relativ gut im Futter und geile Drills und Hammer bisse 

Hätte eigentlich um 6:45 gehen können, hatte nur noch die beiden verluste nach 6:45...

Gleich gehts los auf die Insel (nein Andre, ich fange dir deine Trutten nicht weg... bei mir gehts nach RÜÜÜÜGEEN )

Greetz


Mirco


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

So ! Jetzt darf ich auch endlich mal was vermelden !

Wann:Heute von 0700 -0915
Wo:BU
Wer:Ich 
Wind: 3er aus SW
Womit:Spro 18g
Wie Groß:Geschätzte 50 cm
Warum: Weil ich endlich mal dran war

Ich bin heute morgen noch einmal kurzentschlossen vor der Arbeit los. Nachdem ich gestern Abend schneider nach hause muste ( wie so viele Tage vorher ). Das Wasser sah in den ersten 20m aus wie Milchkaffee dann nach 20m wurde es wie abgeschnitten Glasklar. Prima dachte ich mir , diese "Kante" wirst du mal schön abfischen ! Die erste Std passierte nix , kein Zupfer kein garnix ! Ich dachte schon na toll mal wieder nix ! Mit einem mal , keine 2 Meter vor mir 2 Forellen am Jagen |bigeyes. Also ein paar mal in die Richtung geworfen ..... nix 

Dann 10 min später wieder Alarm im Wasser 15 Meter vor mir ! Wieder angeschmissen .... nix #q

So ein mist dachte ich und 9 Uhr ist es auch schon . Ich muss gleich los zur Arbeit:v

Also noch einen Letzten Wurf , weit raus .

Ich sah meinen Wobbler schon ca.30 m vor mir einmal die Oberfläche durchbrechen , also noch einmal absacken lassen ( im gedanken war ich schon auf dem Rückweg zum Auto ) mit einmal "RUMS" .

Nach einem kurzem Drill dann 50 cm Ostseesilber sicher im Kescher gelandet :vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Kacke, da pass ich einmal nicht auf...

Naja..

Wann: Heut 6:00-11:00
Wo:Eastcoast
Wer:Icke alleene wa...
Wind: von fast unfischbar bis Lebensmüde
Womit: Falkfish Kingtrout 18gr
Wie Groß: 52,48,44
Warum: Langeweile, fahre erst gegen 17:00 nach Rügen... #c


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

*Wann: *Heute 15.00-15.50
* Wo: *Ostmole Warnemünde
* Wer: *Ich Allein
* Wind: *zügig aus West
* Womit: *60gr. Effzett Blinker
* Wie Groß: *65, 73, 56, 86, ca. 30, ca. 40
* Warum: *Weils mir Heut Morgen am kleinen Zeh gejuckt hat und Ferien sind.

Der Tag Heute war echt der Hammer!:vik:
Auch wenn alle meinen, dass die Zeit der Massenfänge wohl vorbei ist, habe ich Heute wohl das krasse Gegenteil bewiesen.
Ich bin Heute Nachmittag angekommen und hab erstmal oben am Molenkopf geluschert... mhhh ganz ordentlich Betrieb Heute. Naja ich will ja Silber.
Desshalb stand ich auch  schon wenige Minuten später mit meiner Watbüx. 
Beim ersten wurf hatte ich noch einen Gno in 28gr in Orange-Glitter-Grün am Band. Allerdings bekam ich ledigtlich 4 Anfasser beim Einholen, keinen einzigen Biss. Heute war also nicht der große Tag von natürlichen Ködern. Instigtiv stellte ich auf den Guten alten Effzett in 60gr um. Aufgrund der starken Druckwelle hatte er mir schon in der Vergangenheit gute Erfolge beschert.
Und was ist passiert?!
-Bam!, Bam!, Bam! Ein Biss nach dem Anderen und ich kam kaum mit dem Abhaken hinterher.|bigeyes
Innerhalb von 20 Minuten 4 maßige Mefos. Darunter 4 Mal neuer PB und noch einige Untermaßige.
Leider beendete eine auslaufende Fähre und die mit ihr verbundenen Wellen meinen Angeltag. 
Diesen Tag werde ich nie vergessen. Und die Molenforellen haben mich definitiv nicht das letzte Mal gesehen...
Hoffentlich steht Morgen an meinem neuen Lieblingsplatz nich alles voll mit Anglern |krach:


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Von Stefan08 da er momentan kein internet hat

*Wann: 1.4 13.00-18.00*
*Wo: S.H*
*Womit: Fliege*
*Was: 43er 46er 48er auf Fliege*
*sein Vater ne 65er auf Blech*
*Warum: Weil sie bock hatten*

*Alle Mefo´s hatten Borstenwürmer im magen...*


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 10-15°° 
Wo: da wo ich immer bin
Womit: bebleiter Snaps 28gr rot/schwarz+ Springerfl
Was: eine um die 40 schwimmt wieder und 2Fische im Drill verloren 
Wetter : alles dabei von Sonne bis schneefall ,Wind 4-5 aus Sw drehend auf W  trübe Suppe bis auf 40-50m ,zunehmender Krautgang 
Warum:Weil ich Zeit dafür hatte


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge März 2010*

Moin moin und *Petri an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 30.03.10 - 7:00 bis 15:00
Wo: OH 
Wer: Auge & Ich 
Wind: 3-4 aus WSW abflauend
Womit: Snap + Gno. 20g
Was & Wie Groß: Auge; 1x volles Laichkleid ü. 65 cm
                        Ich; 1 x angefärbt ü. 55 und
                               2 x Silber ca. 45 cm (alle in Freiheit)
Warum: Weil ich Urlaub habe :g

Leide nix zum Fotografieren dabei gehabt #q

1. Stelle 2 x Nachläufer - Wind ablandig - Wasser klar
2. Stelle nix - schräg ablandig - klar
3. Stelle endlich Fisch - schräg auflandig - angetrübt

Kurioses am Rande, wir haben einen Adler beobachtet, der aus ca. 50 Meret höhe, einen blanken auf Minimum 3 kg geschätzten Fisch, fallen ließ. Der Vogel hat keine Anstanden gemacht noch mals nach der Beute zu suchen, war wohl zu schwer ;+
Sah echt spektakulär aus und hat mächtig gespritzt |bigeyes 


MfG, troutmaster69


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

*Wann: *Heute 6Uhr-17Uhr
* Wo: *Fehmarn Nord&Ostküste
* Wer: *Shez und Ich
* Wind: *3-4 Bft aus Süd
* Womit: *Blech und Springerfliege
* Wie Groß: *eine 42er von Shez(seine erste!!!),bei mir nix
* Warum: *Weil es schockt !!!:g

Ein paar Bisse hatten wir noch,aber leider sind sie nicht hängen geblieben...


Anhang anzeigen 131762


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 6°° - 9°°
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich und 6 -8 andere
Wind: 3-4 Ost
Womit: alles was die Blechdose hergab
Wie Groß: --------
Warum: weil ich vor lauter Möbel aufbauen mal frische Luft brauchte!!!

Kein Biss...nüschts:v


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 12-20uhr
Wer: meine Freundin und ich
Wo: da wo ich immer bin
Wetter: SO 3-4 wolkenlos abends bewölkt
Köder: Snap rot/schwarz 15gr
Was: Silberbarren 66cm ca.3,5 kg .der einzige Biss den ganzen Tag und dannweil meine Freundin schon drängelte son  auf dem weg zum Auto halbherzig hingeschlenzter Wurf sollte der letzte sein:m:m:m
Warum: weil ich gestern mit ihr im Garten war und  dafür heute mit ihr angeln fahren durfte


----------



## Patty

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Freitag 02.04.  6.30 - 11.30
Wo: Mein Lieblingsstrand
Wer: Ich und 10-12 andere
Wind: zuerst max 2 S, später 3-4 SW
Womit: Gno rot/schwarz 20g; Springerfliege
Wie Groß: ca42 (schwimmt wieder) 45 (durfte mit) 
Warum: weil ich Bock hatte, das Wetter affengeil war und     ich Urlaub hatte!!!

Das war wieder mal so ein Tag....
Am Wasser angekommen, viele bekannte Gesichter getroffen, traumhafter Sonnenaufgang, bischen nett geklönt|bla:, alles Wunderbar.#6 Gegen 08.30 Uhr Biss, ca.42 cm, im Wasser abgehakt. Kurze Zeit später erneut Biss, Abendessen gesichert. Bis dahin alles Wunderbar.
Gegen 09.30 Uhr kommt dieser blöde Nebenerwerbsfischer (wer den Strand kennt, weiß von wem ich Rede) und ballert keine 100 m vom Ufer vier Stellnetze ins Wasser, auf eine geschätzte Länge von 2 km!:v 
So gegen 10.30 Uhr kamen dann zwei Angler, gleich rein ins Wasser, zweiter Wurf, Gröni (aus ca 50m Entfernung geschätzte 38cm), der Typ raus aus dem Wasser, Knüppel auf den Kopf und hab in die Plastiktüte mit dem Fisch. :vKeine 10 Minuten später das selbe Spiel noch einmal (die war aber wohl ganz knapp maßig). War echt kurz davor den Typen mal zur Rede zu stellen...|krach:

Bin dann 500 Meter weiter gelaufen, hab noch ein paar Würfe gemacht und dann abgehauen.

Petri Patty


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin und *PETRI an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 04.04.10 7:3-12:00
Wo: Mein neuer Lieblingsstrand :k
Wer: mein Bruder und Ich
Wind: 3 aus Ost später 2 aus Süd
Womit: Snap gelb/schwarz 20g + Springerfliege (Garnele)
Wie Groß: 2 x ca. 45 gefärbt (schwimmen wieder)
Warum: weil ich mit meinem Bruder verabredet habe, dass er seine 1. Trutte fängt - Auftrag erfüllt #6

Wir waren kaum am Platz angekommen und wateten mit vollem Elan ins Wasser da bekam ich nach dem gefühlten 10 Wurf ein hammer Biss, Rute bis ins Handteil gebogen 2-3 mal den Kopf geschüttelt, wech |splat: wat solls, dass nächste mal :g
War trotzdem ein schöner Tag mit gutem Wetter etwas zu hohen Wellen aber auch regelmäßigen Kontakt zum Fisch 


Frohe Ostern, troutmaster69


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 02.04. von 06:30-10:30 Uhr 
und 03.04. von 10-15 Uhr
Wo: irgendwo auf Rügen (am besten Strand der Welt)
Wer: ich allein... (und noch min 20-25 andere Angler)
Wind: 3-5 aus Ost/Nord-Ost
Womit: Spöket...
Wie groß: leider nix
Warum: weil ich mal abschalten musste, ein Naturerlebnis haben wollte und es mir verdient habe...

... hatte lediglich 2-3 leichte Anfasser, aber mehr wollten die Trutten dann doch nicht... hörte nur das am Donnerstag einer eine 74er gefangen hat und gestern hatte jemand eine 50er rausgeholt... aber alles in allem ist das Wasser echt noch zu kalt (3 Grad) und es wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern bis es richtig losgeht... 

es war trotz alledem ein wunderschönes Erlebniss und ich habe wieder Energie für den Alltag getankt...:vik:


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: heute 13.30 - 16.30
Wo: Eckernförde
Wer: Ich und 2 aus meiner Jugendgruppe
Womit: Streamer (grün/schwarz)
Was: 49 
Warum: Weil meine Jungs gestern 41 und 63 vorgelegt haben

Allen Anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri Heil!#h


----------



## lachenderhecht707

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

#hhallo u petri aus kassel
wenn ich eure berichte von der deutschen küste lese, kann man 
neidisch werden|uhoh: zwei angelfreunde u ich waren bis heute, eine woche auf nord-langeland (da war dieses jahr der hund verfroren).
  5 Tage mit vollen programm gefischt (fliege,sbir,wobbl,blinker)
auf langeland war noch bis vor 14 tage dicke schnee- u. eisschollen.
Insgesamt 6 nachläufer, 2 aussteiger,4 mefos gefangen .
Dieter lag mit einen absteiger von 52 cm vorn , Ernst folgte 44 cm
u dann kam ich mit meinen granaten 43 u 41 cm,alle fischchen bis auf die 52 wurden mit einem küsschen zurück gesetzt.
aber so ist das schicksal der binnenlandfischer,damit muß man leben.aber nichts zum trotz(in 14 tagen wird die mefo für 2 wochen wieder auf langeland nachgestellt:vik:
langeland ist meine lieblings-insel ;+ aber was traveangler schreibt mit untermaßigen fischen habe ich schon öfter in DK
beobachtet ( auch letzte woche , mefo geschätzte 38 cm )
aber das müßen DIE SPORTFISCHER mit sich u ihren GEWISSEN
aus machen .
petri martin


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

hallo leute 
wann :donnerstag ,freitag ,samstag ,sonntag |bigeyes
eine kleine verloren 2 nachläufer :gsonst nix 
nicht ein fisch in 4 tagen ich könnte kotzen :v
warum keine ahnung liegt es an der hochzeit von den borstenwürmer 
wer weiß 
300angler auf der insel 299 leute schneider 
morgen gehts weiter :vik:lg andre 
ich hab trotzdem bock :g


----------



## Spaltkarpfen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin,

Wann: Heute, zwischen 7:30 und 10:30
Wo:OH, Shangri Lah
Wer:Ich nur
Wind:Von hinten
Womit:Wooly Bugger, gr. 6, hellbraun
Wie groß:1 X ca. 40 und verpilzt und einmal ca. 50 in braun, aber topfit.
Warum: Beide Fische haben ufernah im Flachwasser rumgeturnt und haben Fischlarven aufgesammelt, konnte man direkt anwerfen und wollten auch.


----------



## tuscha108

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Datum: 04.04
Angelzeit: 17:00-18:30
Fangzeit: 18:15
Ort/Fangplatz: Sierksdorf
Angelmethode: Blinker
Köder: Snaps wie immer 
Wassertiefe: 3m
Gewässergrund: misch
Sicht (Wasser): Trübe
Anzahl: 1
Länge: 41cm
Sonstiges: Meine erste Mefo in diesem Jahr hat mal wieder spaß gemacht :vik:


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin und *PETRI an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 05.04.10 7:30-12:00
Wo: Mein 3. neuer Lieblingsstrand :k wasser klar
Wer: Troutbenni und Ich
Wind: 2-3 aus West
Womit: Skaersilden silber/blau 14g
Wie Groß: locker ü 60cm gefärbt (schwimmt wieder)
Warum: weil wir nicht aufgehört haben nach guten Bedingugen zu suchen 


1.+2. Stelle Nix - Wind schräg ablandig - Wasser glasklar
3. Stelle letztendlich Fisch - schräg auflandig - klar

Nach kurz wieder aufflammender Motivation (kleiner Nachläufer) hatte ich schon mit dem Angeltag abgeschlossen, watete rückwärts aus dem Wasser und kurbelte zügig als ich einen schnellen Schatten hinter meinem Blinker erkannte. Keine 2 m vor mir ließ ich den Blinker absacken und BUMS, saß das Ding :vik: trotz schlanker Figur leistete die Forelle einen tollen Fight #r











Gruß, troutmaster69


----------



## Shez

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Dickes Petri alle "Vorfängern"#6#6

Wann: 05.04.10 7:0-12:00
Wo: Ostsee
Wer: Me myself and I
Wind: 3 zeitweise 4 aus West
Womit: Snaps rot/schw. 20g. und Fliege / Pink
Wie Groß:43,46 beide braun /released
Warum: Weil ich derzeit jeden tag 24 Stunden am wasser sein könnte
Wasser: klar bis leicht trüb aber wellig

War nen ungemütlicher Tag, Wathose hat 2 lecks die es noch zu finden galt. War damit 4 mal am Wasser, villeicht kann ich sie ja noch umtauschen.

Gruß Shez


----------



## reenscher1

wann: 02.04.2010 7.36 Uhr
wo: östlich Warnemünde
wind: 2 ablandig
Wasser: klar und kalt
was: erst gar nichts und dann 75 cm und 4,65 kg
warum: weil ich infiziert bin nach meinen vor 14 Tagen gefangenen ersten beiden mefos( 48 und 55 cm)

PS. ich glaub meinen Schrei hat man bis Rostock gehört


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 05.04. 08:30 - 18:00
Wo: Wismarer Bucht, Spinnfischen vom Boot, Tiefe 1,5 - 4 m
Wer: elbtwister (Jörg #h) und ich 
Wind: erst 4 bf aus W, später abnehmend bis auf 2 bf W
Womit: 1x Spingerfliege, 5x Snaps rot/schwarz 25 gr.
Wie Groß: 1x 46 cm, 5x untermaßig
Warum: Weil der 05.04. "eigentlich" unser BIG  MAMA - TAG ist :q #6

Die Springerfliege ist ein "laienhafter" Selbstversuch. :q #6


----------



## mauan

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 05.04. 08:30 - 12:00
Wo: Wohlenberg, Spinnfischen 
Wer: ich 
Wind: erst 3 bf aus W, später abnehmend bis auf 2 bf W
Womit: Snaps rot/schwarz 25 gr. mit Fliege am Seitenarm
Wie: schneider
Warum: kein Wind, glasklares Wasser, seit 14 Tagen soll es dort totenstill sein

sagten mir die Einheimischen, nachdem ich über drei stunden im eiskalten Wasser gestanden habe.... :c


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 05.04. 16:30 - 20:00
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht 
Wer: ich + Arbeitskollege
Wind: erst 3 bf aus W, später abnehmend bis auf 2 bf W ab 19 Uhr spiegelglatt
Womit: Blech
Wie groß: -----------
Warum: es muss ja irgenwann mal wieder klappen


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 06.04. 16:30 - 18:30
Wo: süßwasserverseuchte Bucht westlich von HWI 
Wer: ich
Wind: so gut wie nix aus SO
Womit: Blech
Wie groß: -----------
Warum: es muss ja irgenwann mal wieder klappen, so schnell geb ich ja nicht auf.....:vik:


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 06.04. 15:00 - 20:30
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: ich (und noch ca. 10 andere)
Wind: so gut wie nix aus SW-W
Womit: Blech/Fliege
Wie groß: keine Forelle/1 Dorsch 42 cm 
Warum: weil Ostermontag Tradition ist #6

Zunächst nach längerem Fußmarsch komplette Blechköderbox durchprobiert. Einen Anfasser auf kupfernen Snaps. Hat sich aber nach 3 Mal kopfschütteln wieder verabschiedet. In der Dämmerung dann kein Wind und überall an der Oberfläche Fisch. Trotz anwerfen und Springerfliege nix |gr: Dann kamen die immer dichter. Also Fusselpeitsche raus (war schon 2 Jahre eingestaubt). Na ja, werfen ist immer noch nicht meine Stärke, aber nach einigen Übungen kamen dann doch ca 20 m zusammen #d. Und dann Biß. Anhieb zu langsam, weg :r Weiter probiert. Wieder Biß... und sitzt.
Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich dann meinen *ersten maßigen Fisch mit der Fliegengerte* verhaften :vik::vik::vik:

Bilder sind leider nicht so doll, wie immer waren die Batterien der Kamera leer und nur das Handy funktionstüchtig.


----------



## KugelBlitz

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Hi
Habe am Montag Abend auch endlich mal ne ordentliche Trutte fangen können.
Gute 6 Pfund verteilt auf 64cm pures Silber!#6
Köder war nen R/S Gnos in 20 Gramm den ich, weil auf Dorsch aus, über den Grund gejiggt habe.

Wassertiefe betrug in Wurfweite ca 4m in und gebissen hat sie wie nen Zander der den absinkenden Köder Volley nimmt!
War nen geiler Drill mit 2 ordentlichen Sprüngen und mehreren kräftigen Fluchten.
Da der Drilling in den Kiemen hing und der Fisch stark blutete war klar das ich sie mitnehmen musste.

Haben auch schon die ersten Sandaale(hatte meine Mefo auch im Magen) und massen von Seeringlern beobachten können.

Gruss Tobi und dickes Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: vom 1.4. bis 5.4.
Wo: Fehmarnsund/Westermakelsdorf/Wallnau/Katharinenhof
Wie: alles Blech was in der Box war
Was:niiiiiix #q


Hab jeden Tag mindestens 4 Stunden am Wasser verbracht, zu jeder Tageszeit! Hab nur eine Mefo aus der Entfernung bei einem anderen Angler gesehen die etwa 50 cm hatte aber wegen Magersucht wieder schwimmt:c
Wurde aber allgemein wenig gefangen, selbst der Inselguru Otto Gneist musste am Sonntag vom Katharinenhof ohne Fisch die Heimfahrt antreten |supergri
Man munkelte aber was von einer 90er in Flügge... ob wohl was dran ist???
Naja, ich fahre am 16. nach Fühnen mit 4 Mann und ohne Freundin  dann wird endlich ohne Hindernisse geangelt:vik:... da muß doch was gehen!!!

War zufällig jemand kürzlich da???

Petri an alle Silberjäger, Gruß Carsten


----------



## Aalthorsten

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 06.04. 15:30 - 19:30
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Wer: ich 
Wind: so gut wie nix aus SW-W
Womit: Blech
Wie groß: Forelle 38cm im Wachstum und schwimmt wieder
Warum: weil Gestern so ein schöner Tag war


----------



## stichi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute.6.30-9.00Uhr
Wo: An meinem Lieblingsstrand
Wer: Ich
Wind: SO3
Wasser:Klar
Womit: DK Filur rot/schwarz
Wie Groß: 51cm 
Warum: Weil ich nach 2 Schneidertagen wieder dran war.

Biss erfolgte gegen 7.30Uhr nach einem Spinnstop.
Konnte Sie nach einigen sehenswerten Sprüngen sicher 
Keschern.


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute.1900-2100
Wo: BU
Wer: Ich + Jörg
Wind: SO3
Wasser:Klar
Womit:Stripper SW/RO +Borstenwurm als Springerfliege
Wie Groß: 4 Dorsche 

Fast alle Dorsche bissen auf die Springerfliege . Jörg war scon früher da und hatte noch 3 Mefos im Drill konnte aber leider keine landen !

Dann noch folgendes !

Moin Leute ,

ich habe heute am Parkplatz am Brodtener Ufer einen Watkescher gefunden ! Wer also morgen seinen Kescher sucht sollte mich mal kurz per PN anschreiben #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2894516#post2894516


Könnt Ihr ja mal an eure Freunde weitergeben !


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin,

@stichi, schöner Fisch - *PETRI*

Ich habe da noch einige Bilder vom 04.04.
Mein stolzer Bruder mit seiner 1. Trutte und meine mit einer Verletzung die ganz nach dem Vogel des Jahres aussieht 



















Ich könnte schon wieder los #:


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Heute war an meinem Heimstrand auch alles voll  mit Schwärmen von Sandaalen und Seenadeln gebissen haben sie trotzdem.
Wann: Heute 6.00-19.30
Wer: ich
Wo: da wo immer
Köder: Gno 15gr Kupfer/orange 
Was: gefangen 3x 2x40-45cm(schwimmen wieder) 1x54 (gerade filetiert) 5 Fische im Drill verloren einer davon ca 60-70  nach 10min Drill 2m vorm Kescher:c:c:cheute war irgendwie der Wurm drin#qschrecklich wenn du drei Fische nacheinander verlierst gut das ich weit und breit alleine am Stand war das hätte wohl kein Kind hören dürfen.
Aber sie beissen noch auch wenn die Bedingungen schwieriger werden ,auffällig heute nicht ein Biss auf die Springerfliege.
Warum: brauch ich hier keinem erklären ich hatte Zeit


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Hallo Mefogemeinde,

nachdem meine Angelausflüge am Karfreitag (1x Untermaß und 1 Nachläufer) und Samstag (nix) hauptsächlich der Erholung dienten, war heute wieder genug auf dem Wurfzähler um etwas "abzuheben".

Wann: 07.04.10 11:30-18:30 Uhr
Wo: Meckl. Bucht, offene Küste
Wer: Ich + Schwiegervadder
Wind: SO 3-4
Wasser: klar
Womit: Thor blau silber
Wie Groß: 52 cm

@reemscher1: Dicker Fisch, Dickes Petri :vik:
@ Mefohunter: mal wieder ein schöner Bericht Rolf #6
@alle Fänger: Petri allerseits :q
@alle anderen: weiterangeln #h

Auf den Sandbänken sind ordentlich Tobse unterwegs. Ringler habe ich keine gesehen.


----------



## Drillsüchtig

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

War am Osterwochenende in der Flensburger Förde unterwegs!

Wann:03.04. + 05.04
Wo: nähe von Glücksburg
Wasser: superklar
Womit: Spöket
Wind: seitlich/auflandig aus NW
Wie Groß: 55 und 60cm

Die 60er hatte einen Fischbandwurm!

Ansonsten waren in den Mägen nur Garnelen!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Mouin,

nach unserer Rügentour mit Boot (1x 83´er Lachs, 76´er, 72ér und 61ér MeFo...) nun endlich wieder an der Lüste gewesen:
Heute
7:30-13:00
kein Wind, keine Welle
Köder Falkfish Kingtrout 18gr Gold-Pink
Was: ich nix (hatte beim ca 10 Wurf nen Hammerbiss, leider verpennt da ich gedanklich noch gar nicht so weit war...)
Mein Kumpel eine 44ér mitgenommen und eine ca 50-55cm vorm Kescher verloren...
Fische buckelten im Flachwasser und wurden angeworfen, NIX...
Fische kamen aus dem Tiefen bereich wo keine Aktion war...

Greetz

Mirco

PS: Mageninhalt: Garnelen und Würmer...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

N'abend und Petri an alle Fänger !

Kasimir und ich waren heute auch an der Küste...

Wer: Kasimir Karausche und Ich 
Wann: 8.4.10 6-15Uhr
Wo: Ostsee
Wind: bis 14Uhr30 nicht vorhanden
Wetter: bis 14Uhr30 sonnig und sehr angenehm
Womit: gefangen wurde auf oliv/silbernen 25g Snaps
Was: eine 58er von Kasmir,sonst nix
Warum:weils sein musste


Falls jetzt irgendwer rumm meckert,dass der Fisch ja wenig dünn aussieht...
Der hat so komisch gebissen,dass der Drilling das eine Auge völlig zerfetzt hat,den hätte man ey nicht mehr reinen Gewissens zurück setzen können und eigentlich fanden wir ihn auch keinesfalls zu dünn und silberblank war er auch!:g

Ein paar Anfasser hatten wir auch noch und Kasimir hat noch ne Lüdde im Drill verloren.

So hier noch 2 Pics...

Anhang anzeigen 132259


Anhang anzeigen 132260


Dickes Petri nochmal an den Kasimir,dass war seine erste seit Herbst 2008...


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 16.30 - 18.30
Wo: Wohlenberger Wiek
Wer: Ich und mein BB
Wind: nö hab nix gemerkt
Womit: Falkfish Thor 18g R/S ; Hansen Fight blau/Glitter 21g
Wie Groß: ---------- 
Warum: weil ich in dieser verdammten Bucht auch mal nen Fisch fangen will....:r

Für 2 Minuten konnte man Oberflächenaktivitäten beobachten aber die verschwanden genauso schnell wie sie gekommen sind.....Sichtweite unter Wasser schätze ich mal auf 4 - 5 Meter....War fast wie in der Südsee heute, aber als ich den Kneifer in den Füßen bekam, wusste ich wieder wo ich bin......


----------



## DJSchossi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 6:30-10:45
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Wind: Sehr wenig
Womit: Blech und fliege
Wie Groß: ---------- 
Warum: weil ich frei hatte und gehofft habe beim 5. anlauf endlich mal ne Trutte zubekommen aber hat wieder nicht geklappt!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin,

Heute 4:44 bis ca 10:00
Eastcoast
Wind: West 2-3
In den ersten 1-1,5 Stunden ca 15 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 45cm...
Die stürzten sich auf alles was sich bewegte und spuckten meine Wathose voll mit Tobsen...
Hatte allein 3x ne Doublette auf Blech und Fliege...
Leider kein Silber am Start, hatte ein zwei anstubser aber keine richtigen Bisse...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## stichi

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann:Heute 16.30-19.00 Uhr
Wo:Natürlich an meinem Lieblingsstrand
Wer: Ich und Mike
Wind:W-NW 3-4
Womit: Filur 21g rot/schwarz
Wie Groß:59cm

Wasser war trübe max.1m Sichtweite.Vielleicht 50m neben
mir konnte ein Kollege eine 73er verhaften.Mike bekam dann 
später auch noch seinen Fisch.Hatte ihn sich auch verdient,
da er schon 3 Tage Schneider blieb.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 13.00 - 17.00
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: NW 4-5
Womit: Blech
Wie Groß: -----------
Warum: weil ich Zeit hatte....So langsam gewöhn ich mich an das Schneider-Dasein.#q

hab mich noch kurz mit jemandem unterhalten der von Wohlenberg kam, da soll auch tote Hose gewesen sein....

Wo habt ihr die Mefo`s versteckt? ich hab Hunger!!!!!!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 10.04.10, 13-15h
Wo: OH
Wer: Schutenpiet und icke
Wie groß: 62 er

Waren heute mit den Jaks auf der Ostsee unterwegs und konnten ganz gut Dorsch und Platte erwischen.

Entschloss mich dann mal kurzer Hand an die 2te Rute nen Gummifisch zu montieren, da die Dorsche ganz gut liefen. Naja, ersten Wurf und ein leichtes zuppeln in der Spitze...Dorsch.... Anhieb saß und nach 6-7 Kurbelumdrehungen sah man dann doch keinen Dorsch der aus dem Wasser sprang sondern eine Mefo.:m  Nun gut, warum eigtl. nicht auf Gummifisch, der im Maulwinkel saß. :vik:

Nach nem schönen fight lag sie dann endlich auf dem Schoß, 62 cm groß und schöööön blank 

Man muss sagen, dass es ein schöner "Zufallfisch" ist und ich denke, es kommt nicht alle Tage vor, dass man mit nem Gummi ne Mefo fängt ---- ungewollt natürlich---


----------



## Spaltkarpfen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann:Gestern, Abenddämmerung
Wo:OH, Shangri Lah
Wer:Ich
Wind: von links, NO 4
Womit:Toby Fliege, dunkelgrün
Wie Groß:42 cm, braun und topfit, 2 weitere Bisse verpennt
Warum: Durchangeln bis zum großen Fisch!


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 11.04.10  7.00 - 11.00 uhr
Wo: DK / Als
Wer: Kaizr und Ich 
Wind:NNO ca 2 windstärken 
Womit: Fliege 
Wie Groß: ???  1x nachläufer und 1x kurzer kontakt
Warum: weils einfach nur geil ist und ich Urlaub habe.


So mal wieder ne glatte nullnummer hingelegt 1x fisch gesehen und 1x kurz in der Rute gespürt, habs aber trotzdem verbockt   naja hab die ganze woche noch zeit Irgendwann muss ja was gehen.

Auf jedenfall wurde ich heute schonmal bestätigt nichts falsch zu machen, kontakt war ja da... 

Allen Fängern ein schönes Petri...


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 13.00 - 15.30
Wo: Wohlenberger Wiek
Wer: Ich
Wind: NO 4 böig
Womit: Falkfish Thor 22g
Wie Groß: ca.40 cm (RELEASED)
Warum: hab heute Nacht von nem Monster von Mefo geträumt. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass das Monster so ein Zwerg is....Der Bann ist aber jedenfalls gebrochen! Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald angenehmer!!!!!


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin und *Perti an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 11.04.10 7:00-12:00
Wo: Mein 2. alter Lieblingsstrand :k Wasser getrübt
Wer: mein Bruder und Ich
Wind: 3-4 aus NO
Womit: Snaps o. schlanker Wobbler + Beifänger
Wie Groß: 5 x self releast 
Warum: weil Brudertag war 

Kaum am Strand angekommen habe ich mich schon etwas gewundert, kein Mensch in Sicht |kopfkrat na ja, dachte ich mir, hat wohl keiner Bock auf Wind aus NO 

Nach kurzem Fußmarsch, rein ins Wasser und ab mit den "Raketen". 5. Wurf, 2. Umdrehung = Kontakt, 3. U. wieder Kontakt eine schnelle U. harter Biss...sitzt das Ding (auf Springer). Kurz an der Oberfläche gewälzt wech :c
Dann war mein Bruder dran, Fisch an der Oberfläche gesehen, angeworfen...Biss. Nach kurzem Drill 1m vorm Kescher gesprungen, AB! :c 1/2 Std. später wieder Fisch im Drill bei Christo aber auch der befreite sich (1 x Wobbler, 1 x Blinker). :c
Nach einigen Platzwechseln, Käffchen und einigen Anfassern, werfe ich meinen Blinker Richtung Strömungskante, kurz absacken lassen, ankurbeln... hängt, für einen kurzen Augenblick dachte ich im Tang aber dann spürte ich 3 kraftvolle, langgezogene Kopfstöße "PENG" wieder ab #q der Büffel hat sich mit meiner Springerfliege (Garnele) am Fluoro.-Vorfach (0,26er STROFT FC1 -6,4kg) verabschiedet, Glatter Schnurbruch :c:c:c 
2 Würfe davor hatte ich meine Bremse 2 Klicks straffer gestellt #q#q#q
Hab dann noch zum krönenden Abschluss noch eine Forelle kurz vorm Parkplatz, dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche gehakt aber irgendwie wollte die auch nicht mit kommen und schüttelte den Blinker ab... *FEIERABEND!!!*

Es war trotzdem ein schöner Tag der ein Unvergesslicher hätte werden können 

Übrigens kam bis zum Mittag  kein weiterer Angler dazu #c


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 7. April
Wo: Flachwasser unter der Möwenjagd in OH
Wer: Only icke
Köder: Rostfarbe mir Roststellen (der hat echt viel Erfahrung)

Anm.: Vollgefressen (der Fisch, nicht ich), schwacher Kampf (eigentlich konnte der nix mehr runterwürgen, warum hat er nur gebissen ?).

Ziel: Räucherofen...


----------



## Kasimir Karausche

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

00 Schneider!

Wann: 10.04. 6.00 - 13.00
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Onkel+ich
Wind: N0 2-3
Womit: Blech + Fliege
Wie Groß: /
Warum: wollte meer!

Insg. 2 kurzer Anfasser am Morgen, sonst rein gaaaar nichts! 
Keine Bewegung im Wasser und extrem wenig Futter (nur ein kleiner Tobi Schwarm) Uns haben ca. 100m gefehlt um Fisch zu fangen. Die Jungs im Belly Boot/Kanu hatten zumindest diverse kleine Dorsche + 1x Silber


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute, 8:00 - 10:30 Uhr 
Wo: Bornholm
Wer:Ich
Wind: NW 2
Womit: Salty 12g
Wie Groß: 68cm, 2 weitere gute Fische sind nach kurzem wälzen an der Oberfläche entwischt .


----------



## mullet64

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

So, zurück vom Frühjahrs-Mefo-Urlaub auf Als:

Wann: Freitag - Montag
Wo: Südals
Wer: mein Kumpel, sein Bruder, meine Frau & ich
Wind: Fr W3, ab Sa eher N-NO2
Womit: alles aus Blech/Federn, was die Boxen hergegeben haben; mit Spinnrute, Fliegenpeitsche und Sbiru
Erfolg: bei den anderen Null (auch keine Bisse/Nachläufer); bei mir 3 untermassige (ca. zw. 35 und 42cm) und eine gefärbte 48er. Ansonsten auch keinerlei Bisse.

Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Wetter war herrlich (zumindest für die Angler & die Fotos). Die Fische fanden die Nachtkälte wohl eher weniger animierend. Nach den Erzählungen der anderen Angler, die wir getroffen haben, sah es überall recht schlecht aus.
Trotzdem ist der Urlaub nächstes Jahr schon wieder fest eingeplant.


----------



## Sachsen-Tim

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Dann will ich mal meinen allerersten Meerforellenversuch schildern |kopfkrat. 
Kurzurlaub mit Familie in Rerik - aus Spass mal die Spinnangel mitgenommen. Im Wattwurm (Rerik) ne Tageskarte fürn nächsten Tag erstanden und der Frau gleich Brötchen fürs Frühstück am nächsten Tag versprochen |bla:.

Also am 09.04. gegen 5:30 raus, 2 km nach Meschendorf gefahren, gegen 6:00 am Strand, 5. Wurf und |rolleyes upss da is was drann. 

Details:
Wann: 09.04 6:00-7:30 effektives Angeln
Wo:Meschendorf
Wer:na ja nur meine Wenigkeit
Wind: 2, südwest
Womit: Falkfish 18gr kupferfarben
Wie Groß: 55 cm
Warum: mein allererster Versuch auf MeFO (ich wollts nur mal probieren)

Fazit: Die Brötchen rochen auf unerklärliche Weise nach Fisch |supergri.


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin Moin!

Wo: Kieler Förde
Wann: heute 06:00-07:30 Uhr
Womit: Wooly Bugger braun/lila
Wasser: 6 Grad
Wind: nicht da
Was: 2 mal untermaßig

Wie die letzten Tage auch waren etliche Fische zu sehen aber kaum einer wollte mit. Habe bestimmt 15 mal Fische an der Oberfläche gesehen und dann angeworfen. Bis auf 2 lütte ging aber nichts.

Dafür habe ich einen Menschenschädel am Strand gefunden, das kommt ja auch nicht alle Tage vor.
Unsere Dorfsheriffs waren ganz aufgeregt. CSI Heikendorf!!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Stipfel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin!

Wo: Kühlungsborn
Wann: heute 19.30 - 21.30h
Womit: falkfish witch
Wind: kaum
Was: 1 prächtig genährte 48er, 6 schöne Dorsche 

War ein echt toller Abend mit geilem Sonnenuntergang ( war sehr sehr rot vll. wegen diesem Vulkan ausbruch) !

schöne grüße Stipfel


----------



## Kescherdriller

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin zusammen#h 
Wann: Gestern
Wo:Staberhuk(Fehmarn)
Wind: leicht NO,eher Ententeich(bis auf Bugwellen)
Köder:Blech ohne Ende
Uhrzeit:6.30h-10.30h
Produkt:nüscht(nicht mal eine steigen gesehen):c
Fazit: Es war ein toller Tag,Sonne,kalte feut und E.. und viel 
Spaß!! 
Nebenbei auch einen sehr netten Mefo-Kollegen Namens Karsten(aus Hannover) kennen gelernt!!

LG und TL,
Olli


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute Morgen um 6-8:30
Wo: Alter Schwedeneck
Wind: Erst wenig, dann heftig aus West
Köder: Christoph Grün-Weiss 15g
Wat: 1 x 48cm , 1 x 47cm , 1 x Nachläufer


Tach,

Heute Morgen um 5 ging bei mir mal wieder der Wecker (also 2 Stunden später als bei Andre :q) und riss mich aus tiefsten Träumen. Aber nicht die Arbeit, nein, die Jagd auf die sagenumwobenen Meeresforellen stand auf dem Programm.
So fiel mir das Aufstehen leicht, und pünktlich vor Sonnenaufgang stand ich am Wasser. Hier erstmal ordentlich Strecke gemacht und nach 2 Stunden ohne Kontakt schon so halb resigniert das Kupferblech gegen etwas grün-weisses eingetauscht, da ich aufgrund des niedrigen Wasserstandes zu 70% über Sand fischte.

Das sollte die richtige Entscheidung sein.
Nach einer Viertlestunde ein ordentlicher Knall, dann Kopfschütteln und ein Torpedo schraubt sich in die Morgensonne. Da ich dieses mal glücklicherweise den richtigen Drilling am Band hatte, blieb mir der Ausstieg erspart, obwohl ich am Ufer (Ich hatte dummerweise den Kescher im Auto liegen gelassen) noch ein paar heftige Fluchten zu parieren hatte. Ergebnis: Ein wohlgenährter Silberling von 48cm 

Die nächsten Würfe gingen dann entspannt von der Hand, es hing ja bereits das Abendessen am Gürtel. Und dennoch oder trotzdem gab es ein paar Meter weiter erneut einen Ruck, und durch die Polbrille erkannte ich eine weitere wälzende silberne Flanke unter Wasser. Auch dieser Fisch war mit 47cm erstaunlich gut im Futter, war aber noch leicht angestaubt.
Idiotischerweise hatte er den Fight geradezu inhaliert, und alle drei Drillingsspitzen hingen fest in der Speiseröhre. So war der Fisch leider nach dem Hakenlösen ohne Chance und musste ebenfalls mit. Beide hatten die Mägen übrigens voller Sandaale.

Fünf Minuten später gab es dann noch einen Nachläufer, aber ich hatte ja eh schon mehr Glück als Verstand gehabt und machte mich danach auf den Heimweg.

Gruß aus Kiel,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 15.04., 16:30-21:00 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wind: nixo Wind, Ententeich, klares Wasser, Super Sicht 
Köder: diverse Blinker
Wat: 1 x 60 cm , 1 x ca. 40-45 (released), 2x im Drill verloren, 12-15 Dorsche (6 entnommen)

Wat ein geiler Abend :k
Am Wasser angekommen und gedacht: Sche... Bedingungen #q Egal, wurde einfach mal wieder Zeit. Nach ner halben Stunde Biß. Nach ca. 10 Metern ausgestiegen, war wohl etwas größer. Als nächstes schreit mein Nachbar zum Keschern um Hilfe. Sicher gekeschert, 70 cm blankes Silber #h Mh, denke ich und das bei den Bedingungen am hellerlichten Tag. Dann mein Kumpel eine im Drill verloren. Danach kurze Pause und etwas weiter am Strand gelaufen. Dann der nächste Nachbar innerhalb kurzer Zeit 2 Fische gefangen und released. Warum fangen nur immer die anderen? #c Wieder kurzer Stellungswechsel. Na, dann ging der Spaß richtig los. Fisch ohne Ende :q Überall konnte man Forellen springen sehen. Eine wagte sich bis auf 15-20 m an uns heran. Direkter Anwurf, 3 Kurbelumdrehungen und der Tanz begann. Konnte die 60´er sicher landen. Langsam wurde es dämmrig und die ersten Dorsche kamen in Reichweite, alle so kurz unter einem Kilo. Dann wieder ein Sprung, angeworfen und zack. Die Untermaißge durfte aber wieder schwimmen. Der nächste Dorsch im Drill, 15 m vor mir schraubt sich schon wieder eine Forelle aus dem Wasser. Blö.. Dorsch am Band :c Nach kurzer Zeit wieder was an der Oberfläche. Angeworfen und Biß. Ein kühner Sprung und weg #q Na ja, danach noch 2 Mal Dorsch im Drill und Forelle direkt vor mir gesprungen :c
Letztlich ein super Tag mit reichlich Fisch |uhoh:


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann:  18.04. von 15.30 - 21.00 Uhr
Wo:  OB Nienhagen
Wer:  Ich
Wind:  wenig, Ententeich
Womit:  diverse Blinker u. Wobbler, gefangen auf Hansen Fight
Wie Groß:  60 cm, aber verhältnismäßig schlank
Warum:  weil meine neue Rute eingeweiht werden musste

Gerade angekommen, Nachläufer ca. 45 cm bis vor die Rutenspitze. Die 60-iger biss kurz nach 19.00 Uhr, danach nur noch Dorsche. Das Rütchen hat sich bewährt, guter Einstand!

Tobse ohne Ende auf der Sandbank, Schwärme mit Kleinen und Großen sowie Stichlinge. Die heiße Zeit hat begonnen! Lets GO!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 18.04. von 15.30 - 21.30 Uhr
Wo: Boltenhagen
Wer: OssiHWI, Ich und weitere 8 Angler
Wind: WNW 2 bf
Womit: Blinker u. Wobbler, Snaps Draget 25 gr. rot/schwarz
Wie Groß: Mefo 0, Dorsche 13 von 30 cm bis 45 cm
Warum: Die Familie wollte gerne frischen Fisch :q

Als ich mit Ossi ankam, wehte ein leichter Wind aus West. Eine Strömungskante verlief in Wurfweite. |bigeyes
Super. Sahen die Mefos wohl anders. Keinerlei Fischkontakt bezüglich der Mefo. Ossi war ein paar 100 m weiter gegangen. Dort waren, im Gegensatz zu meinem Standort, Sandaale vorhanden. Dafür tauchte bei mir der Gänsesäger wie willt. |bigeyes
Der hatte aber auch keinen Erfolg. Um 20:20 Uhr dann der erste Fischkontakt. Ein Babydorsch. Kurz darauf gleich der nächste Bartelträger. 43 cm. Ok. Dann kam Ossi vorbei, sah`s und gesellte sich noch zu mir. Die muntere Dorschangelei war jetzt eröffnet. Fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer! #6  Es war schon dunkel und so gegen 21:20 Uhr. Plötzlich ein Schlag in der Rute bei Ossi! |bigeyes Gefolgt von Sprüngen! |bigeyes  Yes, eine Mefo! #6
Doch was war das!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Das Wasser zog sich kurz zurück, aber nur um etwa 5 Sekunden später mit einer großen Welle zurück zu kommen!
"Schiffsbrecher"!!!
Die 2. Welle hob mich vom Stein, auf dem ich bis dahin fest stand. Ich sah noch aus dem Blickwinkel, wie Ossi seine Hand nach der Meerforelle ausstreckte. Ich hatte mich schon Richtung Land gedreht, als ich noch mal den Blick zurück warf.
Eine senkrechte Wasserwand war direkt hinter mir. Kopf eingezogen und schwappppppp. |gr:  Aus dem Augenwinkel sah ich Ossi noch kurz in der "Horizontalen"! |bigeyes  Zum Glück hatte er gleich wieder festen Boden unter den Füßen. Die Mefo war aber weg! :c  Nach weiteren 2 Wellen waren wir am Strand. Pudelnaß, fluchend, aber lebendig! #6
Bilder von dem Ereignis habe ich, verständlicher Weise, keine. 
Aber von der ruhigen See am frühen Abend.
In diesem Sinne.
Petri Heil! #6


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin und *Perti an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 18.04.10 6:30-11:00 Uhr
Wo: OH, Wasser klar
Wer: mein Bruder und Ich
Wind: 3 aus WSW
Womit: alles aus der Box + Beifänger
Wie Groß: ??????????
Warum: weil´s gekribbelt hat 

Kurz vor 11 einen schönen Biss auf (schwarz/rot) Snaps. Den dann aber völlig verpennt, Kurbel aus der Hand gerutscht #q war wohl schon auf dem Heimweg #c


Gruß, troutmaster69


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin! Petri allen Fängern!!!:vik:

Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wann: heute 18.30 - 20.30h
Womit: zebco impact spoon
Wind: west, süd-west
Was: 2 Mefos ca. 35cm, ca. 45cm und ein Babydorsch ca. 35cm 
dürfen aber alle wieder schwimmen.
War ein echt geiler Abend.
#6
gruß bellyfisher


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 20.04.10 18:30-21:00 Uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wind: 4-5 NW und schw...kalt
Womit: alles was die Box hergab
gefangen nix, kein Anfasser


@Rolf: Hat sich der Ausflug trotz nasser Klamotten ja doch gelohnt, jedenfalls was die Dorsche angeht :m Wi e immer klasse Bericht #6


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 21.04.10, 8:00 - 10:30 Uhr 
Wo: Bornholm
Wer:Ich
Wind: W 4-5
Womit: Fliegenflitsche, Garnelenimitation
Wie Groß: 73cm !! #6


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 22.04.2010 19 - 22 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: Arbeitskollege und Ich
Wind: SW 3 - 4
Womit: Gno
Wie Groß: 1 x Mefo (ca. 40 cm) 1 x Dorsch 40cm
Warum: uns war mal so....

Die Mefo hat sich zum Glück selbst in die Freiheit entlassen und ein Dorsch war mir auch zu wenig zum töten, der durfte auch wieder schwimmen.....

Aber trocken nach Hause gekommen - da gab`s auch schon andere Tage!!!!!

LG Ossi


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Männers, kurzer Nachtrag da ich wieder mal nicht im Board reinkam:

Montag Abend:
5x Silber am Band
2 x gelandet : 47 und 52cm eine der verlorenden ca 65cm #q
Nebenbei 10-12 Dorsche 

Gestern Abend:
ca 25 Dorsche in 2,5 Std... kein Silber ;+

Hatte bereits 2 Horni´s als Nachläufer #c
Hoffe die Dinger lassen sich noch ein wenig Zeit


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Konnte mich gestern erfolgreich gegen zwei Hornis wehren  #h

Und hatte dann am Strand meines Vertrauens noch eine schöne Trutte am Band.  59 cm und schön mit Tobs vollgefressen,auf einen Fladen Wobbler.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute Morgen bei Sonnenaufgang für 2 Std
Wo: E-Bay
Wer: Ich
Wind: NO 2 - 3, Welle, arschkalt (glaubt man nicht)
Womit: Mücke vom Zanderhafenkaiser
Wie Groß: 46
Warum: weil 3 Nachläufer kein Wochenendergebnis sein dürfen

Liebe Gemeinde,

Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten ("Du willst doch wohl nicht etwa angeln gehen...") traf ich heute morgen an genau der Stelle ein, an der ich gestern mit Blech so veräppelt wurde, diesmal mit Polarmagnus bewaffnet, um dieser scheusslichen Nachläuferei ein Ende zu setzten.
Etwa eine Dreiviertelstunde tat sich nichts, dann gab es ganz unverhofft zweimal ein leichtes Anstupsen. 15 Würfe später dann einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, der noch einmal kurz zupachte, aber nur die lange Matte hinter Andre`s Hakenschenkel kurz anlutschte - nicht schon wieder #c!
Mann, was ist bloß los mit den Fischen dieses Frühjahr, dachte ich noch, wenn Sie nicht mal bei einer Mücke voll einsteigen können, und begann, an meiner Köderführung zu zweifeln. Mit einem guten Rest Hoffnung warf ich dann noch ca. 10m weit in die Richtung, in die der Fisch abgeschwommen ist, dann gespanntes warten und ... Peng-Yes-Dran |supergri, wie die Chinesen sagen!! Reingefallen! Schütteln, Bremse, aber der Haken saß diesmal gut, so dass ich kurze Zeit später in der Morgensonne eine pralle 46er in Empfang nehmen konnte.

Danach noch ein paar Meter mit Sonne im Rücken den Strand abgelaufen, immer schön die schwarzen Flecken angeworfen, am Gürtel ein Fischlein...so macht Meerforellenangeln Spass #h

Dann ging weiter nichts mehr, aber wer damit ein Problem hat, ist im April mit Wathose in der Ostsee eh ein wenig falsch positioniert. Somit für mich also ein sehr gelungener Morgen.

Gruß,

Euer Reverend


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin Moin!

Hatte eine ebenso frustrierende Vorgeschichte wie der Reverend. Etliche Fischkontakte aber nicht eine Forelle berührt dies WE.
Heute Abend dann endlich mal wieder Fischfinger.
Unterwegs war ich Eastshore Kifö. 
Auf einen Lila Wolly Bugger fiel erst eine ca 60 cm lange Mama herein die aber ihre Niederkunft erst kurz hinter sich hatte und deswegen wieder schwimmt.Kurz danach konnte ich auf pinke Garnele (wie heißen diese Speydinger noch) noch eine 35er Steelhead landen und in die Freiheit entlassen. Übrigens meine erste Steelhead auf Fliege.
Schöne Grüße Sebastian

@ Andre den Absteiger hatte ich beim ersten Wurf nach unserem Telefonat|supergri


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: Heute 05.00-09.00 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Ich
Wind: NO 2
Womit: alles was die Blinkerkiste hergab
Wie Groß: keine Trutte, 1 Dorsch 46 cm, 1 Horni 63 cm

Eigtl. gute Bedingungen,aber keine Forellen da #c. In der Dämmerung ca. 5 Dorsche gefangen, der größte ca. 2,5 kg ging leider bei der Handlandung verloren :c Im Hellen dann noch einen Horni :v

@Rolf: Hatte eigtl. gehofft, daß wir uns bei der Eisenleiter treffen. Leider nicht geklappt #q Meld Dich mal irgendwann |bla:


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann:25.04. 18.00-21.30 Uhr
Wo: westlich Rostock
Wer: Ich
Wind: O-SO 2-3
Womit: verschiedene kleine Wobbler/Blinker
Wie Groß:---weder Mefo, noch Horni, noch Dorsch

vielleicht hatte ich n kurzen Biss, kann aber auch Einbildung gewesen sein#c
hatte mir wenigstens Bisse/ Nachlaüfer erhofft, aber sowas ist mir in dieser saison erst 1mal passiert:c

naja, die beste Zeit ist halt vorbei,
muss man halt bald Nachts ran...

vielleicht kann ich ja in dieser Woche noch meine ersten Hornis melden


schönen gruß


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin Zusammen,

gestern in Süd-Jütland gefischt:

1 x 48 cm
1 x ca. 35 cm

und 2 Nachläufer 50 + 

Die Fische sind da, aber leider auch bei auflandigem Wind und Wellen etwas zögerlich.

Viele Grüße

Bernd


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin moin und *Perti an alle Fänger*!*!*!

Wann: 25.04.10 6:00-10:00
Wo: nördlich von Eckernförde - Wasser getrübt
Wer: mein Bruder und Ich
Wind: 3 zunehmend 4-5 aus O-SO
Womit: auf Springer (Garnele)
Was & wie Groß: 1 x ü. 40cm (releast)
Warum: weil das Wetter so schön war :g

Mein Bruder hat nach ca. 10 Min. eine Mefo im Drill verloren und ich habe meine kurz darauf gefangen. Anschließend wenig action ab ca. 9 Uhr waren die Hornis da, einige Bisse gehabt und auch Fische im Drill verloren |uhoh:

Fazit: zuerst pefekte Bedingungen, leichter auflandiger Wind und angetrübtes Wasser #6 hat aber leider nicht lange angehalten :c zunehmender Wind, also Welle, sehr trübes Wasser und viel Kraut an der Oberfläche #q


















*War trotzdem ein schöner Tag am Meer, troutmaster69
*


----------



## silversucker

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

wann: 15.4-24.4
wo: bornhholm, südküste/nordküste
wind: meist reichlich oft auch übertrieben
womit: blinker, wobbler alle grammaturen
wetter: immer noch zu kalt aber meist sonnig

15.4. : nix
16.4. : nix
17.4. : auch nix
18.4. der Tag der Tage : -75cm
                                  -75cm
                                  - 63cm
                                  - 58cm
                                  - 55cm
                                  - 55cm
                                  - 51cm
                                  - 47cm
                                  - 43cm
19.4.:nix
20.4.: -63cm
         -35cm
21.4.: -62cm
22.4 : - ü70 (in der schwanzflosse gehakt!)
23.4.: nix
24.4.: nach hause

warum: einmal im jahr muss man das einfach mal total manisch ausleben.
           morgens raus, den ganzen tag total verstrahlt am wasser rumackern, 
           bis zur völligen Erschöpfung angeln und auf der Rückfahrt zur hütte
           schon wieder völlig heiss sein auf den nächsten tag. abends auf 
           Hütte endlose diskussionen über tackle,farben.wind,den nächsten                  
           spot, kleine drillinge usw., usw., usw.,usw.
           das leben kann so einfach sein.


----------



## Mefo1726

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Moin,Moin ihr Leidensgenossen!
War zum x-mal nach Fünen eingeladen.
Wunderschöne Insel und viele gute Stellen zum Mefo angeln.
Das Problem ist ja nur den Fisch zu finden.


wann:17-20.04.
wo: Lindö (mefo Guide Nr. 8)
weit draussen ,ca 300m!!!

wind:NW
womit: Kinetic Popper 16gr. ,grün-gelb
wetter: bewölkt, ab und zu etwas sonne

was und wie: Mefo 66cm,1,2kg
35cm (hoffe ich sehe dich irgendwann wieder...)
warum: viel Kraut, schwierig zu angeln, aber wenn die Sonne 
rauskam hatten sie Hunger!
habe auch Hindsholm Nr. 20 ausprobiert. Nachbar hat mit
Fliege gut gefangen. 
Wetter wurde leider wieder schlechter. Bei Abreise sogar 
Schneetreiben bei 0,5 Grad Lufttemp.
Dann geht nichts!
Mefo Angeln is ne Sucht! Mann kommt irgendwann nicht mehr 
davon los!


----------



## Stipfel

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 28.04.10 19:30-22:00
Wo: Kühlungsborn
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Wind: nahezu windstill
Womit: Falkfish witch
Was & wie Groß: 1 x 49 cm und 10 Dorsche, größter 63cm 
Warum: weil es in den fingern kribbelte!!!!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 28.04.10 17:30-21:15
Wo: Nienhagen/Elmenhorst
Wer: Ich
Wind: nahezu windstill
Womit: Spöket/Springer und verschiedene kleine Blinker
Was & wie Groß: 7 Dorsche, so um die 40
Warum: eine Mefo muss doch noch gehen...

Hatte noch 3 Nachläufer und nachts wohl ne Mefo dran, die sich aber wieder befreien konnte.

Mal ne Frage: kann man bei Nachläufern erkennen, ob die braun sind oder nicht?
Das Duo war ca 2m von mir entfernt, Wasser klar, hell, keine Wellen-also wunderbare Sicht!
Die waren gut 55-60cm lang sahen total braun aus und waren auch nicht sonderlich fett...

Möglich???

Gruß an alle


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle MeFo Fänge April 2010*

Wann: 29.04.10  19:20-22:30 Uhr
Wo: Nienhagen
Wer: Ich und Schwager
Wind: null = Ententeich
Womit: Bassday Burdock, Ima Honeytrap und diverse andere
Was & wie Groß: ich eine MeFo 45 cm und zusammen noch ca. 25 Dorsche
Warum: weil die Hornies langsam im Anmarsch sind und wir noch ne Trutte fangen wollten

Die MeFo bis im Dunkeln auf nen schwarz-roten Honeytrap, welcher mit Owner S-75 Einzelhaken verziert wurde.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann:* heute, 05:30-08:00
*Wo:* Hansa Park
*Wer:* Ich + eine Bekannte
*Wind:* nahezu windstill
*Womit:* Falk Blinker
*Was & wie* *Groß:* nix #d
*Warum:* weil ich es auch mal mit Spinnfischen auf Mefo und Co probieren wollte und meine erste Combo eingeweiht werden musste :q(shimano beastmaster BX 300MH + cormoran chronos AL 11PiF 3500er)
*Sonstiges:* Ich war bereits recht früh in Sierksdorf, konnte jedoch nicht den Zugang zum Spot finden und bin fast ne Stunde rumgeirrt#q bis ich andere freundliche Angler auf einem Parkplatz traf #6. Ansonsten waren noch einige andere am Wasser und es war ein schöner Morgen. Naja vielleicht klappts nächstes Mal besser ansonsten bleib ich bei meinem geliebten Brandungsangeln|supergri.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Hallo Leute 
wieder in deutschland heute zu 3 in dk gewesen 
ich hatte die 7 nullnummer :c#q der immerfänger ne schöne 50cm mefo ,Bamse 34 2mefos ,eine Alulatte ,und ne ast reine stealhead #6
ich hoffe der zeigt das foto noch 
lg andre 
Anhang anzeigen 133843


Anhang anzeigen 133844


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Moin Moin!
Geiler Tag in DK!
Noch schnell das Foto von der Steelhead!
Sie hatte 46cm und hat nicht so ein Theater gemacht wie ich erhofft hatte.
Dazu noch 2 mal Mefo untermaßig.
Eine Alulatte quergehakt hat noch einen schönen Tanz geliefert.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann:*  01.05.   18:00-21:30 Uhr
*Wo:*  Nienhagen
*Wer:*  ich, keine anderen Angler in Sichtweite
*Wind:*  aus west, ca. 3 - 4 bf
*Womit:*  Hansen Fight
*Was & wie* *Groß:*  Mefo ca. 43 cm releast, 1 Aussteiger und Sch.... Hornis
*Warum:* weil ich nichts besseres zu tun hatte
*
Sonstiges: * heftiger Westwind, Wellen, Regen - nicht gerade das Wunschwetter.

Dazu das dauernde Gelutsche der Hornies am Blinker, die hätten ja noch ein paar Wochen warten können. Werde an meinem Lieblingsangelplatz Schilder im Wasser anbringen,  

|gr: Horni Danger Zone, 1.000 m Abstand halten |gr: 

sonst gibts Ärger !!!

PS. Geht in D keiner mehr auf MeFo angeln oder wird hier nichts mehr gemeldet ???


----------



## Hommi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann*: 2.Mai
*Wo*:Beim Nachbarn in DK
*Wer*: Mein Männe und ich
*Wind:*NO ca.2-3(höchstens)
*Womit*: Fliege und Stripper
*Was*? Mefo 55cm(Männe)dick und rund, Mefo 51cm nicht ganz so verfressen
*Warum:* Wen nicht jetzt?Wann dann?

Waren ein paar Stunden Wasser. Erst nur Hornis, die waren mit einem MAl weg.....da kamen die Mefos....einfach nur PRIMA!!!!!

Leider keine Bilder, nur auf´m Handy und da bin ich wohl zu dösig zu,tja man kann ja nicht alles können!!!


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

moin.
auch von mir noch ne kurze fangmeldung.

wann:30.04  18-21.30uhr
wo:   redewisch 
wer:  ein kumpel und ich
wind: leicht von nw 
womit:snap rot-schwarz
was:  53ger mefo welche aus der hand flüchtete und ne ca.
         40ger die sie verfolgen durfte 
         dazu einige kleine dorsche.

        kurzes fazit:bis ne halbe  stunde vorm sonnenuntergang
        gar nix. dann ging es aber richtig ab.inklusive fehlbisse.
        na dann.


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Wann : 05.05. 17-21.00 Uhr
Wustrow
Wind 2-3
Größe 49 un 53
Womit Thor 22g S/r Kingtrout 18g gold silber
Wasser stark angetrübt wie Abwaschwasser leichte Strömung


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

war gestern auch los in Bliesdorf.....eine Mefo direkt nach dem Wurf gehabt...heftiger Biss, Sprung.Tschööööö ;-((
Eine noch als Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze.....
Dafür gab es dann Hornies und später ein paar Dorsche....
Zwei gute Hornies und die besten zwei Dorsche bewohnen jetzt meinen Kühlschrank ;-))
Gefischt habe ich mit einem Kumpel von 19-22:30 Uhr und dann kam echt heftigster Wind aus Norden auf!!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

moin moin

wann:01.05 17-21.30uhr
wo: börgerende 
wer: mein vatter und ich
wind:3-4 w 
womit: spöki
was: eine richtig fette mefo kurz vor den füßen gebissen(ca.70|bigeyes) wollte aber nicht mit:c, dann n schönen nachläufer und noch n biss! aber keine rauskitzeln können#q
2horni bisse und abends kamen dann die dörsche-zwischen40und45

im dunkeln haben dann noch 2 dicke mefos 3m vom ufer geraubt, aber alles überwerfen brachte nix


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

moin

wann:05.05 17-21.30uhr
wo: börgerende
wer: ich allein
wind:no 3-4 später ono 4-5
womit: alles mögliche
was: ne ca.35er mefo, n horni(plus ca. 10 weitere bisse) und noch ne gute mefo als nachläufer

relativ wellig und stark angetrübt; dorsche wollten nicht so recht


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

ja die hornis.in die wismarbucht sind sie mit voller manschaft eingerückt. lassen der mefo keine chance mehr.hatte gestern vormittag in 90 min über 30stück.mußte dann aufgeben.mehr paßt nicht in meinen räucherofen.vielleicht klappt es we vorm dunkelwerden noch mal mit ner trutte.


----------



## Dreimaster

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann: *01.05.2010 ca 19.00 Uhr
*Wo: *Ostsee bei Damp
*Wind: *west 3-4
*Wer: *Ich + Freundin
*Was: *3 Mefos
*Wie groß: *65cm; 55cm; 50cm
*Womit: *Blinker (Iron Claw; Hansen Flash)

*Sonstiges: *Ein super Tag! 3 Stunden angeln, 3 schöne Fische und ab nachhause!


----------



## Oceansoul77

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

:vik:

wann: 30.04.10 / ca.16.30
wo: aussenförde, kollund dk, ca. 7 m vom ufer, dunkler grund.
wer: ich 
wind: leicht von nw 
womit: 15 gr. Stripper weiss
was: 54er silberblanke Meerforelle

Fazit: insgesamt ca. nur 1,5 h geangelt. glück gehabt.


----------



## Oceansoul77

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

:vik:

wann: 08.05 / ca.18.00 h
wo: Innenförde, Flensburg
wer: ich 
wind: leicht von ost
womit: Wasserkugel und Tauwurm. 1m Tief
was: 48er noch leicht bräunliche Meerforelle

Fazit: sofort nach Auswurf gebissen und sofort nach Landung zurückgesetzt!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Wann: Heute Morgen bei Sonnenaufgang für 2 Std
Wo: E-Bay
Wer: Kollege Flensimann und ich
Wind: Ententeich, Welle nur bei Booten
Womit: Hansen Flash 16g
Wie Groß: 46 & 41
Warum: Weil ich mir die Saison nicht von Schnäblern kaputtpicken lasse

Liebe Freunde des schnell geführten Blechs,

Nachdem mir gestern die Alulatten die Silberjagd gründlich vermasselt haben, beschlossen der Flensimann und ich nach einer kurzen taktischen Besprechung einen Strand unseres Vertrauens und verabredeten uns für 6 Uhr heute früh.

Ohne Kaffee gingen dann die ersten Würfe eher verzögert über die Bühne. Nach sehr kurzer Zeit wurde ich dann durch einen Ruck aus meiner Lethargie gerissen, und ich befand mich mitten in einem Drill. Horni? Nein, er schüttelt den Kopf  
Entgegen kam mir dann eine 46er pralle Schönheit nach nur gefühlten 5 Minuten fischen.
Keine 1000 Würfe später dann völlig überraschend der 2. Einschlag, ich war eigentlich noch gar nicht wieder im Film. Auch hier wieder Kopfschütteln  Dirk stapfte nun aus dem Wasser, um Blechspionage zu betreiben. Die Marke am Rutengriff zeigte ca. 41cm, also sollte er ruhig noch ein wenig schwimmen gehen. Der Drilling sass aber so verkantet im Schlund, dass ein Lösen nur sehr problematisch vonstatten ging. Also entscheid der Strandrat dann auch für Entnahme, da der Fisch nicht als Krebsfutter enden sollte.

Dirk hatte dann noch einen Nachläufer und ich einen verkorksten Biss (Horni?) weiter draussen, ansonsten tat sich nichts mehr, so dass wir uns gegen halb Neun auf den Rückweg machten.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann:*   08.05.   18:00-22:30 Uhr
*Wo:*   Nienhagen
*Wer:*   ich, später noch 2 Watangler dazugesellt
*Wind:*   leicht aus Ost, Ententeich
*Womit:*   Hansen Fight und andere
*Was & wie* *Groß:*    Mefo ca. 40 cm selbst releast, 1 Horni und ca. 30 Dorsche, davon schwimmen die meisten wieder
*Warum:*  weil die Trutte ü 60 noch fehlt
*
Sonstiges: *  zum Glück haben die Hornies im Vergleich zum letzten mal einen Bogen um meinen Angelplatz gemacht, gut so.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

*Wann:* 08.05. 17:00-19:00 Uhr/ 20.00-21.30 Uhr
*Wo: *Kühlungborn Seebrücke/ Nienhagen
*Wer:* meine Freundin und ich                                     *Wind:* leicht aus Ost, Ententeich
*Womit:* Spökis(verschiedene)
*Was & wie* *Groß:* Mefo 48 cm (meine Freundin), 6 Hornis und 1 Dorsch 49cm                                            

*Sonstiges*: wollten eigentlich hornis angeln, meine freundin hat auf der seebrücke 2 nachläufer(mefos) blinkerwechsel und bums hat sie wirklich eine dran(ihre erste:k) sie saß zum glück sehr gut und ich konnte sie rausheben|bigeyes-schwein gehabt!

dann noch nach nienhagen-viele angler-es sah so aus, als wären 2-3 forellen rausgekommen
ich hatte nur nen dorsch und um 21.30uhr dann den härtesten biss der saison|bigeyes aber leider nur 3-4 kopfschüttler und aus war´s:c:v

naja, kann ja nicht immer gut laufen...


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Heute 9-15 Uhr Ahrenshop
Norwest 3
Starke strömung Wasser Trüb
Falkfisch Thor un Gno
Eine Untermaßige Mefo 9 Hornis


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Am Samstag wollte Ich gezielt auf die Hornpieper mit der Fliege fischen.
Die Jungs waren auch da,konnte immer wieder Aktivität
im Wasser sehen alles in Wurfweite.
Was ich auch machte schnell strippen oder langsam.
Große Fliegen,kleine Fliegen Pink,grau,weiß silbern.
Nix ging.Auch keine Nachläufer
Mit Blech hatte Ich dann Abend 4 Hornfische 3 quergehakt
und 1 regulär gebissen. Kontakte hatte Ich reichlich.
Später gabs dann noch zwei Dorsche bei denen noch ein paar Zentimeter fehlten.


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Moin Moin,

heute schön auf großer Tour gewesen. Wir fischten cirka 6 Stunden und dabei gingen uns so einige Fische an die Leine.

4 maßige Meerforellen mit dem Mittelmaß von 53cm,
4 untermaßige,
sowie 7 Hornhechte

und eine menge Bisse die wir nicht verwerten konnten.

Bilder der Meerforellen folgen Morgen. Ich bin derweil zu müde und geflasht von dem ganzen Tag. Die Bilder sind dann allerdings im gefrorenen Zustand.

TIGHT LINES ! ! !


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Hallo leute 
heute morgen um 3 ging es auf die insel mit thomas erst katherinhof danach staberhuk 
nix nullnummer :c
danach nach dahme 
rückenwind ne 5 und ab gings 
etwar 100kontakte auf fliege Alulatten ein bekommen endlich mal wieder ein fisch an der fliegenpeitsche #6auf einmal biß auffen pinken woolybugger ich dachte schon horni also strippstop und was passiert der fisch zieht mir die fliegenschn urr aussen hand |bigeyeswas ist das denn also anschlag und ne ca 40cm forelle kommt aussen wasser 
zeigt mir ihren schönen silbernen arsch und sagt nix alter #q#q#q fliege aus gekotzt und tschüß |supergrilg andre


----------



## Dreimaster

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Hallo Leute.

Gestern war ich nun zum Abschluß der Frühjahrsseason noch einmal an der Ostsee nähe Damp.
05.00 - 13.00Uhr.
gegen 07.00 Uhr ist dann tatsächlich noch eine 55er Mefo
auf einen More silda in blau/silber eingestiegen.
Als Beifang gab es 7 Hornis und 2 Dorsche.

Insgesammt ist das Fischen auf Mefo jedoch sehr zäh geworden. :c
Hornhecht ist einfach nicht mein Fisch. 
Ich werde mich nun bis zum Herbst ins Süßwasser zurück ziehen und kann dann hoffentlich bald von schönen Aalen und Hechten berichten. #h






 :vik:


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Moinsen,

war heut morgen mal für einige Stunden am Wasser unterwegs.

Wo, zwischen Flensburg und Rostock
Wann, Heut Morgen 4.00 - 10.00
Womit, Blinker
Was, dutzende Hornis und eine schöne 72 Mefo
Warum, darum

Besonderheiten, biss kam auf volle Wurfweite, 2 Kurbelumdrehungen und fest. Einige schöne Sprünge aber vor dem Kescher war sie Platt. Mageninhalt 3 st. ca. 15cm lange Sprotten.


so dann..........


----------



## Dreimaster

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Wann: Heute 23.05.2010  04.00 - 09.00
Wo: Ostsee
Wer: Ich + Freundin
Wind: W 3-4
Womit: Salty
Was: 1 Mefo 48cm + 7 Hornis
Warum: Weil Ich die Nase nie voll bekomme.

Erste Mefo kurz vorm Landen ausgeschlitzt. #q
Mit Ärger im Bauch einen Gewaltswurf gemacht. #d
Nach zwei Kurbelumdrehungen hing die nächste! 
Alles wieder gut! :vik:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Wann: 23.05.2010 22 Uhr - 01 Uhr
Wo: Ostsee
Wer: Ich 
Wind: W 3-4
Womit: alles was ging
Was: 1 Alulatte und 3 Baby-Leos ( *schwimmen alle wieder* )
Warum: Weil ich die Nase voll hab von Alulatten

aber kein Ostseesilber....schön wäre es gewesen.....

|wavey:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Bin ebenfalls heute früh auf ein Hornissen...Nein, Horninest gestossen und wurde von den Alulatten regelrecht zerpflückt. Teilweise kamen die als Nachläufer in 5-er Gruppen hinterher, teilweise wurde der gehakte Fisch noch von einem Kollegen begleitet, der andauernd versuchte, den Köder noch abzujagen. Man konnte wunderbar die Oberflächenaktivität anwerfen und musste feststellen, dass es doch kein Silberbuckel war #c Sie waren wirklich überall zu sehen, teils weit draussen und teils im Ufersaum...


----------



## JanS

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

So bin nach 2 Wochen Insel wieder zurück. Neben ein paar schönen Hornies gab es auch meine erste Insel-Forelle 

1x 39cm Fehmarn-Sund zwischen den Buhnen ... kommt in 2 Jahren wieder ... hat sie mir versprochen!


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Gestern vor Ahrenshoop 17-22 Uhr mit 6anderen Anglern darunter Fusionator#h  Zusammen haben wir12 maßige Dorsche und eine 49cm Mefo gefangen. Die fand den 28g Spöket Barsch hellgrün 28g ganz toll. War für meinen Freund die erste die er gefangen hatte. Wasser stark getrübt. Nach dem es anfäglich noch recht viel Welle vom Tage gab ließ es sehr stark nach. Links neben uns verlor einer ne gute am Strand am Blinker. Rechts neben uns landete ein Sportsfreund 2 gute auf Spiro mit Fliege. Die Forellen bissen alle erst nach Sonnenuntergang. Die  Hornis ware zum Glück so gut wie nicht da. Will heißen einen einzigen hatte ich am Band. War auch der erste Fisch des Abends für uns. Alles in allem ein toller abend mit super Sonnenuntergang und angenehmen Temperaturen.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Liebe Freunde des schnellen Blechs,

Bevor es für mich für eine Woche in die fischfreie Zone auf Romö geht, konnte ich mich heute morgen noch ein letztes Mal zum Sonnenaufgang aus dem Haus schleichen.
Die Bedingungen sahen einfach nur Zucker aus. Sonnenschein, ordentlicher Wind, aber am Ufer nichts.
Gleich bei Ankunft sah ich ein großes Maul etwas von der Wasseroberfläche lutschen. Im Nu flog der Silda dort hin und 5 Sekunden später war die Rute krumm und ein ordentlicher Fisch
ging in die Bremse. Als dieser dann etwas später im Tang hing und in ein ruhiges "Tok Tok" überging, ahnte ich schon, dass ich es wohl mit meiner ersten Küstenkaulquappe dieses Jahr zu tun hatte.
Was dann folgte war surreal. Jeder Wurf ein Dorsch. Ich entnahm 2 von 49 und 47 und ging dann schnell weiter, da ich eigentlich noch ein paar Stunden auf Mefo fischen wollte und nicht lauter Dorsche releasen.
An meiner Lieblingsstelle tat sich dann aber lange Zeit nichts, so dass ich doch verführt war, wieder an den ersten Spot zu gehen. Logisch, dass sich da erst mal nichts mehr tat.
Dann etwas weiter gewandert und nach einiger Zeit einen ordentlichen Biss in der Absinkphase gehabt. Der Anhieb ging aber voll ins Leere, und die Erklärung folgte beim Einholen: Der Einzelhaken hatte sich schön um den Blinker gewickelt.
Schnell Köderwechsel und dann gespanntes Warten. Plötzlich wildes Kopfschütteln an der Rute, das ist kein Dorsch! Ein paar Salti später nahm ich eine schöne 44er Mefo in Empfang. Na also, geht ja doch.
Und ganz zum Schluss bekam ich sogar noch eine Latte, die sich bislang erstaunlich zurückhaltend erwiesen hatten. Auch er machte mächtig Rabatz, so dass man an einen Gröni hätte glauben können. Aber er hatte sich im Sprung schon geoutet.
Somit war das Küstenstilleben perfekt und ich trat den Heimweg an.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

Petri an den Reverend !!!

Ich war gestern auch mit Freunden an Fehmarns Ostküste zum lockeren Brandungsangeln und grillen,wo fischen aber eher nebensächlich war.
Abends von 20-22Uhr hab ich dann auch die Spinnflitze geschwungen,aber außer einen recht guten Biss,den ich nicht verwandeln konnte, hatte ich keinen Kontakt.
Kann gut sein das es ein Dorsch war,ein Horni war es auf jeden Fall nicht,oder vielleicht doch ne Trutte...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

:vikas wurde auch mal zeit wieder :vik:
Heute auf der insel gewesen Morgens noch ne schöne verloren auf Fliege #q am Nachmittag wurde ich belohnt 
50cm ostseesilber :vik:Felix schau dir mal die fliege an :k
Anhang anzeigen 136394


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Mai*

so liebe leute 2 versuch 
Anhang anzeigen 136395

	

		
			
		

		
	
:vik:lg andre


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

und ich war heute los 20.30 uhr bis 22.30 uhr  2 anfasser 2 mal fisch gesehen sonnst nichts nicht mal ne alulatte .....   am we gehts weiter ....   Ich hoffe auf ne schöne sommer mefo ....


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin moin, hatte gestern 2 mefos
die erste um 21.20 aber nur mitte30, also bis zum nächsten mal...
und dann gegen 22.00 eine 50er, dick und fett|rolleyes...
dann noch nen hammerbiss, leider vergeigt und noch nen großen dorsch verloren, naja

schönen gruß


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

so ein sch..... hab´s voll versemmelt.
Heute 13.00 - 15.00 uhr am wasser in DK gewesen 4 Alulatten, und dann biss und die schnur sauste nur so durch die Ringe ein glück bremse war lose nach ner gefühlten stunde (echtzeit 15min) konnte ich eine wunderschöne fette ca. 55-60 cm große Mefo richtung kescher führen und dann halber meter vorm kescher hat sie nochmal richtig mit dem kopf geschüttelt und die fliege war raus #q:c#q . 

der frustschrei von mir im wasser, war wohl noch bis flensburg zu hören.... nächstes mal klappt es besser .... 

Morgen wird wieder angegriffen ein glück darf ich schon um 16 uhr feierabend machen und dann geht es los .... 

Petri..


----------



## Marcel-hl

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Freitag Abend am Brodtener Ufer, Lübecker Bucht.
52 cm Meerforelle, ein paar Minuten später folgte noch 
ein 45 cm Dorch


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Moin Leudde!!!!!

man man man ist das hier ruhig geworden...da sehnt man sich ja förmlich das Sauwetter vor 3 Monaten zurück.....

Ich war gestern Abend am Strand meines Vertrauens

Erfolge (wenn man sie so nennen möchte):

1 untermaßiger Dorsch und jede Menge Alulatten:v

Aber ich kämpfe weiter........:vik:


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin moin, 
war gestern abend 20.00-22.30 uhr los bei rostock.
erster biss horni, zweiter biss dorsch, dritter mefo(zwar 45, aber recht schlank-wollte sie zurücksetzen, aber sie hat den kula tief geschluckt und alle 3 flanken haben blöd gegriffen#d)
naja hab ich sie doch mitgenommen...
danach war nix mehr, außer dorsch.
ich hab nur kula in blau/orange gefischt-super teil!

viele kleine fische gesehen und noch ne mefo-fisch ist zur zeit echt wieder viel da...

gruß an alle


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Guten abend ihr Verrückten :gich brauch ja nicht viel schreiben  
aber eins muß ich ja sagen 
leider fehlen noch 10cm  aber bei ein ast reinen überspringer von 70cm kann ich auch auf 10cm versichten
der Fisch viel auf einer braunen garnele rein und das um genau 24uhr in der absoluten Dunkelheit #h
lg andre 
Anhang anzeigen 138064


Anhang anzeigen 138065


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin 
ich war diese woche 2 mal los(21-23.30Uhr)
erster tag 2mefos ausgestiegen gegen 22-22.30

gestern hat bei meiner ankunft einer ne fette fast 50er gezuppelt, aber bei mir ging nüscht.
4 fliegenfischer hatten nur kontakt zu dorsch.
man konnte zwar forellen sehen, aber zu weit draußen:c

dat klappt schon noch mal...

schönen gruß


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

OT on:

Heute Nacht kam auf der wunderschönen Insel Fünen eine totale Kirsche aus dem Wasser!

Leider durfte ich die Bombe nur Keschern, der glückliche Fänger war mein Kumpel Dirk, der zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort war und den schwarzen Tobi Blinker verführerisch genug präsentierte.

Der Fisch wiegt knapp über 8 kg bei einer Länge von 82cm.

Fänger und Rute sind wohlauf und haben sich von den Strapazen der Prozedur erholt.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

So, ich war ja allen noch ein vernünftiges Bild schuldig.





Sohnemann und 53er Meerforelle





Dort befindet sie sich unmittelbar in diesem Augenblick. Ich hoffe die schmecken geräuchert genau so gut wie gedünstet.

MfG Fabian


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Gestern Früh war ich auch ma wieder los
Wann :2.30 - 8.00 /19.45-24.00
Wo : Börgerende-Rethwisch abends Nienhagen-Technopark und nach erneutem Platzwechsel von Wilhemshöhe bis Stoltera
Wind : 3 in Böen 4 aus NNW (schön Auflandig) ,abends ne gute 2 ,ab 22.00 ne 1

Wasser : gefühlt Aquarientemperatur,Hochwasser50cm+, 0   Sicht und Salat ohne Ende,Sah aus als hätte jemand mit nem
             überdimensionalen Mixer umgerührt,abends die selbe Kacke und noch wärmeres Wasser

Was : 1xKontakt bei Sonnenaufgang ,5kg feinsten Algensalat /abends nüschtttttt

Womit : 10 min Fliege ,dann Blinker Schwarz/rot bzw gelb orange /abends nur noch Blinker

warum: weil die Zeit einfach ran war

Fazit : Sch.....Wetterlage:v.....3 Wochen nördlicher Wind , das Wasser wird immer wärmer und die chancen auf ne fette Sommertrutte bei dieser Dreckbrühe immer weniger.
Dafür fühlen die Äschen sich so langsam richtig wohl

In diesem Sinne Petrie an alle die erfolgreich waren#h

bei Normalwasser ist auf dem zweiten Bild 5m Platz zwischen Steilküste und Wasserlinie


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Moin Moin!

Der Küstenfunk funktioniert und so habe ich die Granate  gestern schon auf einem Handy begutachten dürfen! Geiler Fisch!

Wir waren mit 5 Mann auf Fehmarn weniger erfolgreich. Außer einer Zwergenforelle und einem Dorsch bei Andre kann ich nur noch einen schönen Nachläufer melden.
Ich habe die Morgenstunden genüßlich verpennt sonst hätte ich bestimmt...Ach ne glaub nicht!. Trotzdem wie immer ein netter Ausflug mit netten Leuten.
Der Vollmond hat alles gegeben und die Grillwurst hat geschmeckt.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Tach..

Ich war Freitag Abend von 21 Uhr bis ca 1 Uhr im Wasser bei Boltenhagen und habe meinen sozialen Dienst an der Allgemeinheit abgeleistet. Soll heissen:

Wasser : schön warm
Sicht    :  ca. 5 - 10 cm
Wind    : 3 NW

absolut schönes wetter, aber was einem ja richtig auf die Nerven geht, man haut den Blinker Richtung Horizont und nach der 3. Kurbelumdrehung hört der Blinker auf zu Arbeiten weil man irgendwelches Kraut am Haken hat. Absolut nervig!!! Hoffentlich wird`s beim nächsten Mal besser. Ich warte ja noch auf meine erste Sommer - Mefo. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Resultat des Abends, 10 kg Unkraut aus der Ostsee geholt aber kein Fischkontakt.....:c

LG euer Ossi


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin ossi,
ich war gestern nacht in wohlenberg auf der mole und da hab ich nen älteren herrn getroffen, der es da nachts auf makrelen versucht!!!
eine schöne hat er gezogen, ich hatte nur nen biss.
seit 3-4 tagen kommen abends wohl größere schwärme von denen an die mole!!!!!!

vielleicht sind dann ja auch die forellen nicht weit.
gestern wollten sie jedenfalls nicht.

schönen gruß


----------



## shad75

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Nachtrag vom Samstag...

War zum testen meiner neuen Watklamotten von 19.00-0.30 Uhr in Dahme.
Nach einigen Anfassern und extrem viel Salatbeilage kam endlich,in voller Wurfweite,der ersehnte Biss.
Nach einen schönen Drill konnte ich eine 52er Meefo zum Abendessen einladen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Dickes Petri heil denn stand mein kollege neben dir in dahme :qich war um 7uhr in dahme am sonntag 
und habe auf meine familie gewartet schnell noch mal ans wasser und geschaut on paar meeräschen da sind 
nicht eine einzige habe ich gesehen 
also fliege gewechselt und noch mal  bichen mit Pink gewedelt 
auf einmal biß ich dachte horni 
nein es war ne forelle die größe sag ich mal lieber nicht ich schätze 10cm :q
danach war denn erst pennen pennen pennen angesagt bis mein sohn kamm lg andre


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge juli*

Moin ihr, die Mefos sind auch vormittags unterwegs, nicht nur nachts. Unberechenbare Schönheiten, die warmes Wasser mögen.
2 hab ich ein paar Tage vorher verloren, eine gegen 10 Uhr! und diese dann heute ins Boot gekeschert, morgens um 5 Uhr mit Silbersnap.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



fleMMi schrieb:


> Fangmeldung MeeFo von letzter Nacht
> 
> Was: Meerforelle
> Wie Groß: 82cm
> Wo: Ostsee
> Wann: ca. 4.30
> 
> Tja Leute, lang is es her, dass ich am Strand war. Gestern wurds es daher mal wieder Zeit. Mitten in der Nacht, die Augen in schneller Bewegung, befand ich mich plötzlich in der Büx im 4° kalten Nass bei einer 3 aus NW und ein Traum fand statt.... Hab ne 82er MeeFo verhaftet! :l
> 
> Aber bitte die fehlenden Details und Bildbeweise nich übel nehmen, Bilder und Erinnerung sind schon ein bischen verblasst
> 
> Auf das die MeeFo-Saison bald wieder in die Puschen kommt!!!


 Dier saison Geht langsam los :g gucks du hier 
Anhang anzeigen 142224

gestern abend 
48cm und schön fett auf springerfliege von ein alten mann :q
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Gestern on tour gewesen 
Leider hat der wind und das ganze kraut uns fliegenfischer ein strickdurch die rechnung gemacht #ddafür konnte mein kollege eine geile 48cm forelle auf springerfliege verhaften :vik:
lg andre 
es wird kälter


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Moin Moin!

Anbei ein kleiner Sommernachtstraum!! 
Gefangen vor 2 Stunden auf schwarzen Samsökiller in der Kieler Förde.
Mageninhalt war ein unverdauter 6cm Tobi.

Schöne Gruße Sebastian

PS So stelle ich mir die Premiere einer neuen Rute vor!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Wann: Heute Morgen von 02.00 - 07.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: meine Wenigkeit und ein weiterer Fusselwerfer
Womit: alles "DUNKLE" was die Köderbox hergab
Wind: nachts spiegelglatt, morgens nen laues Lüftchen
Wasser: nass und glassklar

*Ergebnis: Nullnummer*, aber schön wars trotzdem. Jede Menge Fischkontakt, aber alles nur kleine Hornis. Ne Mefo zum Frühstück hatte ich eigentlich gewünscht, aber es sollte nicht sein...Mal gucken wann ich die nächste Runde starte.


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Hallo an alle,
da ich den diesjährigen Winter+Frühjahr zum Angeln kaum nutzen konnte,
habe ich mir heute abend endlich mal Zeit nehmen können.

Zielfisch: Irgendwas.
Köder: ca 17GR Twister einfach
Ort: Rügendamm
Tiefe: ganz unten
Beifang: 5mal Barsch um die 30
Hauptfang: 1 mal silber in 44;2mal in ca 40+/-


----------



## priezel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Nach langer Zeit war ich auch mal wieder mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Ziel war die Kieler Innenförde.
Es hat nicht lange gedauert und schon hatte ich den ersten Kontakt, der sich aber wieder verabschiedete. 3 Würfe später stellte sich heraus, dass wohl ein Trupp Dorsche in Wurfweite war. Der Kleine wurde schonend abgehakt und weiter gings. Nach 4 weiteren Dorschen - einer wurde mitgenommen (50 cm) - buckelte eine große Forelle in Reichweite. Leider brachte das Anwerfen nichts. Dann tat sich eine Weile nichts mehr. Als ich schon ans Einpacken dachte, spürte ich einen kurzen Anfasser, 3 Kurbelumdrehungen später...Biss auf Snaps in schwarz/rot. Das ist kein Dorsch, dachte ich sofort...und nach kurzem Drill hatte ich mal wieder eine Mefo in den Händen. Ich schätze sie knapp 40 cm. Schnell den Haken gelöst und wieder zurück in ihr Element gesetzt.
Werde es die Woche noch mal versuchen.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Hallo Leute 
Gestern Morgen ging es mal wieder ans wasser 
bei ein geilen sonnenaufgang fingen die fische an sich zu zeigen :gnach etwar 10 würfen hing auch gleich ne schöne fettemefo an der fliege :gdie ich ich aber leider verloren habe #q#q#q danach konnte ich noch 2 schöne fette mefos sehen die meine fliege verfolgt haben #q#q#q
was sollst 
in 14tagen gehts weiter 
lg andre


----------



## priezel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

So, bin grad nach Hause gekommen. War ab 19 Uhr an der Kieler Innenförde.
Es gab reichlich Fisch. Bereits der dritte Wurf brachte eine kleine Mefo von 20 cm. Kurz darauf wieder eine Forelle (unter 40 cm), die sich nach einem Sprung gelöst hat. Danach gab es bestimmt 20!!!! Heringe, die auf die Springerfliege - einen Flohkrebs - gebissen haben. Im flachen Wasser.....unglaublich. Naja dazwischen gab es immer wieder Dorsche bis 50 cm. Eine Mefo machte dann den Abschluss, allerdings auch knapp unter Maß.

Ein anderer Angler fing die bis dahin größte Forelle seines Lebens, war ein toller Fisch, kugelrund und knapp 60 cm.

Am Wochenende gehts wieder los!!!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Gestern wieder los gewesen|supergri
13-19uhr Schönhagen sonne pur geiles wetter... alles abgefischt mit fliege ohne pause und nichts kein nachläufer nichts#d
20-22:20 dänisch nienhof ein dorsch mit fliege ca.30cm und das bei nordwind bft 4  er schwimmt wieder 
habe ja noch urlaub und gebe nicht auf :gmeine meefo tour geht weiter jungs:m


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin, Kurzer Zwischenbericht von der Insel...

Ullov Löns hat wieder zugeschlagen 

Ein "Baltic Grand Slam"

1 Hornhecht
1 Dorsch
1 Meerforelle
1 Meeräsche

Bild gibts nur von der Äsche.

Es erübrigt sich jeder weitere Kommentar #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Fettes Petri,

Den "Triple" ohne Äsche hatte ich dieses Jahr auch schon.

Heute Morgen konnte ich einen lebhaften kleinen Gröni aus dem Wasser kitzeln und mit Klaps wieder auf die Reise schicken. Er schickte mir dann aber etwas später seinen komischen Kumpel vorbei: Drillaction wie ein träger Dorsch, und wälzte sich die ganze Zeit an der Oberfläche. Was die Färbung angeht jedenfalls kein Horni. Was es nun war, durfte ich leider nicht erfahren #c da der Haken irgendwann ausschlitzte.

Gruß,

Rever Ned Mefo


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

So wir sind zurück von der Insel...:g

Wann : 4.9.  16Uhr30 - 21uhr30
Wo : Fehmarn
Wer : Der Baron und Ich
Wetter : Wolken und Sonne im Wechsel
Wind : 3Bft aus Nord/Ost
Wasser : Milchige Brühe mit viel Kraut im Ufersaum
Fänge : Baron leider nix, Ich eine 42er Mefo,eine 49er Mefo und ein ca. 60er Horni
Fangköder : Alle mit Snaps grün/gelb 25g

Sonstiges : Der Baron hat noch 2 Mefos kurz im Drill gehabt und ich noch eine,die sich aber auch befreien konnte,die gefangenen Mefos waren blitzeblank,richtig gut im Futter und haben stark gekämpft !!!

Hier ein paar Pics von der 49er...


Anhang anzeigen 143847


Anhang anzeigen 143848


Anhang anzeigen 143849







Wann : 5.9 5Uhr30 - 10uhr30
Wo : Fehmarn
Wer : Der Baron und Ich
Wetter : So wie am Vortag
Wind : 2-3Bft aus Nord/Ost
Wasser : Anfangs milchig mit Kraut zum Ende hin wurde es klarer
Fänge : Der Baron eine 44er Mefo und Ich nix
Fangköder : Snaps weiss 25g

Sonstiges : Der Baron hatte noch eine kurz im Drill und ich hab noch eine kurz vorm Kescher verloren,die bestimmt 55cm gross war.

Hier ein paar Pics von der 44er...

Anhang anzeigen 143845


Anhang anzeigen 143846



Fazit : Ein gelungender Start in die Mefosaison 2010/11,mit vielen Fischkontakten,3 gelandeten Mefos,guten Wetter und ner Menge Spass.
Hätten wir ein wenig mehr Glück gehabt,hätten wir bestimmt jeder 2 Fische mehr gehabt,aber was soll mit der Ausbeute kann man schon zufrieden sein.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Gemach, Gemach, Andre :m, Ich musste erstmal ein paar Mefo-Filets in die Pfanne hauen...

Erstmal PETRI HEIL dem Zacharias! Schönes Wochenende gehabt? |supergri

Also: Nachdem mich ein Kollege aufgrund eines dicken Schädels heute Morgen schändlichst versetzt hatte, beschloss ich trotzdem, das Genöle des Weckers nicht zu ignorieren, sondern mich auf leisen Sohlen in Richtung Wasser aufzumachen.
Allerdings wollte ich heute mal einen neuen Spot ausprobieren, was nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung sein sollte.

Nachdem ich dort in völliger Dunkelheit nach den ersten 20 Würfen schon 2 Bleche dem Blasentang geopfert hatte, stellte ich bei Dämmerung fest, dass ich noch gar nicht da angekommen war, wo ich eigentlich hinwollte. 

Also noch mal einen halben Kilometer weitergewandert und dann erneut versucht. Nach ein paar Würfen hing ein Kamikaze-Horni am Band, der sogar meine Bremse testete und mehr Zeit überm als unterm Wasser verbrachte. Er war wohl ein "Querschläger", die Auflösung sollte ich aber nicht mehr erfahren, da er sich selbst vom Band befreite.

Plötzlich sah ich zu meiner linken einen "Buckelwal", dem sofort springende Sandaale folgten, und das in einer Entfernung, die Einsteigern in die Fliegenfischerei vor keine unlösbaren Probleme gestellt hätte. Also kurz die Stelle angeworfen und ... nichts. Verdammt! Nochmal ... nichts! Dann sprang eine gefühlte Mittvierzigerin am rechten Bildrand aus dem Wasser. 
Aber auch dort brachte Anwerfen nichts, also stellte ich meine Taktik auf Ultraight um.
Aber als auch damit minutenlang nichts ging, fing ich schon an, die Fische abzuschreiben. Plötzlich sah ich sehr sehr weit draussen 2 springende Sandaale. Also nochmals Taktik verändert und eine grün-weisse Weitwurfgranate montiert. Da sich dann auch erstmal nichts tat, wollte ich noch einen letzten Wurf riskieren und war in Gedanken schon fast wieder bei Brötchen, Kaffee und Ausreden. Da gab es plötzlich einen kurzen, aber unmissverständlichen Anfasser. Also nochmal raus bis der Ast bricht, und tatsächlich: Nach dem dritten Wurf war urplötzlich die Rute krumm und die Bremse parierte schwere Kopfschläge und Oberflächendreher. Oh Mann, jetzt bloss keinen Aussteiger produzieren. Also auf rohen Eiern Richtung Ufer gedrillt, und nach einer Weile tauchte dann doch die ersehnte Rückenflosse vor mir auf.

Das Ergebnis hat die Bohne ja schon genannt: Eine dicke 54er Sommermefo mit 1,7Kg, also alles andere als eine falsche Entscheidung beim Weckerklingeln. Aber das wäre auch bei einem Schneidertag der Fall gewesen.

Bis hoffentlich zum nächsten Wochenende auf demselben Sender,

RM


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Fettes PETRI an allen fängern:m

war gestern mit meinem alten in wsh|supergri 18-22:30uhr er mit blech... ich wie immer mit fliege... unterwegs
in der dämmerung gings los eine bugwelle nach der anderen überall fisch |rolleyes habe 5 ganz zarte bisse an meiner fliege gehabt bei nummer 6 habe ich einen kurzen drill erleben dürfen und im sprung hat sie tschüss gesagt #q dann war der spuck auch schon wieder vorbei...als wenn jemand an der uhr gedreht hat |kopfkrat mein alter hat auf eine springerfliege einen 40 dorsch gelandet der schwimmt wieder... ich habe in der dunkelheit noch einen 30cm dorsch gelandet schwimmt auch wieder ...
war wie immer ein schöner abend


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Dickes Petrie an die Fänger|wavey:
War gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs
Wo : Börgerende-Rethwisch
Wann:19.30-23.00
Wind: 3bft später 2 aus NO
Wasser: 17°C ,leicht angetrübt u. kein Kraut
Luft: 16°C um 23.00 nur noch 7°C
Womit: bis 21.00 mit Fusselrute,dann Spinnflitze mit Thor,bzw 
          Spöket Kula schwarz ,beides 26g
Was: 1 x 42er Dorsch ,sonnst nix....den hab ich mitgenommen ,
        denn meine Pfanne wollte den unbedingt kennenlernen

Morgen gehts weiter,habe nachmittag noch was in Rostock zu erledigen und danach gehts an Strand,ich brauch noch ne Trutte vorm 15.09ten:vik:

@Reverend  mann da hast ja füt dein Truttchen auch gleich noch das passende Bett (grins)


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

petri an alle die gefangen haben!

ich war gestern auch mitm kumpel los, von dahme und staberhuk aus, aber wir haben auf mefo keinen stich gesehen. eure fangberichte fallen aber auf fruchtbaren boden, in gedanken ist der nächste einsatz schon so gut wie geplant.

@ reverend mefo: sehr schöner bericht, als wär man dabei gewesen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

moin moin,
War gestern und vorgestern los
Wo : Elmenhorst/Nienhagen
Wann:19.00-21.00
Wind: O-NO, zwischen 3 und 4
Waser:  leicht krautig, aber klar-Wellen bis ca.40cm
Womit:Spöket Kula verschieden Farben in 26g
Was: viele, viele mini Hornis...

Echt erstaunlich wieviel Fisch sich da rumtreibt(mini Hornis(ca.30-40cm) und viele Sandaale+einige Jungheringsschwärme), und doch keine größeren Räuber....!
Hatte erst noch auf nen Dorsch gehofft, aber auch die sind noch zufall.
Naja, eine Woche bleibt ja noch.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge September 2010*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> schöne Idee, wenn die Ostsee bei uns wieder unter 15°C angekommen ist...schmeiß ich auch noch'n paar Meldungen rein




Ich hatte Sonntag schon den ersten in Börgerende - Rethwisch
um ca 22.00 uhr 1x 42 cm#h


----------



## priezel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hatte heute zwei kleine angebräunte Forellen in der Kieler Innenförde. Gebissen hatten beide auf die orangefarbene Springerfliege. Dorsche wollten nicht so richtig beißen. Auch hier gab es nur zwei untermaßige beim Kollegen.
Ich geb nicht auf...irgendwann kommt auch mal wieder eine schöne, maßige.


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 11.09.2010 4 Uhr - 8 Uhr
Wo: Redewisch - Steinbeck
Wer: Ossi und nen Kumpel
Wasser: 15°C glasklar
Wind: 1 - 2 SO
Was: nüscht
Womit: alles was fliegen konnte....

Wir mussten unbedingt nochmal los bevor bei uns die Schonzeit beginnt. Das Kapitel SommerMeFo ist damit für mich abgehakt. Hat leider nicht geklappt. Wir sind um 4 Uhr an der Angelstelle angekommen und haben alles gegeben. Mein Kumpel hat sich 3 Blinker abgerissen|kopfkrat. In der Dämmerung wurde uns klar warum: 50m vorm Strand lag alles voller Netze. Schönen Dank dem netten Fischer. der kam dann um 6.30Uhr um uns den Rest zu geben und fing an seine Netze einzuholen:r. Ist schon geil wenn man sich den Arm vom Strand aus auskugelt und der Affe einem vor der Nase rumfährt und die Netze voll hat bis oben hin#q. Nächstes Mal hab ich nen Neoprenanzug in der Tasche, den werd ich kriegen....:mAlso Leute gebt alles.....#h


----------



## Frostbeule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 10.09.2010 15 Uhr - 21:30 Uhr
Wo: Fehmarn Ostküste
Wer: Ich
Wasser: 16°C leich trübe
Wind: 3-4 WSW
Was: 1 untermaßige Mefo auf Beifängerfliege, abends einen 45er Dorsch und einige u.m. Dorsche
Womit: Wobbler (sehr schnell geführt)

Sind noch einige kleine Hornhechte unterwegs,aber hat nach langer Pause mal wieder viel Spass gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: Gestern
Wo: Fehmarn 
Wer: Ich + Steffen
Wasser: reichlich
Wind: ja
Was: eine schöne Streamertrutte von 52cm auf Vaddis Spezialfliege. Ein netter Fisch, der an der 6er Rute für Plaisir gesorgt hat.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann : gestern von 6.00-11.00
Wo: Mecklenb. Bucht
Wer: solo
Womit: Eisen , Fliegenflitze
Wasser: mit Netzen verziert#q

Zuerst mit Fliege begonnen - zeigte sich nach paar Würfen und nem Hammerbiß , mit wem ich mir die Badewanne teilte : Schnabelkarpfen#q ,(passen gut durch die Maschen) . Wann verp... die sich endlich in die Winterferien . 
Später flüchtende Minihornis - Blech hinkatapultiert - wieder ein zackiger Biß - noch ein respektabler Horni . 
*Familientragödie *in der Ostsee. Das wars dann auch , nur noch handlange Juniorhornis als Nachläufer .

@ Ossi : wart Ihr zwei die rechts von mir , denen der Fischer über die Rutenspitzen fahren wollte ?

Petri von Kraft !  
P.S. V.... Schonzeit


----------



## reenscher1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

wann: 11.09.2010  04.30 - 07.00 Uhr  
wo:rostock
was: 2 Dorsche 43cm und 46 cm, leider keine Mefo mehr
womit: die ganze Kiste voll blech und plaste
warum: weil spinnangeln in der ostsee einfach genial ist

stand voll im Fisch; millionen 3 cm kleiner heringe( denke ich) direkt am ufer, leider kein Räuber dabei


----------



## Schaper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin,
Waren gestern mal wieder los auf Jagd!
Brodtner Ufer! 17-21 Uhr
Alles voll mit Netze.....
Wind fast keiner später etwas mehr.
Viele viele viele kleine Hornis. 
Ein maßiger Dorsch sonst leider nichts.


----------



## be1n

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moink,

am Samstag erste Mefo auf Fussel auffer Insel gefangen, leider unter Maß aber trotzdem ein Heidenspaß 
eine zweite ist im Drill ausgestiegen....
der Herbst kann kommen!

Grüßle


----------



## speiche

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin Leudde, 
war im September schon einmal los, läuft noch alles sehr schleppend, 2 Dorsche gegen Mitternacht auf Fliege,morgens gege 6.00 Uhr eine Mefo kurz gehakt 'n paar Meter mitgenommen und dann wieder verloren.
Wenn's das Wetter zuläßt werde ich es dies Wo-Ende nochmal probieren


----------



## BliWo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moinsen,
so, nun ist auch für mich die Mefo-Saison eingeläutet.
wann: 09. -12.09
wo: Fynen Ostküste, Langeland
wer: wir zwei beide
was: 1x 55er 
warum: weil Svendborg auch ein interessantes Nachtleben hat

Gefühlte 13.487 Würfe ohne wirklichen Erfolg, ich konnte leider nur eine Untermaßige auf Blech erwischen. :cDafür noch Schnabelfische bis 80 cm. Mein Kollege aus Svendborg hingegen hat mich mal wieder mit ner 55er auf Fliege am Sbiro abgeledert; klarer Heimvorteil!

Revanche folgt am letztem Septemberwochenende auf Aeroe:vik:

Martin


----------



## Merlan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin Leute;-)
Bin gestern mal wieder mit Blech los gewesen und habe wahre sternstunden erlebt
Wann: 13.09
Wo: Schlei
Wer: Ich
Was: eine 67 Mefo und 44 Dorsche zwischen 40 u 45 cm
Wahr echt ein geiler Abend lg Merlan.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Hallo Leute 
Mitte September winbstärke 6-7 in böen 8 #6bei den wind musste heute meine neue 8# Richtig Leiden :q
um 7Uhr stand ich im Wasser und beim 3 wurf war die rute Richtig krumm :vik:geile sprünge geiler drill geile geheime geheim fliege was will man mehr ein 60cm bock hat sich die pinke sau reingeballert #6gucks du hier 
Anhang anzeigen 144609


Anhang anzeigen 144610

lg andre


----------



## eddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann:       Heute 16.09.10 von     17:00-20:30 Uhr
  Wo:  Dahme TP bis Leuchtturm
  Was:  nix:c
  Womit:  Pategriesen
  Warum: weil ich schon sooooooo lange nicht mehr los war.:vik::vik:
Und wer hat den Stöpsel aus der Ostsee gezogen?|supergri #c

Das Wasser war wech, jo,wech|kopfkrat
Die erste Sandbank war kompl. freigelegt


naja beim nächsten mal|wavey:#h
eddy


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin Moin, dickes Petri den Fängern 

Möchte mich hier auch mal melden, war vom 4. bis gestern in Boejden / Fünen.........(angeltechnisch nicht gerad ein bekanntes "Highlight" !! |bigeyes)

wann: Sonntag den 5. Sept.
wo: Boejden / DK
was: 6 (SECHS) gefärbte zwischen 30 und 45 cm
womit: Thor, 14gr, (von Falckfisch)

wann: Montag den 6. Sept.
wo: Boejden / DK
was: 1 Silber , 70cm und 3,2kg
womit: Thor, 14gr, (von Falckfisch)

Die Silberne hat beim zweiten Wurf gebissen und den Blinker komplett geschluckt!!


----------



## Merlan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin;-)
War gestern mal wieder genial, Ich sach bloß eins Die Dorsche sind auf der Schlei ausgebrochen 68 Dorsche, zwischen 40 u 55cm und eine feiste 55 mefo.

Wann: gestern
Wo: Schlei
Wer: ICH
Was: 68 Dorsche und eine Mefo
Womit: Geheim 

Bilder kommen noch nach auch das von der letzten Angeltour, Muss jetzt ertmal auf See Lieben gruß Merlan


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

moin,

wann:   gestern 19.09
wo:      Fehmarn
wer:     Ich + 2
was:     nüscht hängen geblieben
womit:  Blech
warum: wurde wirklich Zeit die Saison zu eröffnen, 
            auch ohne nennenswerte Vorfälle endlich mal
            wieder ein schöner Tag am Wasser!!!!!!!!!!
            Fisch wurde gesehen, gefangen, vermutlich 
            bald verspeist - jedoch nicht von uns - einen 
            schönen Fisch am Strand zu sehen lässt die 
            Motivation immer gleich in die Höhe schnellen.

MfG Oa


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Nabends...:m

Wer : Shez und ich
Wo : Fehmarn & Ost-Holstein
Wann : 23.09  9-12Uhr Fehmarn & 13-17Uhr OH
Wetter : Astreines sonniges T-Shirtwetter
Wind : Eigentlich nicht vorhanden
Fänge : Shez 2 untermassige,eine auf Fehmarn und eine in OH,ich nix.
Womit : Snaps 25g kupfer

Sonstiges : Ich hab leider meine bis jetzt größte Mefo im Drill nachn paar Minuten verloren,hab sie auch schon gesehen...#q
Schätze mal so um die 70cm wird sie gehabt haben,man das macht mich echt fertig,aber was solls...
Morgen Nachmittag gehts zusammen mitn Baro bis Samstag Nachmittag anne Küste,da geht bestimmt noch was!!!

Danach ist erstmal leider für 6-8 Wochen Schluss mit fischen,weil ich nächste Woche am linken Ellbogen operiert werde.:v


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Moin zusammen,
habe seit langen auch mal wieder was zu berichten.
Nachdem wir die 300 km mit der schönen Baustelle vor Lübeck abgespult hatten ging es bei abflauenden Westwind erstmal schön in die Welle:q

Wann:21.9
Wer:Freund und ich
Wo :Ostholstein und Fehmarn
Wann:17.00 - 21.00
Wind: kräftig aus West
Wasser: Schöne Welle ,leicht Tübe, wenig Kraut
Womit:Spinne mit dickem Snaps in hellgrün + Beifänger
Was: 54 er Mefo und 45er Dorsch 
Es war *gerade* noch fischbar aber der Wind flaute ab und es wurde immer besser. Die Mefo hat weit draußen zugeschlagen ,habe sie dann *gestrandet.*
Dann den üblichen Kurztripdöner eingelegt und für 5 Stunden inne Pension.
Beim Bier haben wir uns dann ausgemalt wie geil es wäre morgen früh Fische beim Jagen zu sehen und gezielt anzuwerfen......:q:q:q

Da wir bequem fliegenfischen wollten Angelplatz mit fast Ententeich ausgesucht und um 6.30 ab ans Wasser.Nach einer halben Stunde sah ich 300m weiter einen Fisch aus dem Wasser fliegen ,also Laufschritt marsch.Dann sprang auch schon die nächste Mefo und im nächsten Moment spritzten dann kleinen Tobis auseinander. Endlich mal ein richtig spannendes fischen:q:q:q.
Schnell fishbones geheimen Geheimköder montiert und bereit die 70er zu verhaften. 3 Würfe ...Biss...Fisch hängt...mäßige Gegenwehr...und dann landete ich einen 30er *Barsch:vik:*Die nächsten 3 Stunden sahen wir immer mal wieder ne Mefo springen ,aber die Tobiasfisch spritzten ständig auseinander.Wir konnten Verfolgungsjagten über
50m sehen.:qgeil.In den 3 Stunden probierten wir ne Menge verschiedene Köder durch. Mein Freund hatte mehrere Anfasser konnte aber nichts verhaften. An der Spinnrute konnte ich dann einen großen Hornhecht (Sch..ße die sind ja auch da!) mit einen dünnen Sommet haken, der sich aber wieder abschüttelte.Irgendwie gelang es uns nicht den passenden Köder zu finden und richtig zu präsentieren.. 
Und die Mefos jagten weiter die Tobis...
Wir legten eine lange Pause ein und gingen zum Essen zurück zum Auto.
Nachmittags um 4 gings weiter.
Und die Mefos jagten immer noch die Tobis...
Der Spaß ging weiter.:q:q:q
Dann endlich Biss, auf meine in Zeitlupe geführte geheime Geheimgarnele, Fisch hängt und nach schönen Drill sicher *gestrandet*.
Mein Freund ging leider leer aus ,konnte aber 2 Tage vorher 2 gute Zander verhaften. Da war ich der Schneider.Es war ein echt super spannender Angeltag.:vik:
Wann:22.9
Wer:Freund und ich
Wo :Ostholstein und Fehmarn
Wann:7.00 - 11.00 und 16.00- 19.00
Wind: Süd 1 bft
Wasser: klar,ruhig
Womit:Fliegenrute ,geheimes Geheimgarnelenmuster
Was: 51er Mefo

Wünsche allen einen spannenden Angeltag.
Grüße MailP


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 23.09.10, 19.45h-21.30h
Wo: OH Küste
Wer: Ich
Was: 1x 35 cm#c, 1x 57 cm:q, 1x verloren |uhoh:
       + 7 Dorsche zw. 35-45cm

War nen super Abend, dunkel, Vollmund und der Fich biss....Schade, dass ich die eine nicht zu Gesicht bekam, diese war definitiv größer alsdie 57er....aber wat will man mehr :q:q:q Hatte mehr Fänge als die beiden Brandungsangler die ich mit hatte 


Das Bild ist net so pralle, aber naja Handykamera


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann:...19.20.21.22.23.24.9
Wer: ich
Wo :BU Travemünde
Wann:meist von 7.20-9.00 und 18.00-21.00
Wind: mal so mal so

ich war die letzten Wochen fast täglich immer kurz am Wasser, Fische habe ich leider keine gesehen .... obwohl das stimmt nicht ganz.

Letzten so vor 3 oder 4 Tagen komme ich am Parkplatz an und sehe schon ein bekanntes Gesicht ! Kurz hin bissl geqatscht zeigt er mir eine schöne 50er Mefo die er gerade verhaftet hat .Ich kurz gratuliert und wech ab ans Wasser. 3 Std Blech ins Wasser geschmissen ..... nix !

Naja morgen dann

Von wegen morgen dann...

Ich 0720 am BU , sehe oben vom Ufer einen Angler im Wasser stehen. Der Knüppel krum wie sonst was. Habe mir das Schauspiel 10 min von oben angeschaut .. Naja dachte ich gehst schon mal runter ans Wasser...evtl bist du ja heute auch mal dran .

Noch mal 10 min später konnte ich dann sehen wie der Angler eine 72er Mefo Kescherte #r geiler Fisch |bigeyes

Naja .. ich ging mal wieder lehr aus :c

So geht das seit einiger Zeit.



Heute morgen dann wieder am Wasser , Fische jagen gesehen , gefangen ........  NIX ( war ja klar )


Ich habe mitlerweile 856841265724³ Würfe auf dem Rutenzähler stehen , ich muss doch langsamm mal dran sein .Ist echt wie Verhext . Seit dem Frühjahr keine Forelle mehr .

Wer von euch hat eine Voodoo Puppe mit meinem Namen und nen durchgestrichenen Fisch drauf ?


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Petri den Fängern !!!#6

So,wir sind auch vonne Küste zurück und ich konnte die größte Mefo meines bisherigenden Lebens sicher landen.:vik:
Aber leider hab ich die magischen 70cm um 2cm verfehlt...:c

So, nun die gewöhnlichen Daten...

Wann : 24.9 17-20Uhr
Wo : OH
Wer : Der Baron Shez und ich
Wetter : Bedekt mit ab und zu Regen.
Wind : Fast nicht vorhanden
Fänge : Der Baron nix,Shez nix und ich eine untermassige
Fangköder : Mörre Silda perlmutt/grün 22g

Sonstiges : Der Baron hat noch eine gute nach kurzen Drill verloren...


Wann : 25.9 6-13uhr
Wo : OH
Wer : Der Baron,Shez,Jan und ich
Wetter : Zuerst bedekt mit ab und zu Regen,nachher ab und an Sonnenschein.
Wind : Zuerst gefühlte 5 Bft aus West,mit der Zeit immer weniger.
Fänge : Der Baron nix,Shez nix,Jan eine ca. 60er knall braune Mefo und ich ein knapp 50er Dorsch und eine dicke 68er Mefo
Fangköder : Snaps grün/gelb 25g,Snaps weiß/grün/gelb 25g und Snaps lila/schwarz

Sonstiges : Der Baron hat noch 2 dicke,die aber auch knall braun waren,kurz vorm landen verloren...Die eine hatte auf jeden fall Ü70 Maß !!!

So,nun ist erstmal wegen meiner OP ein paar Wochen Schluss mit fischen,aber das war ja ein gelungender Abschluss.

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg die demnächst anne Küste kommen.

Hier noch 2 Pics...

Anhang anzeigen 145426


Anhang anzeigen 145427


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

moin moin, hatte heute mal wieder einen Kurz-Trip an die Küste DK/ALS gemacht von 9uhr -13 uhr ... das einzigste was ich gefangen hatte war 4 X Silber zwischen ca. 30-35cm  die natürlich wieder schwimmen um weiter zuwachsen....  ich hatte das Gefühl das ich mitten im Kindergarten gefischt hatte ...wo sind die Großen ??!!??

Es kann nur besser werden ....

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri... 
Gruß


----------



## egalo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

War dann heute nochmal los.

Wann : 26.7. 10-16:30Uhr
Wo : OH
Wer : Ich
Wetter :Bisschen Regen .
Wind : doll bis ganz doll
Fänge : 4 mal untermassig
Fangköder :Snaps silber/flieder

Trotz des heftigen Sturms sind dann doch noch 4 kleine Grönis rausgekommen. Hatte dann noch einen dicken Biss den ich leider nicht mehr verwandeln konnte. Am Ende musste ich dann doch vor dem ganzen Kraut kapitulieren. Hab mir dann nochmal Dahmshowed angeguckt wo aber an Angeln nicht wirklich zu denken war bei ca. 3m Wellen und gefühlten 100 Surfern. 
Gruß Egalo


----------



## Schaper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 26.10 6.00 -12.00 Uhr
Wo: Insel
Wer: Ich und Timo85
Was 1x 55 er Mefo

Wir waren heute morgen auf der Insel. Aufm Hinweg Weltuntergang.  Gefühlte Tischtennisball grosse Regentropfen. Erst voll im Wind  gestanden,aber nach einer Stunde Kraut am Haken haben wir die Stelle  gewechselt. Zum Glück hat ne Insel ja 2 Seiten. ;-)
Dort angekommen das gleiche Spiel nur andersrum. Wind 4-5 eher 5 ausm  Rücken, da konnten unsere Blechköder mit leichtigkeit ins Kühle Nass  geworfen werden.

Ich hatte nach einer guten Stunde den ersten zarten Biss zu melden.
Kurz darauf war die Rute dann für ca. 10 sek gebogen. Aber es sollte  wohl nicht sein. Fisch hat sich im Sprung befreien können.#q Von weitem  würde ich sagen gerade so maßig, also nicht so schlimm, die kann noch  weiter wachsen.
Spätestens jetzt wussten wir sie sind da.
Also weiter, weiter, weiter.........

Dann der Biss bei Timo.
Rute gebogen bis zum Anschlag, sah nach einem sehr netten Drill aus. Und  der sollte es auch werden. Die Blanke 55er hat sich bestimmt 6-7 mal  aus dem Wasser geschraubt und dazu einige Fluchten zurück zwischen die  Steine gewagt. Doch wie ihr unten sehen könnt, der Fisch konnte sicher  im Kescher gelandet werden. 
Und somit konnten wir mit einem guten Gefühl unseren kleinen  Angelausflug beenden. Freuen uns schon auf morgen Früh. Dann folgt Part  2|supergri


----------



## timo85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

So Bericht vom Part 2

 Wann:heute 10.00-15.00 uhr
 Wo : Fehmarn
 Wind:2-3 aus NO
 Was:mal wieder ein ausschlizter#q
 Womit: Trutta durchlaufblinker

 Leider konnten wir heute keine mefo überzeugen mit uns nach
  hause zu komme. Aber : Schaper hat mal wieder einen Drill verk.....#h|supergri
 Naja vielleicht klappt es ja am wochenende wieder.

Ps: mal so am rande hab noch eine Guideline LPX komplett mit schnur und rolle im keller rumliegen. kein jahr alt!Wer Interesse hat schreibt kurz ne pn
dann gibst auch mehr infos

Gruß Timo


----------



## Schaper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

So sind zurück.
Wo: Insel
Wann: 6.00 - 14.00 Uhr
Wer: Ich und Marcelhl
Was: 1x 55er und 1x 47 Mefo plus 6 kleine Mefos.


Wir waren heute mal wieder aufer Insel.
Haben um 6.00 Uhr angefangen mit Fischen auf Blech.
War super. Haben die Mefos direkt gefunden. Als wenn sie auf uns gewartet haben.|bla:

Marcelhl hat eine schöne 55 er und 2 kleine von ca 25cm gefangen.
Ich hab zum ende dann doch nochmal zugeschlagen mit der 47er. Vorher 4x zwischen 20 und 30 cm.

@Timo85: Was nu mit morgen????Los oder nicht los????


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 29.09.10 von 17Uhr bis 19.30Uhr
wer: Ich 
Wo: DK/Als
Wind: S / SO erst 2-3 abnehmend bis garkein wind.
Was : 4X kontakt 1X ca. 35-40cm schwimmt wieder.
Womit: Fliege 

So ein misst nach dem 3ten wurf erster kontakt fühlte sich auch nach ner guten mefo an so wie die reinknallte... und sonnst mal wieder nur kinderstube. alle bisse kamen in der ersten stunde und danch war ruhepause um kurz vor 19uhr dann nochmal ekin anfasser.... 
Kann das was mit der leichten tiede in der Ostsee zu tunhaben ??? denn als ich ankahm war nur eine leichte strömung im wasser die aber stetig stärker wurde??

Naja nächstes mal wird´s besser dann hoffe ich das statt der kinderstube auch mal die Eltern vorbei schauen.... 

Gruß


----------



## küstenjung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

moin,moin......war beim blinkern in der trave....grobe richtung,hamberge...und siehe da...meerforelle ca. 65 cm wohlgenährt,und mit einem schönen gruss wieder ins element....der aufstieg ist in gang...der fisch war bunt....lg küstenjung:q ps viell.hat einer von meinen sportsfreunden auch kontakt gehabt.......ich glaube das hat mit dem hohen wasserstand der letzten woche zutun,bzw.dem regen am letzten we.


----------



## Mefo_Alex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Wann: 29.09.10 von 1215Uhr bis 1450Uhr
wer: Ich 
Wo: Stohl
Wind: O 2-3 
Was : 1X 30-35CM
Womit: Spinn - Snaps (Blau-Silber)

Natürlich wieder schonen zurückgesetzt. Gleich nach Wiedereinwurf den nächsten Fisch an der Rute gehabt. Leider vor meinen Füßen verloren.


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2010*

Heute  Kumpel und Ich auf der Insel  von 9.30-17Uhr

Wind im Rücken 

Blech mit SpringerFliege.Blech weiß-gelb,Fliege häßliches Erstlingswerk

6 x Silber zwischen 30 -40 cm bei mir ,durften alle  wieder schwimmen.Die 3 hat sich dann doch glatt am SpringerFliegentier versucht.

Kumpel 1 Minihorni..sonst nix

kurz vor Feierabend noch nen schönen Kontakt  welcher  weit aus mehr als 40 cm hatte "longline" released 3 Meter vor der Rutenspitze.


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Gestern war zwar noch kein Oktober, aber fast.

Wo: OB Nirnhagen von 18.15 - 19.45 Uhr

Wer: ich und Zuschauer

Wind: Südost, auf Ost gedreht

Was: 1 Silberblanke ca. Ende 40 nach Salto 1 m vor mir selbst releast und 1 gerade maßiger Dorsch der weiterschwimmt


----------



## Marcel-hl

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin Moin,
der Saisonstart ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack #6 

Wann: Fr. 01.10.2010 (7.00 - 13.00 Uhr)
Wo: OH
Wer: Ich alleine 
Womit: alle Farben und Formen durch -> Blech
Was: 3x unter Maß, 1x 54 cm
Wind: im Rücken 3-4 btf 

Petri an Alle |supergri #h


----------



## Kukkosaari

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Tach Zusammen,

komme aus dem Raum Stuttgart und der Weg an die Küste ist halt immer extrem weit. Deswegen ist jeder Tag zum Mefo fischen ein besonderer.

Hatte gestern Freitag das Glück aus beruflichen Gründen im Raum Flensburg zu sein.
Da ich mich nicht so auskenne wo die besten Stellen sind, hab ich mir einfach eine vom hören sagen bekannte Stelle zum Mefo fischen rausgesucht. Habernis Huk. Auto am Parkplatz abgestellt und von 9.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Stecke gemacht. Ich war den ganzen Tag alleine und habe niemanden getroffen.
Es war ein ziemlich auflandiger Wind mit ordentlich Wellengang und das Wasser war auch ganz schön angetrübt.

Hab ein paar Farben mit Blinkern und Wobblern durchprobiert, meist rot-schwarz oder kupfer aber keinen einzigen Biss gehabt. 
Halb so schlimm, denn es war ein toller Tag.

Wollte mal in die Runde fragen, was die Experten zu den gestrigen Bedingungen sagen. Waren die gut oder schlecht oder war die Uhrzeit nicht ideal?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: 02.10 / 9 - 12.30 uhr 
Wo: DK / Als
Womit: Fliege
Wind: viel aus S / SO
Was: 1x 35 und 1x 45 leider Braun beide schwimmen wieder

Waren schöne stunden bei etwas hörteren bedingungen 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hallo Leute 
heute zu dritt losgewesen ein biß und 2 fische verloren auf fliege :cdavon war die erste richtig geil :cdie hole ich mir noch #6lg andre


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin,

Wann: 02.10.
wo:wh 
wie: Blech
wie lange: 6.00-8.00
wer: Ich und Vattern
was: Ich hatte gleich im dunkeln eine Mefo von ca 50-55cm, wurde aber gleich wieder released weil braun

Wetter war nich wirklich prall,ziemlich starker seitenwind machte die Köderführung bzw. den Kontakt doch sehr schwierig, aber hat ja doch noch gefunzt:vik:
Hatten eigentlich noch auf Dorsch als Beifang gehofft aber als es hell wurde konnte wir die Fischernetze direkt vor unserer Nase sehen:v
Petri und Gruß!


----------



## SV75

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hallo,

waren am WE auch am Start










schwimmt wieder :vik:

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## SV75

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

haben ihn nicht gemessen, nur nen kurzes Bild und wieder zurück innen Teich.
Denk aber mal war so 65er Klasse.
Köder war ein Wobbler 
war Beifang beim Dorsche stippen 

Gruss


----------



## Marcel-hl

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Gestern und Heute in OH auf Jagd gewesen, je 4 Stunden gefischt mit Rückenwind 4-5 btf.
Leider keine Kontakte, nicht mal ein Zuppler |gaehn: 
Die Entdeckung des Tages, 3-4 fette Meeräschen
3 m vom Ufer entfernt. Zuerst bin ich im Dreieck gesprungen,
da ich jagende Mefos erhoffte. Später war dann das deutliche flanken zu sehen ... |kopfkrat schon ein bischen seltsam, da ich
Heute das erste mal deutlich die kälte in der Atmungsaktiven spüren konnte. 
Die Burger-Reste (Mittagessen FastFood) aus meinem Rucksack, montiert an einem Mefo Einzelhaken konnten keine Erfolge verbuchen 
Wer hätte das gedacht, die Chance dieses Jahr doch noch eine
Äsche zu landen :c


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin Moin!
War gestern in der Kifö los und konnte eine Mefo von guten 50cm landen.
Der Fisch war aber in einer nicht gerade herbstlichen Verfassung.Er war sehr schlank,sah aber nicht so ramponiert aus wie ein Absteiger. Hatte letztes Jahr im Oktober auch schon so einen Fisch. 
Der Drill war aber spektakulär mit Salto und wilden Fluchten.
Hoffe sie erholt sich und kommt im Frühjahr blank wieder.
Gebissen hat sie auf eine Magnus um 19:30 Uhr.

Schöne Grüße von der Küste 

Sebastian


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Am Do-nachmittag 14 uhr Rosenfelderstrand, ein Nachläufer mit kräftigem Flossenschlag unter der Rutenspitze|bigeyes

Gestern Johannestal zur Dämmerung eine von ca.30 cm die noch 
ihrer Mama bescheid geben sollte #c


----------



## Marcel-hl

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: Fr. 08.10.2010
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: nur meine Wenigkeit
Uhrzeit: 14.30 bis ca. 19.00 Uhr
Wind: erst S/W, später O max. 2 btf
Womit: Blech
Was: 3x Mefo 20-30 cm ; 1x Leo u40 cm

Info: Die 3 Bisse kamen am Nachmittag direkt nach dem der Wind gedreht hatte. 
Wasser war zum Anfang glasklar, später schön angetrübt. 
Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit ging dann der Leo an die Leine.
Mein Nachbar hat danach in 10 Minuten 3 Leos gefangen,
mein Signal zum Aufbruch |supergri  

Grüzie


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ich konnte heute morgen einen sehr starken Fisch zwischen 70-80cm verhaften. Von hier noch mal ein dickes "DANKE SCHÖN" an den älteren Mitangler, der durch seine Mithilfe dafür gesorgt hat, dass dieser herrliche Herbstmilchner so unbeschadet weiter schwimmen konnte.

Später dann wurde ich noch mit einer netten Mittfünfzigerin belohnt.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: heute, 11.10.10...von 18.30- 20.00h
Wer: Schwarzwusel und icke
Wo: OH
Was: 2 x Silber (35cm +40cm) beide schwimmen wieder :g
        + 3 Dorsche (zw. 30- 50cm)

Für die kurze Zeit ganz gut


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hi, Leute!
Wir waren mal wieder los.

Wann: 13.10 / 17 - 20:30 uhr 
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Womit: Blech und Wobbler
Wind: kein Wind...Ententeich und Wasser klar
Wer: Traveangler und ich
Was: einige Dorsche, paar mitgenommen|rolleyes

Heute waren wir auch noch mal kurz am Wasser, war aber nichts zu holen. Wir bleiben dran.
Bis denn, M


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: 15.10 / 18 - 20:30 uhr 
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Womit: Blech und Wobbler
Wind: kein Wind...Ententeich und Wasser leicht trübe
Wer: Ich und ein Freund
Was: ein Dorsch, mein Freund eine 50er Mefo ...silber


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: 15. Oktober 18.00-19.30
Wo: Fehmarn-Ostseite
Womit: schwarzer Snaps 
Wind: Keiner. Aber Regen 
Wer: Freund + ich
Was: Freund ein maßiger Dorsch, ich 45er, 55er, 60er Dorsch und eine braune Mefo von 70cm:k die einen schwarzen Snap auf voller Wurfdistanz beim Absinken nahm. Im Wasser abgehakt ist der Fisch schnell wieder unterwegs gewesen. Die ersten Dorschbisse hatten wir schon nach den ersten Würfen.

Sobald der Wind wieder schwächer wird gehts wieder los :m


----------



## longhorn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: Do.14.10
Wo: OH
Womit : Blech und Springerfliege
Wind: Nord West 2,5-3
Wer: Ich |supergri
Was: Eine 62cm braune Mefo (schwimmt wieder)
und zwei 45cm Dorsche.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

N'abends die Herren...:m

So erstmal die üblichen Daten...

Wann : 17.10 8-16Uhr
Wer : Egalo, Shez und ich
Wo : Fehmarn
Wind : Erst gefühlte 2 bft aus Nord/Ost, später so gut wie nichts
Wetter : Sonnig, mit ab und zu kleinen Wolken, aber doch schon recht kalt.
Wasser : Zuerst ein wenig angetrübt, nachher glasklar, mit Wellen
Fänge : Egalo und Shez leider nichts, ich eine dicke blitzeblanke 56er Mefo !!!:vik:
Fangköder : Snaps weiss/gelb/grün 25g

Sonstiges : Wir hatten den ganzen Tag über, wenig Fischkontakt, mir ist noch eine nach ca. 5 Sek. ausgestiegen und Shez hatte noch einen Nachläufer, sonst hatten wir echt keinerlei Fischkontakt.
Aber der Drill von der 56er hatte es echt in sich.
Als sie den Köder auf voller Wurfdistanz packen wollte, hat sie sich wohl so doof dabei gedreht, dass der Haken nicht im Maul saß, sondern in der Flanke, mitten am Köper.Dadurch hat die am Anfang son Alarm gemacht und soviel Schnur genommen,dass ich dachte, dass der Fisch mindesten 70cm gross wäre....Aber naja die 56er ist ja auch n sexy Fisch und blank !!!:g:g:g:g:g

Hier noch 3 Pics...

Anhang anzeigen 147259


Anhang anzeigen 147260


Anhang anzeigen 147261


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin zusammen,
waren gestern wieder mal los (wie jede Woche).
Am Schwedeneck war das komplette Ufer mit Netzen dicht gestellt...also sind wir weiter Richtung Förde gefahren...selbst vor Bülk lagen die Netze noch....wir haben es dann trotzdem gewagt und sind zumindest nicht Schneider ausgegangen...1 Steelhead und 2 gute Dorsche haben den Tag dann noch ein wenig gerettet....aber diese ganzen Netze sind schon echt Sch.... ;-(...
Petri an alle Fänger ;-))
Gruß Hummerpaule


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : 18.10. 13:30-19:30
Wer : ich
Wo : Strand
Wind : Erst gefühlte 2 bft aus Nord/Ost, später so gut wie nichts
Wetter : Sonnig, mit ab und zu kleinen Wolken, aber doch schon recht kalt.
Wasser : glasklar
Fänge : 2 Nachläufer, 1 Aussteiger auf Blech, 2 Dorsche 45iger auf Blech waren zu flutschig....
Fangköder: Snaps, Boss
Besonderheiten: überall sprangen kackbraune Mefo´s 3-4 m vor meinen Augen!!!!! Eine gute braune ü70 ca 10m vor mir. Eine silberblanke ca. 60iger mehrfach angeworfen nur wollte sie leider nicht.... Fliege und Blech brachten kaum Erfolg.... Weitermachen #6


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : 16.10. u. 17.10. 
Wer : Ich
Wo : Dänemark
Wasser : kristallklar

Was : 
Samstag 8, Sonntag 4 (4x <40cm, Rest bis ca. 60cm?)

Womit: Moresilde gold-rot 10g + Springer in orange und Hansen Fight in Schwarz/Kupfer

Besonderheiten: 
Blanke, geschätzt auf Ü65 ist den ganzen Drill über mehr über als im Wasser gewesen ohne dass ich etwas hätte dagegen machen können und hat sich kurz vor Schluss verabschiedet. Vermute Lachs oder Stealhead, so einen Dämon hatte ich noch nie am Band...

Bei unserem Bekannten Dublette aus Mefo-Lachs-Kombi, je 25cm.

2 Mal im Schwarm gestanden, 5 Mal sind mir richtig fette Nachläufer bis 2 Meter vor die Füsse geschwommen ohne Fliege oder Blech zu nehmen. Hatte bisher noch nie das zweifelhafte Vergnügen so oft die breiten Bugwellen hinter meiner Schnur herschwimmen zu sehen... :c

Mein Vater fängt eine sehr schöne Trutte mit >65cm, leider hat er die Fotografie nicht erfunden, siehe Wasser-Bild...

Insgesamt ein Hammerwochenende mit 12 Forellen in zwei Tagen für mich, die Vorhut hatte in der letzten Woche deutlich über 30 Fische, die haben irgendwann aufgehört mitzuzählen. 

Wir hatten uns schon vor dem Trip entschieden, keine Forellen mitzunehmen, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen waren auch alle braun.


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Dickes Petri Gemini...#6

Wir waren auch in DK auf Lolland unterwegs und konnten vier Mefos zum Landgang überreden.

Das Wetter war einfach nur Klasse und wir sind nächstes Jahr wieder zum Mefoabschlußfischen in DK!








#h


----------



## KugelBlitz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : 17.10.2010
Wer : Ich,ein erfahrener Mefo-Kollege, ein Neueinsteiger
Wo : OH
Wasser : anfangs ganz leicht angetrübt später komplett klar
Wind:fast keiner....
Was : Ich 2x Silber#6(knappe 40cm)  6x Dorsch(bis 50cm):vik:,der 1.Kollege 3x Silber |evilebenfalls bis knapp 40) und 7x Dorsch (bis 60cm) der Neueinsteiger satte 5x Silber(38-42cm)  in nicht einmal 3 Stunden;+
Macht insgesamt 10x Silber und 13 Leo's!:l
Womit: Ich Gno's und Stripper in RS,die anderen beiden mit Gno's und "No-Name" vom Flohmarkt#q

Es war einfach ein Tag den ich nie vergessen werde.Angekommen sagten wir beiden noch zu dem Rookie das wir froh sein können heute abend zu dritt EINE Mefo in den händen zu halten, und dann fängt der Kerl ganz cool mal eben 3 Stück in nichtmal einer Stunde!
Ich habe Bisse ohne Ende vergeigt und insgesamt haben wir nochmal 8 Fische verloren.
30 min nachdem die Mefos weg waren(ca 18.15 Uhr) gabs bei fast jedem Wurf Dorsche.
Um 19 Uhr haben wir nach nem Doppeldrill aufgehört und die Heimreise angetreten!

Ich würde sagen das wir die Herbst-Saison recht ordentlich eingeläutet haben und das dieser Strand weiterhin mein geheimer Lieblingsstrand bleibt!
Nächsten Sonntag gehts wieder los und dann muss die blanke 50+ Mefo drin sein!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : 19.10. 13:30-20:00
Wer : ich
Wo : Strand
Wind : Erst gefühlte 3 bft aus Nord/Ost, später so gut wie nichts
Wetter : Sonnig, mit ab und zu kleinen Wolken, aber doch schon recht kalt.
Wasser : glasklar
Fänge : 2 Nachläufer, 2 Aussteiger auf Blech, 1 Dorsch 40iger auf Blech war zu flutschig....
Fangköder: Snaps, Boss, div. Fliegen
Besonderheiten: Weitermachen!!!


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri! =)
War gestern morgen auch zusammen mit Lenn mal wieder los.
Er 7 oder 8 Dorsche um die 45cm.
Ich 5 Dorsche und eine 48er Mefo, sah mir schon leicht braun aus, daher #h,  dazu noch div. Aussteiger.
War nen toller Trip von 6 UHr morgens bis 9 Uhr morgens ohne Regen und schönem Sonnenaufgang! =)


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : Heute 14 Uhr bis 18 Uhr
Wo: Steinwarder - Dazendorf
Wer : Ossi
Womit: Blech
Wasser: war sehr wenig da und sehr trüb. Sichtweite unter 0,5m
Wind: 4 - 5 S - SW
Was: Nüscht

Da es mir in den Fingern gejuckt hat und meine bessere Hälfte heute (leider) arbeiten musste, hab ich mich mittags ins Auto gesetzt und mal fix 150km Richtung Westen abgespult. Ziel war Steinwarder. Am Ziel um kurz vor 14 Uhr angekommen schien die Sonne vom blauen Himmel. Schräg ablandiger Wind war nicht gerade der Idealfall, aber es gibt schlimmeres. Also rein in die Wathose und ab ins Wasser. Die Steinmole gesucht, die mir von einem Bordie genannt wurde und dann ab Richtung Dazendorf. Die Mole lag allerdings fast komplett trocken. Irgendwer hat beim Baden den Stöpsel rausgezogen. An manchen Steinen konnte man erkennen, dass gut 1 m Wasser heute gefehlt hat. Nach den ersten Würfen kam die Ernüchterung - Milchsuppe. Naja nach 4 Stunden im Wasser hab ich dann ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt den Rückweg angetreten. hatte noch kurz ein Gespräch mit nem Fusselwerfer der 30 m  neben mir stand, der hat ne ca. 70er Trutte springen sehen. Allerdings braun. 

Fazit: erster Besuch in westlichen Gewässern - Nullnummer!!!! Es kann nur besser werden.

An den Bordie der mir den Tip gegeben hat: Das nächste Mal kommst du mit....


----------



## Skorpion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

@ alte Freunde
Danke für eure PN,s #6. Wie jedes Jahr am B-Day, war angeln angesagt  
Neben einigen kleinen, gab`s auch eine blanke  55-ger zum mitnehemen


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : Heute mit Addi 
Wo: Insel 
Wer : Ossi Addi und ich 
Womit: Addi Blech ich Fliege 
Wasser: war sehr wenig da und sehr trüb. Sichtweite unter 0,5m
Wind:  erst nix dann ganz Brutal :g
Was: Nix 

Da mein kleiner eine woche weg ist :vikurfte ich heute los 
erster strand abschnitt ein nachläufer ne kleine mefo 
2 strand abschnitt 
Mörder bugwelle wo ich die Pattegrisen aussen wasser gezogen habe #q#q#q das wer es gewesen 
lg andre


----------



## itze

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : 18.10.  11 Uhr bis 13 Uhr
Wo: Frederikshavn
Wer : itze
Womit: Fat Pencil
Wasser: leicht trüb
Wind: 2  SW
Was: 58er Mefo

Hallo zusammen,

ich konnte letzte Woche im Dänemarkurlaub eine schöne blanke 58er Mefo fangen. Hab einfach mal einen Kurzversuch bei Fredrikshavn gestartet. Sehr flaches Wasser dort und keine Menschenseele am Wasser. Dachte schon ich wäre tatal falsch dort, doch nach etwa zwei Stunden hatte ich einen Nachläufer auf Blech, dann sprang eine gute Forelle in Wurfweite komplet aus dem Wasser. Dann direkt vor mir ein buckelder Fische... Mehrere Würfe doch keinen Kontakt. Und dann, dann klingelte mein blöder Handywecker. Familienaktivitäten riefen mich zurück. OK, hilft ja nichts war schön dachte ich und watete zurück. Beim rauswaten noch einmal Köderwechsel auf nen Savage Fat Pencil und noch einen letzten Wurf und rums... da hing sie. Obwohl ich schon einige bessere Fische hatte, war das bisher der Fisch über den ich mich am meisten gefreut habe; nein freue muss es heißen ;-)

Ein zweiter Versuch an der gleichen Stelle bei extrem trübem Wasser zusammen mit einem Kumpel blieb leider erfolglos. 

Viele Grüße,
itze


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

war gestern und heute vormittag auf fehmarn. ergebnis war eine 39 cm lange trutte in silber...naja...durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen
zudem war das wetter einfach spitze....


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moinsen,

damit dat hier auch mal wieder Fänge gibt:q:




Wer? Ich

Wo? Kleiner Belt



Gab 11 Trutten in DK, leider waren die ü70 nicht dabei.

Hier einfach mal zwei Bilder.


Ach ja, Falkfish Thor in 10 und 14gr rockt.




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: 29.10., 18:00 - 20:00Uhr
Wer: zu zweit
Wo: OB Nienhagen
Wetter: supi
Wasser: Ententeich
Wind: ca. 3 aus Süd

Ich beim ersten Wurf ne blanke MeFo ca. 35 cm releast, zusammen nur 3 Dorsche knapp an 50. #h


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Nachdem ich mir im letzten Winter auch endlich eine Mefoausrüstung zusammengestellt habe, und im Frühjahr ein Achillessehnenriss meine Premiere vereitelte, bin ich heute das erste mal für knapp eineinhalb Stunden losgekommen.
Und es war einfach nur genial 
Nach ca 20 min stieg direkt unter der Rutenspitze eine kleine (ca. 30 cm) Mefo ein. Da ich die Schnur schon zuweit eingeholt hatte und ich natürlich auch völlig überrrascht wurde, ist sie mir beim Kescherversuch abhanden gekommen. Ist natürlich schade gewesen aber jetzt bin ich verloren äh, süchtig#t. 
Als Entschädigung konnte ich dann immerhin noch 2 Dorsche (ca. 25 und 40 cm)landen, die aber schon wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

N'abends...#h

So,wir sind auch wieder zurück von der Küste.
Heute war einer der merkwürdigsten Tage, die ich je beim Mefofischen erlebt habe....

Nun erstmal die obligatorischen Daten...

Wann : 30.10 
Wo : Fehmarn 10-13Uhr, OH 14-18Uhr
Wer : Egalo, derBaron, Shez und ich
Wetter : leicht bewölkt mit ab und zu Sonne
Wind : Auf Fehmarn kräftig von der Seite 4 Bft aus Süd, in OH so gut wie nix.
Wasser : Auf Fehmarn ne ekelhaft dunkle Brühe, in OH glasklar.
Fänge : Egalo eine untermassige, Shez eine untermassige und ich 2 untermassige, alle in OH gefangen.
Köder : Alles was die Kiste her gab. Blinker und Fliegen !!!


Sonstiges : Was wir heute Nachmittag in OH, an einen für uns völlig neuen Strand erlebt haben, glaubt uns keiner...
Wir hatte zu viert bestimmt 30!!! Nachläufer, Shez hatte einmal 9 Trutten auf einmal als Nachläufer, aber alles Fische so zwischen 30 und max. 50cm, ein paar sind uns auch noch nach kurzen Drill wieder ausgestiegen.Echt krass was da an Fisch unterwegs war, aber beissen wollten sie halt nicht richtig. Egalo hat noch ne gute nach kurzen Drill verloren, die hatte bestimmt Ü50 Maß.

Naja, war trotzdem ein geiler Tag und spätstens in 2 Wochen gehts wieder los...|rolleyes


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

So dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf  dazu ...heute  von 8.30 Uhr an auf der Insel F...  mit  3 Leuten.. 1 Kollege Schneider ...1 Kollege 1 silberne  knapp Ü-40  und  Ich durft 2 Mal Mefo  , 1 Leo  52cm bis  ans  Land  befördern...  Aussteiger gabs  auch noch und  eine meiner Mefo's schwimmt  auch wieder ..damit se sich ergiebig  um Nachwuchs bemühen kann.


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moin,

Wann: DO. 04.11. 08.00-17.00Uhr
Wo:     Fehmarn
Wer:    Oste.& Kumpel
Womit: Blech
Was:    50cm, 43cm, 43cm, 
Warum: Weil so schönes Wetter war..

Nachläufer bis direkt unter die Rutenspitze....
drei Aussteiger... Die gut im Futter stehende 50er lieferte echt einen Super-Drill mit allem was dazu gehört - Klasse! ( inkl. um die Beine schwimmen :m) 


Anhang anzeigen 148676


Gruss Osteangler


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moinsen,

Heute Morgen mit nem Kumpel in der Ebay losgezogen und tatsächlich auf Fisch gestossen. Insgesamt war die Rute 4 mal krumm, aber die Jungs lagen so zwischen 35 und 40cm. Also bleibt die Küche kalt.

Vielleicht geht ja morgen mehr |rolleyes


Gruß,

Felix


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Wann:Heute 8.00 - 12.00 Uhr
Wo: OH
Wer: Ich alleine
Womit: Blech
Wasser: Glasklar
Wind: 2 Bft schräg ablandig
Was: ------
Warum: dafür brauch ich keinen Grund. Aber wie sollte es auch anders sein - mal wieder Nullrunde:c


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Liebe Freunde des schnellen Blechs,

Auch heute morgen ging es bei Arsches Kälte wieder ans Wasser, um den sagenumwobenen Meerforellenvirus etwas abzumildern.

Nach 5 Würfen gab es einen Schlag, und ein Fisch ging erstmal mächtig in die Bremse und fraß Schnur. Nach einer Weile liess er sich etwas träge heranpumpen, und dann stieg er aus...#q Ich vermute einen Granatendorsch oder einen mittleren Dorsch an der Schwanzflosse gehakt.

Danach gab es in Folge 2 Dorsche um die 48cm, und schlussendlich klopfte noch eine Forelle an, die den Köder beim folgenden Spinstop nahm und danach den Einzelhaken sauber im Unterkiefer hatte. Mit geschätzten 38cm durfte er dann noch ein wenig weiterfressen gehen, und die 2 Leos durften mit.

Alles ging übrigens auf Kupfer schwanz und Kupfer rot.

Gruß & TL,

RM


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

N'abends...#h

Der Baron und ich sind auch wieder zurück...

Wann : 7.11.10 9Uhr30 - 15Uhr30
Wo : OH gleicher Strand, wo wir letzes WE so verarscht wurden...|uhoh:
Wer : Der Baron und ich
Wind : Leichte 2 Bft aus NW
Wetter : Recht sonnig aber schon kalt.
Wasser : Gute 1-1,5m mehr wie letztes mal, anfangs leicht trübe, nachher glasklar.
Fänge : Baron nix, ich eine untermassige und eine knappmassige, die aber auch wieder schwimmt.
Fangköder : Die untermassige auf Möre-Silda perlmutt/grün 22g, die knappmassige auf Polar-Magnus als Springer.


Sonstiges : Diesmal hatten wir wieder Nachläufer, der Baron 2 und ich 5.Den Biss auf die Polar-Magnus hab ich ganz genau ca. 3m vor mir gesehen und den ein oder anderen Anfasser hatten wir auch.Demnächst werden wir wieder an andere Strände fahren,da scheint mir zur Zeit mehr die Kindergartengruppe am Start zu sein.Hat aber trotzdem wieder Spass gemacht und immerhin hab ich 2 Fische gefangen,wovon einer massig war...:g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moin 
Wann : gestern 
Wo : Insel 
Womit : Fliege 
Wind : 6-7 NW 
Fang : Beim 5 wurf peng schnell angeschaut leider nicht 80cm 
also ganz schnell zurück ins wasser 
dafür war sie Silberblank #6
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Event: *Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*
Wann: Heute 7.30 - 12.30 Uhr
Wo: Fehmarn
Wer: Ostseestipper, Bellyfischer, OssiHWI
Wind: SO 3
Wasser: klar
Womit: Ostseestipper mit Fliege, ansonsten Blech - alles was die Dose hergab


Wie geplant war heute um 5.30 Uhr Abfahrt in Wismar. Anschließend schnell den Bellyfischer eingesammelt und ab in Richtung Westen. Kurz die Strömungs- und Windvorhersage gecheckt und das Reiseziel bestimmt. Während der Autofahrt Dauerregen und ab der Fehmarnsund-Brücke trocken. Also schnell rein in die Watbekleidung und ab ans Wasser. Pünktlich zum ersten Wurf setzte dann auch wieder der Regen ein. Bellyfischer hatte gegen 8.00 Uhr zwei Nachläufer auf Thor rot/schwarz. Ostseestipper hatte im Laufe des Vormittags einen Anfasser an der Fliege. Von Ossi brauchen wir nicht reden - der hat mit seiner Tradition nicht gebrochen und ist wieder mal ohne Fischkontakt geblieben.#q Um 12.30 Uhr haben wir dann den geordneten Rückzug angetreten. Eigentlich beste Bedingungen.....Beim nächsten Mal wird alles anders......:vik: Wir danken dem freundlichen Fahrer und freuen uns auf den nächsten Versuch, allerdings bei uns in der Gegend - bei uns gibt es nämlich Fisch!!!!


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

war auch am samstag morgen in kembs! 
total trübe suppe mit ordentlichem wind und viel kraut!
nach 1,5h ohne kontakt abgebrochen ....
gruß
lars


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

kleiner nachtrag vom 10.11
lübecker bucht, ententeich, angetrübt,ca. 13.30-16.00
erst ca.1.5km strecke gemacht und fisch gesucht, keine kontakte
dann bewegung im wasser ausgemacht: erster wurf nichts, zweiter 55er, dritter 73er!  kleiner wehmutstropfen: nach langer überlegung fussel zuhause gelassen, fische standen dicht unter land.
kurios: mal wieder brachte die einweihung einer neuen wathose fisch.
leider erlaubt mein budget keine einwegwathosen
 gruß Aalonso


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

N’abends…

  Da leider das letzte Wochenende, wettertechnisch  für uns voll ins Wasser fiel, sind Shez und ich heute kurzerhand an die Ostsee zur Meerforellenjagd gefahren.
  Shez hatte heute leider kein Glück und konnte nur einen Nachläufer verbuchen.
  Bei mir lief es ein wenig besser…
   1 von 4 guten Bisse konnte ich verwandeln und somit eine wohlgenährte 46cm große Meerforelle sicher landen. Gebissen hat sie mal wieder auf einen gelb/grün/wießen 25g Snaps.

  [FONT=&quot]Bis demnächst sagt der Zander !!!:vik:
[/FONT]
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 149378


Anhang anzeigen 149380

[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moin,


Wann: Fr. 19.11.10   15.30-17.30Uhr
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wer: Ich
Womit: spöket: rot,schwarz
Was: 1x Kindergarten bei der Handlandung gleich released + 
        3x Dorsch zwischen 25 und 40 cm, schwimmen auch  
        wieder 
Warum: weil ich Zeit und Lust hatte

Das Wetter war zwar saumäßig aber dafür haben die Fische entschädigt auch wenn es für mich noch nicht die erste maßige Trutte gegeben hat.
Das Angeln auf Meerforellen ist einfach nur genial:l


----------



## Shabba

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hey Leute,
wollte auch mal einen kleinen Beitrag verfassen.Bin auch infiziert mit der Mefo-Fischerei 
War gestern das erste mal mit der Wathose los,nach 40min hab ich mal den Platz gewechselt,nach weiteren 20 min hats dann geknallt,meine erste Meerforelle 60cm.Hab mich riesig gefreut.Nach einiger Zeit dann noch eine von 50cm und kurze Zeit später noch nen Dorsch von 55cm.Insgesamt ein super Tag!

Grüße


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Heute ON tour gewesen :vik:3 mal versemmelt 
und 2 raus geholt :vik:lg andre 
:g
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 149661


Anhang anzeigen 149662


Anhang anzeigen 149663


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Jo Petrie noch mal an dich X #6 Du hattest da heut ne schöne Sternstunde.Es gab zwar keine 80er für die Räuchertonne,aber wenn du beide aneinanderlegst haste die 80 doch geschafft

Bei mir blieb leiden mal wieder keine hängen ,dafür hab ich aber wieder was fürs Kuriositätenkabinett. 
Guckst du hier : 

                     schöne 38er Platte

                     mit neuer Rute
                     auf selbst gebundene Fliege|muahah:


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Wann: Sa. 20.11.10      16.00-18.00Uhr
Wo: mein Lieblingsrevier westlich HRO
Wer: Ich
Womit: diverse Geheimköder 
Wetter: Wind 0
Wasser: ca. 20 cm über normal und langsam kalt
Was: 2 Trutten, die 1. in der Dämmerung hat sich nach Sprüngen verabschiedet, die 2. schwimmt weiter. Beide ca. knappe 40 cm. 

Wollte eigentlich Dorsche verhaften, diese haben sich leider  entschieden, woanders rumzupaddeln. #h


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri allen Fängern!

Wann: Sa. 20.11.10 14.00-17.00Uhr
Wo: Lübeckerbucht
Wer: Ich
Womit: alles was die Box hergab 
Wetter: Wind 0
Wasser: relativ gute Sicht, leicht trüb
Was: 1 Trutte um die 50cm, schwimmt wieder, 2 40er Dorsche, schwimmen auch wieder. Komische kleine Verfolger hatte mein Blinker auch, konnte aber nicht genau erkennen was es war.|kopfkrat So ca. 20cm groß.

War aber mal wieder richtig geil!:vik:

Gruß Belly


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Moin Moin!

Habe es heute mal versucht und konnte nach 2 Stunden in der Kälte eine Wunderschöne blitzeblanke dicke Mefo zum Anbiss verleiten. Da das Objekt meiner Begierde aber beim Anbiss direkt auf mich zugeschwommen ist und so der Anhieb ins Leere ging, war unsere Beziehung nur ca 10 sek lang!!

Schade die hätte ich echt verdient gehabt!! Morgen auf ein neues!

Ach ja! Köder war eine weiße Glitzerfliege und ich war in der Kifö unterwegs!!!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## egalo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Moin Moin

So dann will ich doch mal was melden hier.

Wann: 18.12.
Wo: E-Bucht
Wer: Ich und Stiefvater
Womit: Blech,Spiro und Fliege
Was: 43cm
Warum: Weils so schön kalt war, und Mama sacht wir ham ne Macke

Ja wir sind dann heute allen Umständen zum Trotz doch ma ans Wasser. Ich hatte nich wirklich mit Fisch gerechnet und dafür ist es dann doch ganz gut ausgegangen.
Wir haben erst mit Spiro und Fliege begonnen doch nach 3 Würfen hatte ich eine schöne Perücke. Da ich natürlich keinen Ersatz Spirolino dabei hatte musste ich dann doch auf Blech wechseln was sich als richtig herausstellte. 2 Würfe später konnte ich dann einen schönen 43 Grönländer landen. War leider am Auge schwer verletzt, sonst hätte ich sie nochmal baden lassen. Aber wat solls war massig und hat auch gut geschmeckt. 
Den Rest des Tages ging dann nicht mehr viel, aber ein Fisch war schon einer mehr als wir erwartet hatten.

Gruß Egalo


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2010*

Wann: Sa. Heute      14.00-16.30Uhr
Wo: mein Lieblingsrevier westlich HRO
Wer: Ich, sonst keiner in Sichtweite
Womit: diverse Geheimköder 
Wetter: Wind Süd / ablandig
Wasser: ca. 10 cm über normal, trüb und kalt
Was: Nullnummer

2 x Schwall an der Oberfläche gesehen, mehrmals weit überworfen - Resultat ein kurzer Anfasser. Das wars.

Dicker Eispanzer an den unteren 10 cm der Watjacke. Ringe lfd. dicht und a.....kalte Hände. Das wars.  #d

Ich verabschiede mich bis Februar / März 2011, dann werden fleißig Fänge gepostet.

Petri allen, die jetzt noch losgehen  #6


----------

